# El Pais Vasco se hunde en todos los sentidos .



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (6 Dic 2022)

El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece


Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro




www.vozpopuli.com




Crecimiento poblacional ridiculo en los ultimos 20 años .
Poblacion muy envejecida .
Crecimiento economico casi nulo y a años luz del de Madrid
30% nacimientos de madres extranjeras .
Exodo poblacional
Feminazismo a tope , aborto y sociedad totalmente degradada a nivel moral

Una sociedad asi va a tener impoible lograr la independencia ante un Madrid que va a la velocidad de la luz en sentido opuesto al vasco , me nutre muchisimo . Esa region antiespañola se va por el retrete . Gora España , Gora Madrid !


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya ascazo de sociedad . Pais vasco en 10 años : una sociedad de patxis en pañales con 80 años y nekanes pelomorados menopausicas a las que mohamed les limpiara el culo ( seguramente prefiera vender droga )


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Antes que la independencia de España se convierte en el Califato Vasco.

No hay más que Argelinos


----------



## LionelHutz (6 Dic 2022)

La ausencia de juventud nacionalista es precisamente lo que lo hara desaparecer. Pero algunos descendientes de inmigrantes se creen que esto es así por gracia divina. El susto que se van a dar cuando terminen el plan madrilergui.
Van a estar rodeados de musulmanes y sin concierto economico. 0 industria y 0 I+D. Ojala viva para verlo.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (6 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Antes que la independencia de España se convierte en el Califato Vasco.
> 
> No hay más que Argelinos



Que va , de esa sociedad va a querer huir todo dios . Se venia venir de todas formas . Con una poblacion alta de Mohas la identidad cultural vasca se va por el retrete


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> La ausencia de juventud nacionalista es precisamente lo que lo hara desaparecer. Pero algunos descendientes de inmigrantes se creen que esto es así por gracia divina. El susto que se van a dar cuando terminen el plan madrilergui.
> Van a estar rodeados de musulmanes y sin concierto economico. 0 industria y 0 I+D. Ojala viva para verlo.



jajajaja el plan Madrilergui . Y detras del Pais Vasco van los Catalanes .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (6 Dic 2022)

Por culpa de los Vascos en España muchas veces ha gobernado la izquierda . Si España logra dominar los independentismos Vasco y Catalan vamos a ir como un cohete . La remora de tener esos enemigos internos nos ha hecho mucho daño


----------



## LionelHutz (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Por culpa de los Vascos en España muchas veces ha gobernado la izquierda .



Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.

Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.

PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



Me refiero a los independentistas Vascos .


----------



## Ibar (6 Dic 2022)

Estos hilos solo se abren para Euskadi y Cataluña cuando todo el estado está igual.









El otro España-Marruecos: los bebés de origen marroquí ya suponen el 8% de los nacimientos


En al menos un 10% de los nacimientos, uno o los dos padres son musulmanes. Y hay provincias en las que se supera ampliamente el 20%.




www.libremercado.com





España está muerta (por no decir media Europa).


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (6 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Estos hilos solo se abren para Euskadi y Cataluña cuando todo el estado está igual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no hay el mismo envejecimiento en Asturias o Pais Vasco que en Madrid o Andalucia . El norte de España es un geriatrico , y el caso Vasco es irreversible porque las mujeres son lo mas feminazis y antifemeninas de todo el mundo , nadie quiere tener hijos con mujeres asi .


----------



## LionelHutz (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Me refiero a los independentistas Vascos . Pero los no independentistas tienen mucha culpa tambien de no haber hecho frente a esa deriva .



Los independentistas han surgido en los ultimos 100 años de historia. Igual convendria estudiar porque un pueblo que ha estado tan tranquilo y comodo dentro de españa ha cambiado de parecer. Me gustaría recordar que otros pueblos que han sido españa, como portugal o cuba se separaron hace mucho.

Igual algo de culpa tienen los mismos que consiguieron que despues de ser neutrales en la primera guerra mundial los españoles vivieran peor que los que habian participado en la contienda.


----------



## TercioVascongado (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Que va , de esa sociedad va a querer huir todo dios . Se venia venir de todas formas . Con una poblacion alta de Mohas la identidad cultural vasca se va por el retrete



Sobre todo si esa pretendida identidad cultural se basa únicamente en los preceptos de un tarado mental como fue Sabino. Hay que recordar que incluso la bandera oficial la cagó ese demente.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Los independentistas han surgido en los ultimos 100 años de historia. Igual convendria estudiar porque un pueblo que ha estado tan tranquilo y comodo dentro de españa ha cambiado de parecer. Me gustaría recordar que otros pueblos que han sido españa, como portugal o cuba se separaron hace mucho.
> 
> Igual algo de culpa tienen los mismos que consiguieron que despues de ser neutrales en la primera guerra mundial los españoles vivieran peor que los que habian participado en la contienda.



Me parece que de historia sabes muy poco o nada.

Lo de Cataluña siempre ha sido que hay de lo mío de manual. Un vivir yo y que arree el siguiente.

Un acercarse a la brasa que mejor calienta.

Lo de los vascos un racismo casposo que se les ha ido de las manos. Una envidia insana a los navarros en busca de una identidad. En definitiva un simple condado castellano venido a mas


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

pero tú de verdad te crees que el resto de España está mejor?

crees de verdad que algo así es positivo por lo que alegrarse?

vaya personaje... y encima con el alias "viva España"



Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...


----------



## Yatusabes (6 Dic 2022)

El insolidario e injusto concierto económico es una carta-chantaje que han usado todos los gobiernos del estado para conseguir el apoyo vasco en lo que haga falta. Si no ya lo habrían quitado.


----------



## Wein (6 Dic 2022)

El déficit de las pensiones va a acabar con los independentismos.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (6 Dic 2022)

Dios mio , ¿ donde va una comunidad autonoma con casi 50 años de edad media ? ¿ que futuro puede tener algo asi ?
La comunidad autónoma más envejecida de España continúa siendo Asturias, con una edad media de 48,28 años; seguida de Castilla y León, con 47,50; Galicia, con 47,24; Cantabria, con 45,57; País Vasco, con 45,45; Aragón, con 44,81; y La Rioja, con 44,49 años.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (6 Dic 2022)

50 años casi de media tiene Asturias . El Español que tenga 5 hijos se queda Asturias para el solo


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Sobre todo si esa pretendida identidad cultural se basa únicamente en los preceptos de un tarado mental como fue Sabino. Hay que recordar que incluso la bandera oficial la cagó ese demente.



Sabino fué un Zerdensky de la época que colocaron los impulsores de los nazionalismos Baskonio y Catalufo para su proyecto del "divide e impera" Copiaron hasta el diseño del trapo de sus gestores, la union black pirata.


----------



## auyador (6 Dic 2022)

en los últimos 45 años, el porcentaje del PIB vasco sobre el conjunto español se ha reducido de un 7,8% en 1975 al 5,95% en 2020
en 1975 la población vasca era el 5,59% de la española, ahora no supone más de 4,63%








Euskadi pierde peso en el PIB nacional y el foco como polo de innovación


Cada vez tiene más competencias de otras regiones españolas que se posicionan como importantes puntos de atracción




www.cronicavasca.com













La plana mayor de Gamesa se marcha a Madrid


El consejero delegado, Jochen Eickholt, señala que el traslado del director de Operaciones, Tim Dawidowsky no obedece a ninguna razón en particular, pero que dará una mayor "visibilidad" y más comunicaciones




www.cronicavasca.com













Los empresarios denuncian la ''decadencia económica'' vasca


Catorce directivos del ecosistema industrial y empresarial vasco, agrupados en el Foro Zedarriak de reciente creación, han realizado un manifiesto para denunciar la decadencia de la economía vasca.



www.eleconomista.es













El éxodo vasco de BBVA o por qué el PNV solo apoya a las energéticas en el Congreso


La banca se convierte en la mayor damnificada del impuesto que el Congreso aprobará la próxima semana después de que el PNV lograra un trato VIP para las energéticas




www.elconfidencial.com













Euskadi pierde peso económico en España desde hace 19 años y ya sólo representa el 6%


La comunidad de Madrid es la clara ganadora en la evolución regional tras ganar punto y medio del PIB desde el año 2000 y arrebatar el primer puesto a Barcelona




www.elcorreo.com













Envejecimiento y declive económico vasco


Nos encontramos al acecho de una 'japonización' del País Vasco en términos de declive demográfico, fuerza laboral y de aumento de la población dependiente




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Bartleby (6 Dic 2022)

Leyendo estos hilos, no sé a qué viene tanta crítica al independentismo vasco y catalan, si lo mejor para España es que su triunfo sea definitivo, darles la independencia y, entonces, marchará como un cohete, con Madrid como locomotora, las dos Castillas, Murcia, Extremadura y Andalucía


----------



## Tercios (6 Dic 2022)

Y la fiefta la van a pagar el resto de comunidades, no lo duden.


----------



## Ibar (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> 50 años casi de media tiene Asturias . El Español que tenga 5 hijos se queda Asturias para el solo



El problema es la sustitución poblacional, sobre todo por gente ajena a la cultura europea especialmente la hispana.
Esos 5 hijos estarán rodeados de los 1000 hijos de las Fátimas y Mohameds de turno.


----------



## arangul (6 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Estos hilos solo se abren para Euskadi y Cataluña cuando todo el estado está igual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y una mierda,en benidorm se estade puta madre,19 grados a ver si sale ahora un poco el sol


----------



## arangul (6 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Leyendo estos hilos, no sé a qué viene tanta crítica al independentismo vasco y catalan, si lo mejor para España es que su triunfo sea definitivo, darles la independencia y, entonces, marchará como un cohete, con Madrid como locomotora, las dos Castillas, Murcia, Extremadura y Andalucía



la paz que nos iban a dejar,ademas se llevarian con ellos al puto PSOE


----------



## Ibar (6 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> y una mierda,en benidorm se estade puta madre,19 grados a ver si sale ahora un poco el sol



Dile a Ndongo que te saque un mojito, pago yo.


----------



## arangul (6 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Dile a Ndongo que te saque un mojito, pago yo.



aqui los ndongo no estan cobrando la RGI


----------



## Catalinius (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



Si os independizáis os vais a tomar por culo, que sería lo vuestro.
Pero habláis basco
Me parece fabuloso que os quedéis solitos.....


----------



## arangul (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Dios mio , ¿ donde va una comunidad autonoma con casi 50 años de edad media ? ¿ que futuro puede tener algo asi ?
> La comunidad autónoma más envejecida de España continúa siendo Asturias, con una edad media de 48,28 años; seguida de Castilla y León, con 47,50; Galicia, con 47,24; Cantabria, con 45,57; País Vasco, con 45,45; Aragón, con 44,81; y La Rioja, con 44,49 años.



y suerte tienen que muchos jubilados se han ido a sus tierras de origen


----------



## opilano (6 Dic 2022)

Expaña es un estercolero se mire por donde se mire.


----------



## perrasno (6 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Leyendo estos hilos, no sé a qué viene tanta crítica al independentismo vasco y catalan, si lo mejor para España es que su triunfo sea definitivo, darles la independencia y, entonces, marchará como un cohete, con Madrid como locomotora, las dos Castillas, Murcia, Extremadura y Andalucía



Los territorios se quedan, los que no quieran ser españoles que crucen el Estrecho, que no es tan difícil de entender COJONES.


----------



## Ibar (6 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> aqui los ndongo no estan cobrando la RGI



Pero si sustituyéndote.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



¿No le vas a reconocer ni siquiera el corte de pelo neskita, ejemplo de lonchafinismo donde los haya?


----------



## jotace (6 Dic 2022)

Mohameds de la paguita empadronados allí pero viviendo cómodamente en Marruecos, moromenas y similares con paguita dominando la delincuencia, abertzales cada vez más viejos y jóvenes vascos Rh - teniendo que "migrar" a "España".

Ya queda menos para el lehendakari negro de Airbag.


----------



## digipl (6 Dic 2022)

Ojo ->viga.......

Como si el resto de comunidades estuvieran mejor. La rioja, por ejemplo, ha perdido mas población, en porcentaje, que el pais vasco. Igual que Asturias, Castilla-Leon, Extremadura, Cantabria, etc, etc....

Y de emigrantes, mejor no comparar......







Asumirlo, España se va a la mierda......


----------



## emerico (6 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Leyendo estos hilos, no sé a qué viene tanta crítica al independentismo vasco y catalan, si lo mejor para España es que su triunfo sea definitivo, darles la independencia y, entonces, marchará como un cohete, con Madrid como locomotora, las dos Castillas, Murcia, Extremadura y Andalucía



El País Vasco y Cataluña son partes de España. La “independencia” hay que dárselas a los “Urkullus” y “Puigdemones” cambiando la Ley Electoral y la Constitución para que en España se efectiva la igualdad de los españoles ante la ley.


----------



## Ibar (6 Dic 2022)

digipl dijo:


> Ojo ->viga.......
> 
> Como si el resto de comunidades estuvieran mejor. La rioja, por ejemplo, ha perdido mas población, en porcentaje, que el pais vasco. Igual que Asturias, Castilla-Leon, Extremadura, Cantabria, etc, etc....
> 
> ...



Y sin un posible remedio.


----------



## Republicano (6 Dic 2022)

PIB Año 2000 Vizcaya 21.002.391 Sevilla 20.697.080
PIB Año 2019 Vizcaya 37.163.674 Sevilla 40.798.763 

PIB Año 2000 Guipuzcoa 13.501.200 Málaga 14.963.520
PIB Año 2019 Guipuzcoa 24.853.484 Málaga 32.207.050


----------



## Deninguna parte (6 Dic 2022)

Esto es lo que ocurre cuando se crea un movimiento político basado en el odio y no en la búsqueda de la verdad y hacer mejorar a los tuyos.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Los independentistas han surgido en los ultimos 100 años de historia. Igual convendria estudiar porque un pueblo que ha estado tan tranquilo y comodo dentro de españa ha cambiado de parecer. Me gustaría recordar que otros pueblos que han sido españa, como portugal o cuba se separaron hace mucho.
> 
> Igual algo de culpa tienen los mismos que consiguieron que despues de ser neutrales en la primera guerra mundial los españoles vivieran peor que los que habian participado en la contienda.



Fuente, Expansión.

En el caso de Portugal el nivel de vida es inferior al de España en un 20 %:

* Pib Portugal per capita 2020, 19.470 euros.
* Pib España per capita 2020, 23.610 euros.

Lo de la comparación con Cuba lo dejamos para otro día:

* Pib Cuba per capita 2020, 8.298 euros.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



A ver coño es verdad lo que dices.
Pero no te flipes con Madrid.
Madrid es como las provincias vascas de finales del sigli xix y todo el xx.
Un roba recursos del resto de España.
Envuelto en un madriñelismo asqueroso que se apodera de la bandera de España.
Y lo malo es que Madrid no quiere separarse sabe muy bien de quién depende. Lo que muestra que es más peligroso para el resto.


----------



## CommiePig (6 Dic 2022)

Deninguna parte dijo:


> Esto es lo que ocurre cuando se crea un movimiento político basado en el odio y no en la búsqueda de la verdad y hacer mejorar a los tuyos.



los negocios en la CAV estan capados, no hay iniciativa

solo supremacismo sabiniano nazi fanatico de la sangre pura rh-, y su escoria marxista follaterrorista

con la lengua muerta hipersubvencionada gastando en sus chiringuitos millones de € improductivos


----------



## todoayen (6 Dic 2022)

De declive nada va directo hacia una república socialista, como siempre han querido.


----------



## treblinca (6 Dic 2022)

Si tan nacionalistas son porque no compran sus segundas residencias en el Pais Vasco francés y se olvidan de Laredo ,Castro Urdiales y demás que solo han hecho encarecer la vivienda a los que son de allí.


----------



## Teofrasto (6 Dic 2022)

Es una sociedad enferma y las enfermedades que no se intentan curar, conducen a la muerte . Y es bueno que una sociedad enferma y llena de odio, acabe desapareciendo.


----------



## Padre_Karras (6 Dic 2022)

En un par de décadas, los Muguruzas de la vida, se habrán extinguido solitos. Los pocos que queden estarán contando batallitas en la herriko taberna, esperando su trombo sano o a ser entubados tras su dosis 66, mientras apuran el último txacolí.

Afuera, se oirá al muecín llamando a la oración.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Es una sociedad enferma y las enfermedades que no se intentan curar, conducen a la muerte . Y es bueno que una sociedad enferma y llena de odio, acabe desapareciendo.



¿y quién esperas que ocupe su lugar?


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (6 Dic 2022)

Que se jodan los putos etarras de mierda.

Me alegra tengan las mayores pagas de VAGO de España, asi todos van marchando para las tierras de esos subhumanos follaprimos, en un siglo no quedara ni un puto vasco etarra, sus hijas con deformidades medio down estaran con los "Iñaki" africanos que se han traido.

Esa gentuza vasca odia a los españoles y a España, han puesto bombas y asesinados españoles a patadas pero han amado al invasor.

Les deseo eso, que se sigan jodiendo, sigan desapareciendo y no salgan de sus herriko tabernas.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Por culpa de los Vascos en España muchas veces ha gobernado la izquierda . Si España logra dominar los independentismos Vasco y Catalan vamos a ir como un cohete . La remora de tener esos enemigos internos nos ha hecho mucho daño



No gano las elecciones en cataluña Ciudadanos y no goberno ???, los micronacionalismos perifericos impiden la prosperidad del pais, pero la culpa no es toda de los separatistas vascos y catalanes, la culpa es de partidos de mierda como el PPSOE.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



Por culpa de los catalanes negreros España fue el último país en abolir la esclavitud.

Por culpa de los catalanes y sus productos de tercera, el Arancel Cambó hizo de España un shilote europeo.

Por culpa de los vascos y su silencio ETA fue la última banda terrorista europea.

Si la culpa de todos los males son de separatas, entonces los españoles no son tan malos ¿no?


----------



## acer (6 Dic 2022)

EL KARMA trabaja tarde o temprano.


----------



## RFray (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Vaya ascazo de sociedad . Pais vasco en 10 años : una sociedad de patxis en pañales con 80 años y nekanes pelomorados menopausicas a las que mohamed les limpiara el culo ( seguramente prefiera vender droga )



Moha más bien les va a limpiar el forro, tras haber procedido previamente a limpiarles la cuenta bancaria.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (6 Dic 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Por culpa de los catalanes negreros España fue el último país en abolir la esclavitud.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes y sus productos de tercera, el Arancel Campoo hizo de España un shilote europeo.
> 
> ...



Que buenos puntos has nombrado, los ultimos negreros esclavistas, los catalufos con ADN suizo segun Downriol Junqueras, son culpables de que haya tanto negro africano por sudamerica.

Añadiria que deberian estar agradecidos a Paquito que les puso casi toda la industria en Vascongadas (Tierra de Follaprimos) y en Catalonia (Tierra de negreros).


----------



## frangelico (6 Dic 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Por culpa de los catalanes negreros España fue el último país en abolir la esclavitud.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes y sus productos de tercera, el Arancel Campoo hizo de España un shilote europeo.
> 
> ...



Cambó era el arancel. Pero vamos, no deja de ser cierto que las influencias catalanas en la política y economía de España en el XIX y XX fueron poco sanas. Los carlistones al menos tenían el detalle de ser abiertos al comercio (curiosamente los "liberales" del XIX eran muy proteccionistas).


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Que buenos puntos has nombrado, los ultimos negreros esclavistas, los catalufos con ADN suizo segun Downriol Junqueras, son culpables de que haya tanto negro africano por sudamerica.
> 
> Añadiria que deberian estar agradecidos a Paquito que les puso casi toda la industria en Vascongadas (Tierra de Follaprimos) y en Catalonia (Tierra de negreros).



que no, que estáis muy equivocados en ese empeño por denigrar ciertas partes de España, desconociendo que en la misma acción le hacéis daño al conjunto, pues somos inseparables

por ejemplo, en la tontada que has dicho de los negreros esclavistas, no solo estarías involucrando Cataluña y Vascongadas, sino también a Galicia, Cantabria, etc.

algunos de los mayores negreros, si no los que más, fueron cántabros... por ejemplo

dejad de hacer el idiota como críos pataleteros


----------



## R_Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

ellos solitos se lo han buscado

no se puede ni hablar con ellos sobre estos temas, se ofenden con cualquier chorrada


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



Por culpa de los Asturleoneses, ahora no estais con el culo en pompa rezando, mirando para la Meca,
5 veces al dia, la primera a las 6 de la mañana...
Que es donde teniais que estar...


----------



## Destro (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



Los que citas al principio eran vascos ESPAÑOLES, FIELES a su rey y su patria (en ciertas épocas no había era lo mismo, no existía el concepto de patria, y se juraba fidelidad al rey), no traidores independentistas.

Buena parte de los vascos están en Madrid.


----------



## Quercus ilex (6 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Estos hilos solo se abren para Euskadi y Cataluña cuando todo el estado está igual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por desgracia para nosotros y nuestros hijos, tienes toda la razón.

En mi ciudad mesetaria, a finales de los 90 comenzamos a ver los primeros rumanos (inconfundibles, tenían pinta de haberlos sacado de un campo de conc., por sus pintas casi famélicas y sus atuendos setenteros) y ecuatos, (más inconfundibles aún, obviamente). Su número se doblaba por meses, bien lo saben los funcionarios municipales encargados del Padrón. Aunque resultaba llamativo, podía explicarse: la locura inmobiliaria en todo el país y una agricultura todavía muy dependiente de la mano de obra.

Hoy, 2022, todo eso ya no existe. Sin embargo, para cuatro que se fueron en el 2008 y alrededores, otros muchos más vinieron y siguen viniendo. Por no hablar de nuestros simpáticos vecinos del sur, con un considerable porcentaje sobre la población total. Nadie me lo tiene que decir, yo lo veo en mi trabajo.

De industria por aquí mejor no hablemos, pequeños talleres metálicos y alguna mediana que tira como puede. Entonces, ¿de qué vive toda esta gente? La hostelería es precaria y limitada, ya no caben más multicultis poniendo cañas y montados de lomo en los bares locales. ¿Entonces...?
Sí, ya sé, pregunta retórica. Nos sabemos la respuesta de memoria.

Esto no tiene remedio porque nadie se lo va a poner. Ni voxeros ni izquierdas ultranacionalistas que le están viendo las orejas al lobo.

Llevamos más de veinte años viendo esta triste (para nosotros) película, a cámara lenta y cuidadito con alzar la voz. Lo que ahora es inevitable en nuestros nacionalismos periféricos ya se veía en otros países europeos. Pero nos dio igual. Cuando nos eliminen a nosotros ya no habrá nadie que proteste.

Como en el famoso poema sobre los nazis. Cada vez estoy más convencido de que nos lo mereceremos, por borregos, cobardes y acomodaticios.


----------



## etsai (6 Dic 2022)

Tanto miedo que tenían a que desaparecieran el euskera y las tradiciones, y ellos mismos se los van a cargar con su progredumbre.

Cuando quieran reaccionar ya será tarde.


----------



## Limón (6 Dic 2022)

Que se jodan.
La gente sana que se venga a Madrid mientras pueda.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

Aquí uno que a principios de este año dijo en su empresa que se piraba para no volver.
Di 6 meses para dejar todo razonablemente ordenado: tenía un puesto con bastante responsabilidad y los asuntos que gestionaba no eran de evacuación rápida.
Ahora llevo casi 6 mese des "vacaciones", en Suiza, Francia, Italia, Alemania..., y a principios de 2023, cuando regrese de visitar a la familia por Navidad, me pondré a trabajar y tributar en Suiza.
Y que le den por el culo al País Vasco y a España, a su gente indecorosa, maleducada, paguitera, mezquina, hombliguista y mierdosa.

La gente no es consciente del lodazal social y económico que es España en general, y el País Vasco en sus múltiples particularidades.

Salud


----------



## UpSpain (6 Dic 2022)

No quisieron andaluces y Castellanos y prefirieron moronegros que no hablasen español. Pues todo ok


----------



## midelburgo (6 Dic 2022)

España ha sido durante siglos el mercado cautivo de Cataluña y País Vasco, a menudo por su mayor iniciativa economica, pero también por sus mayores ventajas fiscales e industriales. Felipe II se cargo las ferrerías fuera del País Vasco y por ese privilegio, cuando le daba la gana no les pagaba las armas que les compraba. Las mayores ventajas, por ejemplo no entraban en las cuotas del servicio militar, eran porque ellos debían de defenderse con estructuras propias de los ataques franceses, aunque a la hora de la verdad toda España acudia a defender Fuenterrabia o Figueras. 
Todo eso se acabó con la entrada en la UE. Si lo hubieran pensado bien deberían haberse opuesto, pero la codicia personal les pudo. Cataluña ha pasado de ser el 33% del PIB al 18%, y siguen cuesta abajo, con pujoles y demás forrados, eso sí.


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Dic 2022)

Las nacionalidades no existian, es una invencion del hijo de puta de Soros, "divide y venceras"...


----------



## Cocorico (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Smoker (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



Los españoles son tanto vascos como catalanes. No tiene sentido tu apreciación


----------



## fenderman (6 Dic 2022)

Este video, testigo de un tiempo que no volverá:


----------



## yonocompro (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Por culpa de los Vascos en España muchas veces ha gobernado la izquierda . Si España logra dominar los independentismos Vasco y Catalan vamos a ir como un cohete . La remora de tener esos enemigos internos nos ha hecho mucho daño



Te olvidas de *Aznar*, llegó al poder *mamando polla de Arzalluz y Pujol a dos manos*.
Inmersión lingüística y transferencias de sanidad.

Ese fue el que empezó toda la mierda separata.


----------



## frangelico (6 Dic 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Por culpa de los catalanes negreros España fue el último país en abolir la esclavitud.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes y sus productos de tercera, el Arancel Campoo hizo de España un shilote europeo.
> 
> ...



Cambó era el arancel. Pero vamos, no deja de ser cierto que las influencias catalanas en la política y economía de España en el XIX y XX fueron poco sanas. Los carlistones al menos tenían el detalle de ser abiertos al comercio (curiosamente los "liberales" del XIX eran muy proteccionistas).


yonocompro dijo:


> Te olvidas de *Aznar*, llegó al poder *mamando polla de Arzalluz y Pujol a dos manos*.
> Inmersión lingüística y transferencias de sanidad.
> 
> Ese fue el que empezó toda la mierda separata.



La sanidad llevaba tiempo transferida. Si acaso se incremento la presión educativa pero eso empieA en 1980 y va creciendo gradualmente.


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



El karma es muy jodido. Hoy brindaré por eso, porque el hijo de la gran puta de Sabino Arana pueda ver esto desde el infierno, y por todos los familiares de presos etarras… que vuestro sufrimiento sea eterno, hijos de la gran puta. Ojala a vuestras nietas acaben casadas con moros.


----------



## BigJoe (6 Dic 2022)

Os veo comentar esta noticia con gozo desde vuestras respectivas provincias, celebrándo el envejecimiento poblacional y pérdida de poder económico de Euskadi.

Lo decís siendo españoles, con un PIB de hace 15 años, que nos han superado ya República Checa y Lituania, y para 2050 España estará relegada a los puestos 25-30 de la economía mundial. Con una pirámide poblacional invertida y con una deuda cuyos intereses, junto a las pensiones, ya son la mitad del gasto de los Presupuestos.

Os regocijáis en encontrar que, comparativamente, en mitad de la caída, y en comparación con LA CAPITAL, Euskadi está cayendo más rápido.

El cainismo eterno del buen español.


----------



## Ballenero37 (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> La ausencia de juventud nacionalista es precisamente lo que lo hara desaparecer. Pero algunos descendientes de inmigrantes se creen que esto es así por gracia divina. El susto que se van a dar cuando terminen el plan madrilergui.
> Van a estar rodeados de musulmanes y sin concierto economico. 0 industria y 0 I+D. Ojala viva para verlo.



Ausencia de juventud nacionalista??? Vives por aqui??? Ahora hay menos que antes pero todavia hay muchisimo, aqui arrasan el PNV y Bildu, cuando cogi la papeleta de VOX habia un taco que no se si seria la unica la mia que se cogio, y las de los otros las reponian cada nada.
Hasta que no ilegalicen a Bildu y mierda asi siempre van a salir, la gente tiene la cabeza comida, ya no van con pintas de Jarrai y demas pero chico joven que veas la mayoria vota a esa mierda o al jorobado.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Sobre todo si esa pretendida identidad cultural se basa únicamente en los preceptos de un tarado mental como fue Sabino. Hay que recordar que incluso la bandera oficial la cagó ese demente.



Puede dar un ejemplo de bandera oficial no inventada por nadie, por favor.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

como vaticiné en otro mensaje estaba claro que ERES UN CRIPTO MULADÍ, lo confirmas nuevamente

da igual la disculpa de turno que utilicéis unas excusas u otras

PD: mejor no escupas tan alto, el desequilibrio que bastas no le aportarán nada nuevo a tus descendientes, igual tienes que ver en casa eso que deseas para otros



astur_burbuja dijo:


> El karma es muy jodido. Hoy brindaré por eso, porque el hijo de la gran puta de Sabino Arana pueda ver esto desde el infierno, y por todos los familiares de presos etarras… *que vuestro sufrimiento sea eterno, hijos de la gran puta. Ojala a vuestras nietas acaben casadas con moros.*


----------



## Jebediah (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



Supongo que siendo la mierda que es y con perspectivas aún peores dejaréis que se independicen o cómo va eso.


----------



## Ballenero37 (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Por culpa de los Vascos en España muchas veces ha gobernado la izquierda . Si España logra dominar los independentismos Vasco y Catalan vamos a ir como un cohete . La remora de tener esos enemigos internos nos ha hecho mucho daño



Totalmente, los indepes solo mirarar por el bien de ellos, los demas que se jodan.
Si erradicaramos esa mierds y seriamos mas estrictos con los partidos mayoritarios haciendo huelgas y demas España saldria adelante.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Sabino fué un Zerdensky de la época que colocaron los impulsores de los nazionalismos Baskonio y Catalufo para su proyecto del "divide e impera" Copiaron hasta el diseño del trapo de sus gestores, la union black pirata.



Sin embargo nadie cuestiona el movimiento nacionalista irlandés ni su bandera inventada en 1848. Por qué? porque les salió bien?


----------



## Señor-Presidente (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Puede dar un ejemplo de bandera oficial no inventada por nadie, por favor.



Las banderas se izan según la historia del lugar. Ese tarado copió la unionJack y le puso otro color. Y ahora dirás que tal línea representa la virgen de tal y que el color es porque en Euskadi el cielo es tal cual.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

otra vez comparándose con una nación real...



LuismarpIe dijo:


> Sin embargo nadie cuestiona el movimiento nacionalista irlandés ni su bandera inventada en 1848. Por qué? porque les salió bien?


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Las banderas se izan según la historia del lugar. Ese tarado copió la unionJack y le puso otro color. Y ahora dirás que tal línea representa la virgen de tal y que el color es porque en Euskadi el cielo es tal cual.



La bandera española se sacó de un concurso, por qué es más legítima que la ikurriña?? porque el concurso lo hicieron antes?


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> otra vez comparándose con una nación real...



Una nación real como Irlanda, que jamás tuvo estado propio soberano? ese no era el argumento para echar por tierra al nacionalismo vasco?


----------



## oldesnake (6 Dic 2022)

Y a eso súmales las muertes y esterilidad provocadas por vacuna, la que nos espera.


----------



## workforfood (6 Dic 2022)

A Euskadi no le pasa nada que no le pasa a toda la costa cantábrica. Como está Asturias en coma inducido.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

porque era una nación sometida

ahora irás por lo de tantos, a contarnos la película de que nosequé territorio nebuloso al norte del Ebro, dentro de los que se hablaban varias lenguas, había también una nación bajo la opresión conjunta de reinos como el de Castilla



LuismarpIe dijo:


> Una nación real como Irlanda, que jamás tuvo estado propio soberano? ese no era el argumento para echar por tierra al nacionalismo vasco?


----------



## Boba Fet II (6 Dic 2022)

Fijaros que confebask va lloriqueando por que los empresarios no encuentran jóvenes que vayan a relevar a trabajadores viejos que van a jubilarse los proximos años y en Guipuzcoa que es la región Española con mayor peso en el sector de la máquina herramienta es imposible estudiar formación profesional de mecánica o electricidad en castellano.

Una política muy inteligente la de los 

nacionalistas boinaenroscada al cerebelo.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> La bandera española se sacó de un concurso, por qué es más legítima que la ikurriña?? porque el concurso lo hicieron antes?



La bandera española original no se sacó de ningún concurso, era tan original que Florida la tiene cómo bandera estatal. La actual bandera se sacó a concurso para diferenciar los barcos españoles de los demás. Correcto, eso es historia y la hace histórica. No un trapo pintado por un carlista paleto y endogamico.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> La bandera española se sacó de un concurso, por qué es más legítima que la ikurriña?? porque el concurso lo hicieron antes?



Irlandeses e ingleses no se parecen en nada, religión, origen étnico etc. Irlanda si es una nación.


----------



## serie de netflix (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



me parece estupendo, por subnormales

son como los cagalanes pero acelerados (porque cagaluña es la misma mierda algo descafeinada, pero la misma mierda que va por el mismo camino)

y bueno el resto de españordistan tampoco se queda atras


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> La bandera española original no se sacó de ningún concurso, era tan original que Florida la tiene cómo bandera estatal. La actual bandera se sacó a concurso para diferenciar los barcos españoles de los demás. Correcto, eso es historia y la hace histórica. No un trapo pintado por un carlista paleto y endogamico.



la bandera española oficial actual se sacó de un puto concurso. Fin. Todas las banderas son inventadas.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Irlandeses e ingleses no se parecen en nada, religión, origen étnico etc. Irlanda si es una nación.



cómo???? insinúa que los irlandeses protestantes no son irlandeses??? o que los ingleses no tienen sangre celta???? joder, menudo melón estamos abriendo!

Irlanda jamás fue un reino independiente. Jamás, y sin embargo lo es desde 1922. Se puede ser un estado independiente sin haberlo sido nunca antes en la historia? pues parece que sí.

Y su bandera es un invent total, como todas.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> la bandera española oficial actual se sacó de un puto concurso. Fin. Todas las banderas son inventadas.



No, como bien te dicen la bandera rojigualda fue sacada a concurso para la marina española y que los barcos se vieran de lejos. Eso se llama historia. La ikurriña la pintó el hermano de Sabino una tarde en su caserío. Eso no representa nada ni tiene historia.


----------



## kicorv (6 Dic 2022)

Que se jodan.

O sea, tú que eres español (es decir, lo mismo que yo), no eres bienvenido, fuera de aquí. Pero si eres marronido, sí. Todo muy lógico y amistoso.


----------



## BigJoe (6 Dic 2022)

Ballenero37 dijo:


> Totalmente, los indepes solo mirarar por el bien de ellos, los demas que se jodan.
> Si erradicaramos esa mierds y seriamos mas estrictos con los partidos mayoritarios haciendo huelgas y demas España saldria adelante.



Vives en un país donde a diferencia de otras democracias, no se permiten a partidos políticos que defiendan o promulguen la división de la nación.

No sólo eso, no es que estén permitido es que por la ley electoral vigente tienen un peso y sobrerepresentación que les hace cruciales para negociar Gobiernos.

Esto se vaticinó en la Transición, se sabía y sabe y ningún delincuente con corbata en el Congreso hace nada para cambiarlo, es más, todos los partidos no nacionalistas no progres dan Euskadi por electoralmente perdida. 

En España solo habrá un cambio profundo en despilfarro económico y dádivas a taifas cuando el ostión económico sea a niveles de la República de Weimar, si crees que la gente va a cambair su voto de manera orgánica puedes esperar sentado.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> cómo???? insinúa que los irlandeses protestantes no son irlandeses??? o que los ingleses no tienen sangre celta???? joder, menudo melón estamos abriendo!
> 
> Irlanda jamás fue un reino independiente. Jamás, y sin embargo lo es desde 1922. Se puede ser un estado independiente sin haberlo sido nunca antes en la historia? pues parece que sí.
> 
> Y su bandera es un invent total, como todas.



Los habitantes actuales de Inglaterra no son celtas, ni sajones ni anglos. Son descendientes de los normandos.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> No, como bien te dicen la bandera rojigualda fue sacada a concurso para la marina española y que los barcos se vieran de lejos. Eso se llama historia. La ikurriña la pintó el hermano de Sabino una tarde en su caserío. Eso no representa nada ni tiene historia.



pues ya me explicarás la diferencia.

Una se eligió en un concurso.
La otra la pintó un tío en una tarde que se aburría.

Por qué una es más legítima que la otra??? De hecho, tal como es la historia podrían haber sido la ikurriña la bandera de España y la rojigualda la del nacionalismo vasco.


----------



## workforfood (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> No, como bien te dicen la bandera rojigualda fue sacada a concurso para la marina española y que los barcos se vieran de lejos. Eso se llama historia. La ikurriña la pintó el hermano de Sabino una tarde en su caserío. Eso no representa nada ni tiene historia.




Es que realmente el único estado vasco que ha existido es el reino de Navarra y su bandera con cadenas. Euskadi perteneció al principio entre Navarra y Castilla y para al final ser todo Castilla, como le pasó a Navarra con su disolución como reino y el inicio del régimen foral que solo pervive en Navarra y Euskadi.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los habitantes actuales de Inglaterra no son celtas, ni sajones ni anglos. Son descendientes de los normandos.



ya, claro 100% normandos. No hay nada de genética celta, ni sajona, ni anglo. Cuando llegaron los normandos fumigaron aquello y no quedó ni una tía celta que pincharse.

Correcto. Y en Irlanda son 100% celtas, asumo. Sin nada de sangre anglo, ni sajona, ni normanda, ni vikinga, ni pollas.


----------



## BigJoe (6 Dic 2022)

Para que veáis como está la cosa en el Pais Vasco, os cuento una anécdota que me pilla cerca:

En las fiestas municipales de Getxo, este verano pasado, al hijo de Iturgáiz le sacaron del área de txoznas amedrentándole y con insultes. No sé si se llegó a las manos.

Una panda de perdedores en grupo dijeron a otro que la calle, que es donde estaban esos stands, no eran también de ÉL, por ser hijo de un diputado del PP. 

Esto, que debería ser noticia con la que abrir cualquier noticiario, es convenientemnte callado por los medios regados de dinero del Gobierno que es tal por el apoyo de esta gentuza y sus representantes.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> pues ya me explicarás la diferencia.
> 
> Una se eligió en un concurso.
> La otra la pintó un tío en una tarde que se aburría.
> ...



Es muy sencillo la rojigualda se izo para que se vieran los barcos españoles por encima de los piratas, ingleses y franceses holandeses. Eso se llama historia, representa un hecho histórico por un motivo histórico y contexto histórico.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Os veo comentar esta noticia con gozo desde vuestras respectivas provincias, celebrándo el envejecimiento poblacional y pérdida de poder económico de Euskadi.
> 
> Lo decís siendo españoles, con un PIB de hace 15 años, que nos han superado ya República Checa y Lituania, y para 2050 España estará relegada a los puestos 25-30 de la economía mundial. Con una pirámide poblacional invertida y con una deuda cuyos intereses, junto a las pensiones, ya son la mitad del gasto de los Presupuestos.
> 
> ...




Todo lo mencionado es cierto.
Y diría que en lo único que antes "aventajaba" el resto de España al PV era en el clima social.
Hoy en día está la gente tanto o más encabronada en cualquier sitio de España que en el PV, donde ya parece que por hastío o por ventajismo todo el mundo ha abrazado la "causa-ficción".

Lo dicho, España da asco, y lo da porque su gente es asquerosa.
Y me incluyo. Pero estoy haciendo por mejorar.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> ya, claro 100% normandos. No hay nada de genética celta, ni sajona, ni anglo. Cuando llegaron los normandos fumigaron aquello y no quedó ni una tía celta que pincharse.
> 
> Correcto. Y en Irlanda son 100% celtas, asumo. Sin nada de sangre anglo, ni sajona, ni normanda, ni vikinga, ni pollas.



Date cuenta que prohibieron el inglés, por eso actualmente el inglés tiene palabras francesas. Porqué durante 100 años en Inglaterra se habló francés. Y celtas no creo, los extinguieron los anglosajones en su invasión. Posteriormente los anglosajones se extinguieron por los normandos.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Es muy sencillo la rojigualda se izo para que se vieran los barcos españoles por encima de los piratas, ingleses y franceses holandeses. Eso se llama historia, representa un hecho histórico por un motivo histórico y contexto histórico.



ah, vale.

El resto de banderas se hicieron para no ser reconocidos frente a otras banderas, se hicieron porque tenían una tarde libre.

Ahora está todo claro.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Dic 2022)

Comercialmente,miles de empresas prescinden de proveedores vascos cuando les es posible al arrastrar un pasado terrible para toda España.
Lo mismo pasa desde hace años con los catalanes.
Memoria historica,lo llaman.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Date cuenta que prohibieron el inglés, por eso actualmente el inglés tiene palabras francesas. Porqué durante 100 años en Inglaterra se habló francés. Y celtas no creo, los extinguieron los anglosajones en su invasión. Posteriormente los anglosajones se extinguieron por los normandos.



ya. 100% normandos, ok. Y en Irlanda?? 100% celtas???


----------



## acmecito (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Es muy sencillo la rojigualda se izo para que se vieran los barcos españoles por encima de los piratas, ingleses y franceses holandeses. Eso se llama historia, representa un hecho histórico por un motivo histórico y contexto histórico.



Ahí es donde les duele a los nazis baskongados. No tienen historia como nación unida como sí tiene España. Así que se la inventan y a cascarla.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Comercialmente,miles de empresas prescinden de proveedores vascos cuando les es posible al arrastrar un pasado terrible para toda España.
> Lo mismo pasa desde hace años con los catalanes.
> Memoria historica,lo llaman.



Eso es darle la razón a Bildu, no sé si te das cuenta.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Dic 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Que se jodan.
> La gente sana que se venga a Madrid mientras pueda.



La lástima es esa, que el único remedio que nos queda ya es salir de aquí cuando nos jubilemos. Y es que, a medida que se van los sanos, aquí solo quedan los tarados.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Ahí es donde les duele a los nazis baskongados. No tienen historia como nación unida como sí tiene España. Así que se la inventan y a cascarla.



Ya, hablamos de la historia de Irlanda como nación unida, a ver qué tal?


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



Los barcos salieron de Huelva y no había un vasco dentro, todos onubenses.


----------



## Jebediah (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> No, como bien te dicen la bandera rojigualda fue sacada a concurso para la marina española y que los barcos se vieran de lejos. Eso se llama historia. La ikurriña la pintó el hermano de Sabino una tarde en su caserío. Eso no representa nada ni tiene historia.



La historia de una es que se hizo un concurso para que se viera bien.
La historia de la otra es que se hizo sin concurso para símbolo de identidad.

Que una historia te guste más que la otra le importa a tu abuela y poco más.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (6 Dic 2022)

El Mal se autodestruye.

En Vascongadas lleva reinando el Mal sin paliativos durante décadas.

La fealdad, por cierto, está íntimamente ligada con el Mal. Sólo hay que mirar a sus mujeres y la estética nekane. Incluso la propia grafía del euskera. Es el brutalismo aplicado a las personas.

Personas que hacen homenajes a animales asesinos que acabaron con la vida de niños pequeños incluso.

En fin, el nacionalismo vasco es un torrente de proteína spike que ha infectado paisajes entrañables, destrozando mediante un masivo ictus el alma de sus habitantes. Otegui es un ejemplo. Apenas llega a persona.

El triunfo final del nacionalismo vasco traerá la despoblación de todos esos valles y su purificación por la acción de la vegetación salvaje, la lluvia y el viento, que en unos años habrán purgado el olor a hierro del aliento de los etarras.


----------



## acmecito (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Ya, hablamos de la historia de Irlanda como nación unida, a ver qué tal?



Yo hablo de la de España y baskongadas, es decir, la que es y la que no es. Irlanda no tiene nada que ver ni con España ni con los de la boina, salvo para que los asesinos de mierda se intenten equiparar al IRA.


----------



## Jebediah (6 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Comercialmente,miles de empresas prescinden de proveedores vascos cuando les es posible al arrastrar un pasado terrible para toda España.
> Lo mismo pasa desde hace años con los catalanes.
> Memoria historica,lo llaman.



Y te lo ha dicho Amancio Ortega. Que rule lo que llevas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Los independentistas han surgido en los ultimos 100 años de historia. Igual convendria estudiar porque un pueblo que ha estado tan tranquilo y comodo dentro de españa ha cambiado de parecer. Me gustaría recordar que otros pueblos que han sido españa, como portugal o cuba se separaron hace mucho.



Portugal nunca "fue" España. Nació como estado permanente y con fronteras prácticamente inalteradas CUATRO SIGLOS antes de que españa hubiera nacido. En la época de Felipe II hubo una transitoria unión dinástica porque ambas coronas recayeron en la misma persona, pero "tan España era" que todos los documentos oficiales que firmaba el soberano como rey de Portugal eran con la rúbrica "Filipe I".


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Yo hablo de la de España y baskongadas, es decir, la que es y la que no es. Irlanda no tiene nada que ver ni con España ni con los de la boina, salvo para que los asesinos de mierda se intenten equiparar al IRA.



hombre, tiene que ver desde el momento en el que se argumenta que no puede haber un país independiente sin historia previa, cuando resulta que Irlanda es el claro ejemplo de que sí.

A lo que voy es que muchos tiran de historia y de símbolos para legitimar una nación (o desligitimarla) cuando resulta que no hace falta una historia de nación independiente para terminar siendo una nación independiente, y los símbolos son todos siempre inventados.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Dic 2022)

a la velocidad de la luz va Madrid ? 
hacia donde ?


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Portugal nunca "fue" España. Nació como estado permanente y con fronteras prácticamente inalteradas CUATRO SIGLOS antes de que españa hubiera nacido. En la época de Felipe II hubo una transitoria unión dinástica porque ambas coronas recayeron en la misma persona, pero "tan España era" que todos los documentos oficiales que firmaba el soberano como rey de Portugal eran con la rúbrica "Filipe I".



Perdona, pero cuando los reyes católicos se proclamaron reyes de España, hubo una protesta formal ante el papa por parte del rey de Portugal y el de Navarra alegando que ellos también eran reyes de España.

España era Hispania, la península. Hasta que el nombre fue monopolizado por la corona castellana.


----------



## Ballenero37 (6 Dic 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Vives en un país donde a diferencia de otras democracias, no se permiten a partidos políticos que defiendan o promulguen la división de la nación.
> 
> No sólo eso, no es que estén permitido es que por la ley electoral vigente tienen un peso y sobrerepresentación que les hace cruciales para negociar Gobiernos.
> 
> ...



De manera organica imposible, la gente aqui lleva el PNV en la sangre. De bien pequeños ya les inculcan en el colegio a quien si y a quien no.


----------



## oldesnake (6 Dic 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Os veo comentar esta noticia con gozo desde vuestras respectivas provincias, celebrándo el envejecimiento poblacional y pérdida de poder económico de Euskadi.
> 
> Lo decís siendo españoles, con un PIB de hace 15 años, que nos han superado ya República Checa y Lituania, y para 2050 España estará relegada a los puestos 25-30 de la economía mundial. Con una pirámide poblacional invertida y con una deuda cuyos intereses, junto a las pensiones, ya son la mitad del gasto de los Presupuestos.
> 
> ...



Eso es por la degeneración social que tenemos. Jóvenes sin proyectos de vida ni familia y mayores solitarios. Obviamente así no hay forma de que se busque una mejora de la sociedad, sino todo lo contrario ya que muchos se sienten completamente excluidos.


----------



## Dr Zar (6 Dic 2022)

Vascongadas es lo más satanico progre masón y anti español de todo España.Racistas del español porque el moro y el negro les encanta.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Perdona, pero cuando los reyes católicos se proclamaron reyes de España, hubo una protesta formal ante el papa por parte del rey de Portugal y el de Navarra alegando que ellos también eran reyes de España.
> 
> España era Hispania, la península. Hasta que el nombre fue monopolizado por la corona castellana.



Pues ya había Reyes en Portugal 400 años antes (y leyes, y gramática...), los otros eran unos wannabe advenedizos.


----------



## acmecito (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> hombre, tiene que ver desde el momento en el que se argumenta que no puede haber un país independiente sin historia previa, cuando resulta que Irlanda es el claro ejemplo de que sí.
> 
> A lo que voy es que muchos tiran de historia y de símbolos para legitimar una nación (o desligitimarla) cuando resulta que no hace falta una historia de nación independiente para terminar siendo una nación independiente, y los símbolos son todos siempre inventados.



Pues entonces a qué viene la obsesión nazi baskongada tanto de derechas como de izquierdas de inventarse una historia y supuesta legitimidad preexistente falsas. Será que sí es importante. Que se lo digan al nazi de Sabino y al no menos nazi de su hermano.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Os veo comentar esta noticia con gozo desde vuestras respectivas provincias, celebrándo el envejecimiento poblacional y pérdida de poder económico de Euskadi.
> 
> Lo decís siendo españoles, con un PIB de hace 15 años, que nos han superado ya República Checa y Lituania, y para 2050 España estará relegada a los puestos 25-30 de la economía mundial. Con una pirámide poblacional invertida y con una deuda cuyos intereses, junto a las pensiones, ya son la mitad del gasto de los Presupuestos.
> 
> ...



No veo tan raro que te alegres de ir menos mal que un país colindante.
Por cierto, lo que dices sería una buena justificación para replantear las cosas y ¿por qué no? acabar con algunas rémoras territoriales creo yo.


----------



## Dr Zar (6 Dic 2022)

Vivir en ese territorio mordor,oscuro,lleno de Moros, negros y batasunos,donde no follan ni pagando, tiene que ser el infierno, no me extraña que todos los jóvenes normales se vayan corriendo y no vuelvan ni a heredar.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues ya había Reyes en Portugal 400 años antes (y leyes, y gramática...), los otros eran unos wannabe advenedizos.



y qué?? Portugal fue España entendido como Hispania, hasta que el nombre lo monopolizaron otros.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Fuente, Expansión.
> 
> En el caso de Portugal el nivel de vida es inferior al de España en un 20 %:
> 
> ...



En el caso de Lisboa, el poder adquisitivo está al ras de Navarra. No llega a Madríd, pero es mayor que gran parte de España.
Otra cosa es que te vayas al Portugal vaciado que recorre la frontera de norte a sur.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Dic 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Y te lo ha dicho Amancio Ortega. Que rule lo que llevas.



No. Lo dice infocif y las camaras de comercio. Y tambien lo digo yo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Pues entonces a qué viene la obsesión nazi baskongada tanto de derechas como de izquierdas de inventarse una historia y supuesta legitimidad preexistente falsas. Será que sí es importante. Que se lo digan al nazi de Sabino y al no menos nazi de su hermano.



La legitimidad te la dan los hechos. Qué legitimidad tenía un estado irlandés independiente?? históricamente ninguna, pero ahí están.

Supongo que es importante, pero al final los símbolos siempre son inventados.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (6 Dic 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Vivir en ese territorio mordor,oscuro,lleno de Moros, negros y batasunos,donde no follan ni pagando, tiene que ser el infierno, no me extraña que todos los jóvenes normales se vayan corriendo y no vuelvan ni a heredar.



Coincidí en mi curro con dos alavesas de Vitoria y con una navarra de Pamplona , las tías más feas, desagradables y desabridas que he visto en mucho tiempo. No me extraña que no se folle por aquellos lares, ni aún pudiendo dan ganas de camelarse a semejantes adefesios berreones y molestos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> y qué?? Portugal fue España entendido como Hispania, hasta que el nombre lo monopolizaron otros.



Nope.
Existió y ha existido desde antes a nivel político y jurídico.
Es como decir que Miguel Ángel era "italiano" lo cual es tomarse una licencia, ya que Italia no existe legalmente hasta 1861.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> No. Lo dice infocif y las camaras de comercio. Y tambien lo digo yo.



Pues hay que ser un empresario nefasto para comprar por 100 lo que una empresa vasca te ofrece por 90, la verdad.

Alguno habrá, no te digo que no, seguramente por eso el tejido industrial vasco exporta más que la media española, pero hay que ser muy miope para actuar así.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Nope.
> Existió y ha existido desde antes a nivel político y jurídico.
> Es como decir que Miguel Ángel era "italiano" lo cual es tomarse una licencia, ya que Italia no existe legalmente hasta 1861.



Portugal fue siempre parte de España (o Hispania) hasta que ese nombre lo monopolizaron los reyes de la unión de Castilla y Aragón.


----------



## Ratziel (6 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Estos hilos solo se abren para Euskadi y Cataluña cuando todo el estado está igual.
> 
> España está muerta (por no decir media Europa).



+1 Tenemos las calles como las tenemos y estos idiotas trasnochados todavía con la matraca de los independentistas vascos que son cuatro mataos que no le importan a nadie (y menos en el propio País Vasco).


----------



## Burbujarras (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> jajajaja el plan Madrilergui . Y detras del Pais Vasco van los Catalanes .



Y detrás, los españolis, ya cedidas las competencias a la UE, cágate en la superliga lorito









Vox demanda al Parlamento europeo por admitir a Puigdemont y a Comín


Vox ha demandado al Parlamento europeo por admitir como eurodiputados a Carles Puigdemont y a Toni Comín, según ha informado la formación de ultraderecha en una nota




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Que se jodan. 

Aún querrán salvarse a costa de Castilla. Es momento para que se independicen y se hundan del todo dejando de chuparnos.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Pues hay que ser un empresario nefasto para comprar por 100 lo que una empresa vasca te ofrece por 90, la verdad.
> 
> Alguno habrá, no te digo que no, seguramente por eso el tejido industrial vasco exporta más que la media española, pero hay que ser muy miope para actuar así.



He dicho que se antepone a otros proveedores en similares condiciones comerciales.
Y esto lo saben los empresarios vascos y catalanes aunque de puertas para afuera sea un tema tabu. 
¿Que hacen muchos de ellos? Pues "bajarse las braguitas" y efectivamente dar condiciones muy ventajosas a quienes ven que paulatinamente bajan sus compras.


----------



## dragon33 (6 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Estos hilos solo se abren para Euskadi y Cataluña cuando todo el estado está igual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El estado es quien gobierna y sus tentáculos, el pais es el territorio, creo que te refieres al terrorio, de hecho el ESTADO SOBRA, NO EL PAIS.


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Dic 2022)

Leyendo lo que leo y viendo como interactúa Luisito defendiendo lakurriña como gato panzarriba solo puedo llegar a la conclusión de que es un infiltrado a sueldo del Euskadi Burbu Baratza EBB y se alimenta de subvenciones penuvistas de la diputación de Biscaya para manejar su chiringuito actual.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> He dicho que se antepone a otros proveedores en similares condiciones comerciales.
> Y esto lo saben los empresarios vascos y catalanes aunque de puertas para afuera sea un tema tabu.
> ¿Que hacen muchos de ellos? Pues "bajarse las braguitas" y efectivamente dar condiciones muy ventajosas a quienes ven que paulatinamente bajan sus compras.



Eso que comentas no casa con las leyes de oferta y demanda. Si el precio es idéntico y el proveedor vasco es capaz de bajar el precio, por qué su competidor no? es raro.

Al final, como decimos en Euskadi, la pela es la pela. Y te tocará mucho los cojones comprar a uno u otro, pero lo primero es mantener viva tu empresa.

Mira, yo trabajé muchos años en una empresa del sector metal, Bizkaia profunda. Eramos unos 50, el fundador era del partido a muerte. Ingeniero pata negra, camisa de cuadros, txapela, hijo de aldeanos, de monte con los perros el finde, jamada con los amigos y partida de mus... Nunca me lo dijo claramente, pero tenía la galleta del PNV marcada en la frente.

Vale, pues había un proveedor de un material que era muy necesario en la empresa, de Valladolid. El comercial siempre engominado, bigotito, la foto de sus cuatro hijos en el coche junto a la virgen de nosequé... En fin, un Jose María Aznar de carnet. Pues mi jefe y ese tío se llevaban de puta madre. El proveedor era leal, le ofrecía buen producto a buen precio y mi jefe era un cliente fijo. Cada vez que venía ese tío, el jefe se lo llevaba a comer y volvían a las tres horas. Si no fuese por los negocios, no se mirarían a la puta cara. Pero lo primero era lo primero.

Y cuando tienes una empresa te dejas de ostias, lo primero es sobrevivir. Y ya es bastante complicado como para andar rechazando proveedores más baratos.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Leyendo lo que leo y viendo como interactúa Luisito defendiendo lakurriña como gato panzarriba solo puedo llegar a la conclusión de que es un infiltrado a sueldo del Euskadi Burbu Baratza EBB y se alimenta de subvenciones penuvistas de la diputación de Biscaya para manejar su chiringuito actual.



Qué va tío!! Lo hago gratis, solo por azuzar el avispero.

Ojalá tuviese un chiringuito del PNV!! aquí iba a estar yo!


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



Y de los extranjeros que nacen solo quieren vivir de las ayudas jajaa ahh no se sabía cómo en Cataluña.
Me voy a reír cuando se hagan con pv y Cataluña y les de por mandar a tomar por culo a los pensionistas jajaaa.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Si tan nacionalistas son porque no compran sus segundas residencias en el Pais Vasco francés y se olvidan de Laredo ,Castro Urdiales y demás que solo han hecho encarecer la vivienda a los que son de allí.



Porque son más caras que en Cantabria


----------



## Gorrino (6 Dic 2022)

Perros maricones vascos, cortaré el árbol de Gernika y me cargaré en vuestra ikurriña mientras los moros me aplaudiran.


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Dic 2022)

Desindustrialización, feminazismo, burbuja inmobiliaria, ideología progre. Lo mismo que en el resto de España pero con unos cuantos años de antelación frente a otras regiones.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Que va , de esa sociedad va a querer huir todo dios . Se venia venir de todas formas . Con una poblacion alta de Mohas la identidad cultural vasca se va por el retrete



Ayer estuve en una cafetería. Entra un moro. 20 años aprox. Fuera le esperaba una chica con belo en el coche. Pide dos cafes pqra llevar y dos pinchos en euskera bizkaino y se va.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Vaya ascazo de sociedad . Pais vasco en 10 años : una sociedad de patxis en pañales con 80 años y nekanes pelomorados menopausicas a las que mohamed les limpiara el culo ( seguramente prefiera vender droga )



En un par de décadas los vascos serán una minoría, a no ser que ocurra una hecatombe o un milagro. Veo difícil ambas cosas.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (6 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Leyendo estos hilos, no sé a qué viene tanta crítica al independentismo vasco y catalan, si lo mejor para España es que su triunfo sea definitivo, darles la independencia y, entonces, marchará como un cohete, con Madrid como locomotora, las dos Castillas, Murcia, Extremadura y Andalucía



A veces pienso que para subir hay que soltar lastre. Conexión por el Pirineo central ya.


----------



## Republicano (6 Dic 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


>



No es ninguna tontería, pero con esos colores pasas desapercibido en la hinchada de Marruecos


----------



## Lábaro (6 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pero tú de verdad te crees que el resto de España está mejor?
> 
> crees de verdad que algo así es positivo por lo que alegrarse?
> 
> vaya personaje... y encima con el alias "viva España"



Son separadores y separatistas.Como su propio nombre indica,separan.Y se retroalimentan mutuamente,sembrando cizaña continua entre Españoles.

Bajar a su nivel es degradarse y entrar en una espiral de insultos.Por lo que evitare entrar en una discusion esteril y toxica donde el respeto,la Historia y el sentido comun brillan por su ausencia...


----------



## RFray (6 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ayer estuve en una cafetería. Entra un moro. 20 años aprox. Fuera le esperaba una chica con belo en el coche. Pide dos cafes pqra llevar y dos pinchos en euskera bizkaino y se va.



Pintxos halal, por supuesto.


----------



## PEPEYE (6 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> A veces pienso que para subir hay que soltar lastre. Conexión por el Pirineo central ya.



En mi opinion es que Francia nos odia y no quiere


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Pero no hay el mismo envejecimiento en Asturias o Pais Vasco que en Madrid o Andalucia . El norte de España es un geriatrico , y el caso Vasco es irreversible porque las mujeres son lo mas feminazis y antifemeninas de todo el mundo , nadie quiere tener hijos con mujeres asi .




si, Gimli y sus hermanos ...


----------



## BikeroII (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



Nacionalista epañordo vomitando odio contra identidadades periféricas y pueblos americanos...nada nuevo.

Si la envidia fuera tiña...


----------



## Magufillo (6 Dic 2022)

Sociedad repug ante y corrompida como cualquier pueblo de España que ha aceptado la sustitución demográfica y étnica. Esto también va por los voxeros y ayuseros.


----------



## BikeroII (6 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Sobre todo si esa pretendida identidad cultural se basa únicamente en los preceptos de un tarado mental como fue Sabino. Hay que recordar que incluso la bandera oficial la cagó ese demente.



A ver si te crees que el nacionalismo español no lo ganéis construido sobre mentiras e historias inventadas...

Puto asco rojigualdo...dais pampurrias.


----------



## greendoormas (6 Dic 2022)

El declive empezó en los años sesenta cuando empezaron a asesinar ETA y los muy cobardes miraban para otro lado, unos por miedo y otros por simpatía. Ojalá que se hundan como sociedad y mamen polla mora negra el resto de sus vidas.
Pd… que dejen de venir a Cantabria, Asturias y Castilla leon… iros a vivir a archanda retarders


----------



## TheThingsWeDoForFashion (6 Dic 2022)

Ya estaba hundido solo que nadie les avisó


----------



## Magufillo (6 Dic 2022)

Si no entendemos que los regionalismos fueron impuestos por Alemania ,Francia y EEUU no empezaremos a entender nada de nada. Este régimen se creó para estuviera con peleas internas constantes. Una nación divida es una nación débil. Si, a esa nación débil ,le sumas inmigración parasitaria, pones al frente de todas las instituciones a mujeres,incluyendo al ejército, pues figúrate la mierda de país que tienes. Por no mencionar la homosexualizacion de la sociedad que no sabe ni el género al que pertenece.


----------



## George Orwell (6 Dic 2022)

En Euskadi hay dos alternativas. Ser ingeniero y tener la suerte de pillar puesto (generalmente enchufe o ser superdotado) en una de las pocas grandes empresas que quedan u opositar para tocarte los cojones. El resto es aceptar ser un esclavo de mierda y dejar que te chupen la sangre para mantener a los funcionarios mejor pagados del país.


----------



## George Orwell (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Por culpa de los Vascos en España muchas veces ha gobernado la izquierda . Si España logra dominar los independentismos Vasco y Catalan vamos a ir como un cohete . La remora de tener esos enemigos internos nos ha hecho mucho daño



Ahí la derecha ha tenido parte de culpa. Si, como en todos los países normales, la derecha hubiese apostado por nuestro modelo histórico de gestión y no el jacobino de los putos gabachos, el País Vasco sería casi hasta un faro para España. Pero ese afán de centralizar y eliminar nuestras verdaderas raíces es lo que ha dado la oportunidad a la izquierda de impostar que son "federalista" y mierdas dervidadas.


----------



## BogadeAriete (6 Dic 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> El declive empezó en los años sesenta cuando empezaron a asesinar ETA y los muy cobardes miraban para otro lado, unos por miedo y otros por simpatía. Ojalá que se hundan como sociedad y mamen polla mora negra el resto de sus vidas.
> Pd… que dejen de venir a Cantabria, Asturias y Castilla leon… iros a vivir a archanda retarders



*Hijosdeputa hijos y nietos de maquetos, haciendose los euskaldunes de toda la vida, dando por culo en playas de Cantabria y llano estepario con su egunon y sus pintas de vascos de mierda. Tiro nuca y cuneta se merecen.*


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Ahí la derecha ha tenido parte de culpa. Si, como en todos los países normales, la derecha hubiese apostado por nuestro modelo histórico de gestión y no el jacobino de los putos gabachos, el País Vasco sería casi hasta un faro para España. Pero ese afán de centralizar y eliminar nuestras verdaderas raíces es lo que ha dado la oportunidad a la izquierda de impostar que son "federalista" y mierdas dervidadas.



Juas juas no sabes ni dónde te pega el aire, jacobino juas juas


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> A ver si te crees que el nacionalismo español no lo ganéis construido sobre mentiras e historias inventadas...
> 
> Puto asco rojigualdo...dais pampurrias.



Equiparar las "mentiras" del nacionalismo español con las de Sabino Arana es como comparar un cuadro de Velazquez con un garabato del Guggeheim porque ambos son trazos de pincel sobre un lienzo.

La tradición mezcla realidades y mentiras, pero siempre hay una verdad que se impone por encima de todo: que sea funcional al pueblo que la transmite porque es fiel a su modo de sentir y de vivir. Cortado ese cordón umbilical un pueblo no tiene futuro y es pasto de la colonización extranjera o la extinción. Las mentiras de Sabino Arana no cumplen ese papel, no hay espontaneidad, no hay estética. Solo zafias distorsiones al servicio de los intereses anglojudíos. Y como el que sirve al diablo siempre acaba muy mal el destino del pueblo vasco es desaparecer.


----------



## lascanteras723 (6 Dic 2022)

El propio nacionalismo se ha cargado el nacionalismo.


----------



## pepinox (6 Dic 2022)

Españolistas acérrimos celebrando el hundimiento de provincias españolas.

España además de una farsa, es el circo de la comedia.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Españolistas acérrimos celebrando el hundimiento de provincias españolas.
> 
> España además de una farsa, es el circo de la comedia.



Lo celebramos a nivel intelectual porque nos da la razón, pero no lo celebramos por regodeo . Sería lo mismo que celebrar la victoria del nacionalismo: hay muchos nacionalistas vascos que prefieren que el país vasco se hunda, y si eso puede ayudar a que se España entera se hunda mejor, a un país vasco blanco y español. Son las pulsiones autodestructivas y vicios perversos nacionalistas los que han ganado, tienen lo que querían. Nosotros nos alegramos de que nuestras predicciones son correctas. No se puede reprochar al que predice una catastrofe de haber acertado. Habrá que culpar a los que la han provocado.


----------



## George Orwell (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Juas juas no sabes ni dónde te pega el aire, jacobino juas juas



Gracias.


----------



## pepinox (6 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Lo celebramos a nivel intelectual porque nos da la razón, pero no lo celebramos por regodeo . Sería lo mismo que celebrar la victoria del nacionalismo: hay muchos nacionalistas vascos que prefieren que el país vasco se hunda, y si eso puede ayudar a que se España entera se hunda mejor, a un país vasco blanco y español. Son las pulsiones autodestructivas y vicios perversos nacionalistas los que han ganado, tienen lo que querían. Nosotros nos alegramos de que nuestras predicciones son correctas. No se puede reprochar al que predice una catastrofe de haber acertado. Habrá que culpar a los que la han provocado.



Supongo que te das cuenta de la esencia profunda de tus palabras: España está muy enferma, y no por enemigos exteriores.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Dic 2022)

Lo vasco da mucho asco. Quien sobrevive en ese estercolero es por una paguica.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Supongo que te das cuenta de la esencia profunda de tus palabras: España está muy enferma, y no por enemigos exteriores.



No sé, tal vez sea una sana sinceridad: si eres español te alegras que a tu país le vaya bien o menos mal que a otros y si eres vasco te alegras que a tu país le vaya bien o menos mal que a otros. Es descubrir la pólvora, vaya.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Dic 2022)

LENGUA, CULTURA Y EMIGRACIÓN EN EUSKAL HERRIA Y EN EUROPA







felixrodrigomora.org


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Supongo que te das cuenta de la esencia profunda de tus palabras: España está muy enferma, y no por enemigos exteriores.



Si Vascongadas está enferma inevitablemente España está enferma también. Al final habrá que ver qué se hace, si amputar o volver a la quimio como en el 36.


----------



## ahondador (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.




A ver chorras, el submarino lo invento Isaac Peral que va a resultar que era cartagenero


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> El propio nacionalismo se ha cargado el nacionalismo.



Muchas ideologías prosperan actuando a la contra.
Cuando la suerte les sonríe y se imponen es cuando empiezan a salir grietas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> A ver chorras, el submarino lo invento Isaac Peral que va a resultar que era cartagenero



En Cartagena se habla catalán en la intimitat.


----------



## Ace Tone (6 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Lo vasco da mucho asco. Quien sobrevive en ese estercolero es por una paguica.



Toda España se ha convertido en un estercolero hediondo.


----------



## kronopio (6 Dic 2022)

No entiendo desde que atalayas se regodea la gente de lo que pasa en el pv, cuando estamos todos en el fango.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (6 Dic 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> En mi opinion es que Francia nos odia y no quiere



No le interesa. Quiere a una España en situación de follón permanente y dependiendo de los dos extremos del Pirineo.


----------



## ahondador (6 Dic 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> No entiendo desde que atalayas se regodea la gente de lo que pasa en el pv, cuando estamos todos en el fango.




Si, pero no en la misma profundidad


----------



## ahondador (6 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> No le interesa. Quiere a una España en situación de follón permanente y dependiendo de los dos extremos del Pirineo.




Ahí están los gabachos y los hijos de pe de la gran bretaña. Tambien los usanos y los magrebitas


----------



## pegaso (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



Españoles deseando la ruina de parte de su patria. Así se parta en 17 pedazos y Madrid triunfe y triunfe...


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

falso, fue un renegado del carlismo... bueno, no solo de este, sino que después también renegó del separatismo


----------



## zirick (6 Dic 2022)

Progresismo americano a todo gas, a mamarla


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Españoles deseando la ruina de parte de su patria. Así se parta en 17 pedazos y Madrid triunfe y triunfe...



Que no es patria, coño, que es otro país. 
Si no, pregúntale a Patxi, pesao.


----------



## frangelico (6 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> falso, fue un renegado del carlismo... bueno, no solo de este, sino que después también renegó del separatismo



Renegó muy pronto de la lógica y de la inteligencia, tenia el cerebro hecho mierda. Y su hermano Luis x ahí andaba


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Renegó muy pronto de la lógica y de la inteligencia, tenia el cerebro hecho mierda. Y su hermano Luis x ahí andaba



pero el hermano fue más astuto y le sacó rendimiento a Sabino después de recuperar algo de lucidez... y fue cuando propagó que deliraba, para que no le hicieran caso cuando Sabino pretendió formar la liga vasca españolista

ya era demasiado tarde, pero los del PeneUve pusieron cuidado en que quedaran como desvaríos de tipo demente


----------



## CaboPalomeque (6 Dic 2022)

Los vascos abandonaron sus verdaderas raíces, cambiaron a Dios por el dios nación, traicionando a sus antepasados. El resultado es su próxima desaparición como pueblo diferenciado. No es una cuestión de idioma, es una cuestión de respeto a la herencia espiritual de tus ancestros.

Y el resto de pueblos españoles va por el mismo camino.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Una sociedad asi va a tener impoible lograr la independencia ante un Madrid que va a la velocidad de la luz en sentido opuesto al vasco , me nutre muchisimo . Esa region antiespañola se va por el retrete . Gora España , Gora Madrid !



Pues a mi no me nutre nada, la vasca es una sociedad muy envejecida y enferma de progresismo que ha renunciado a la independencia para que España le pague las pensiones y además los pellizcos extras que consiguen como jueces de lo gobernabilidad.

La gente no es consciente de que con País Vasco y Cataluña dentro, España NUNCA JAMÁS va a tener un gobierno de derecha nacionalista con mayoría absoluta.

Pero claro, biba ejjpaña con el cupo vasco y miles y miles de transferencias de dinero del contribuyente a mantener chiringuitos feministas y hasta circo en euskera (y no es coña).


----------



## fayser (6 Dic 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Españoles deseando la ruina de parte de su patria. Así se parta en 17 pedazos y Madrid triunfe y triunfe...



¿Deseando? Ya está arruinada, llevan destrozándola cuarenta años entre rojos e independentistas...


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

¿tú cuántos años llevas ya lloriqueando la muerte de España?

banda de plañideras!



fayser dijo:


> ¿Deseando? Ya está arruinada, llevan destrozándola cuarenta años entre rojos e independentistas...


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (6 Dic 2022)

CaboPalomeque dijo:


> Los vascos abandonaron sus verdaderas raíces, cambiaron a Dios por el dios nación, traicionando a sus antepasados. El resultado es su próxima desaparición como pueblo diferenciado. No es una cuestión de idioma, es una cuestión de respeto a la herencia espiritual de tus ancestros.
> 
> Y el resto de pueblos españoles va por el mismo camino.



Buena reflexión.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (6 Dic 2022)

Euskadi es un estercolero, el problema es que con la tontería paletoetarra nos estan robando via presupuestos a manos llenas.


----------



## fayser (6 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿tú cuántos años llevas ya lloriqueando la muerte de España?
> 
> banda de plañideras!



Pues desde que tengo uso de razón, porque sólo he visto gobierno tras gobierno cargándosela.

El blanqueo de ETA ha sido ya el colmo, como si 800 muertos y el estado de terror que impusieron en todo el país no hubieran existido.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Dic 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Españolistas acérrimos celebrando el hundimiento de provincias españolas.
> 
> España además de una farsa, es el circo de la comedia.



Por culpa de los diputados de esas españolísimas provincias tenemos la ley del si o si, y proximamente la ley trans y la animalista que hacen un buen texto jurídico a la primera.


----------



## SolyCalma (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que ser muy subnormal para querer que España se hunda, porque si, el pais vasco es España.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

entonces no tienes referente con el que comparar, más bien lo que tienes es la manía catastrofista de muchos españoles

gente como tú se puede rastrear muchos siglos atrás, así que algo falla en vuestra percepción



fayser dijo:


> Pues desde que tengo uso de razón, porque sólo he visto gobierno tras gobierno cargándosela.
> 
> El blanqueo de ETA ha sido ya el colmo, como si 800 muertos y el estado de terror que impusieron en todo el país no hubieran existido.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (6 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pero tú de verdad te crees que el resto de España está mejor?
> 
> crees de verdad que algo así es positivo por lo que alegrarse?
> 
> vaya personaje... y encima con el alias "viva España"



No sé si esta mejor, pero la perspectiva del resto de España es menos mala, en la mayoría de regiones no hay nacionalismo excluyente, ni fanatismo con la lengua autonómica. No es cuestión de alegrarse o no, pero esa gente ha hecho tanto daño que el hecho de que se les caiga "el castillo de naipes" no tiene porque dar pena, es simplemente el Karma, que es muy cabron.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Hay que ser muy subnormal para querer que España se hunda, porque si, el pais vasco es España.



Ellos nos van a hundir a nosotros, por culpa de los vascos y catalanes es IMPOSIBLE que Vox pueda gobernar en mayoría absoluta. Tienen muchos escaños y los mas español que votan es al PSOE. Están exportando su declive degenerado como estamos viendos con la última tanda de leyes feministas, animalistas y mutila-niños, que encima se llevan extran de dinero público por aprobar.


----------



## rafasx (6 Dic 2022)

Wein dijo:


> El déficit de las pensiones va a acabar con los independentismos.



Va a ser que no. 
El déficit de las pensiones se va a financiar con impuestos de todos menos de los vascos y navarros.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> No sé si esta mejor, pero la perspectiva del resto de España es menos mala, en la mayoría de regiones no hay nacionalismo excluyente, ni fanatismo con la lengua autonómica. No es cuestión de alegrarse o no, pero esa gente ha hecho tanto daño que el hecho de que se les caiga "el castillo de naipes" no tiene porque dar pena, es simplemente el Karma, que es muy cabron.



Sí, es cierto, las nueces les van a dar un cólico.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Hay que ser muy subnormal para querer que España se hunda, porque si, el pais vasco es España.



Ni de coña, ask them.


----------



## enriquepastor (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



Te compro todo menos eso.

En Madrid no hay una natalidad para echar cohetes, de españoles me refiero.


----------



## weyler (6 Dic 2022)

con lo que lloriqueaba el perturbado de sabino con la raza vasca, el rh y ahora resultado que tendran un pais vasco sin vascos


----------



## Alcazar (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ni de coña, ask them.



De hecho creo que llevan mas de una década sin ir los presidentes vascos el 12 de octubre a Madrid porque los símbolos españoles les generan un profundo asco y no lo ocultan.


----------



## Survivor101 (6 Dic 2022)

CaboPalomeque dijo:


> Los vascos abandonaron sus verdaderas raíces, cambiaron a Dios por el dios nación, traicionando a sus antepasados. El resultado es su próxima desaparición como pueblo diferenciado. No es una cuestión de idioma, es una cuestión de respeto a la herencia espiritual de tus ancestros.
> 
> Y el resto de pueblos españoles va por el mismo camino.



Por esa regla de 3, el cristianismo también es una ideología extranjera introducida allí a la fuerza. No fue precisamente una región de rápida expansión del cristianismo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> De hecho creo que llevan mas de una década sin ir los presidentes vascos el 12 de octubre a Madrid porque los símbolos españoles les generan un profundo asco y no lo ocultan.



Pues entonces ¿para qué vendernos en el foro tanta mariconada?
Al pan pan.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Por esa regla de 3, el cristianismo también es una ideología extranjera introducida allí a la fuerza. No fue precisamente una región de rápida expansión del cristianismo.



Tal vez por su no-romanización.


----------



## kronopio (6 Dic 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Ellos nos van a hundir a nosotros, por culpa de los vascos y catalanes es IMPOSIBLE que Vox pueda gobernar en mayoría absoluta. Tienen muchos escaños y los mas español que votan es al PSOE. Están exportando su declive degenerado como estamos viendos con la última tanda de leyes feministas, animalistas y mutila-niños, que encima se llevan extran de dinero público por aprobar.



Si el análisis te lleva a VOX y a la partitocracia,apaga y vámonos.

Se ha hecho mucho daño pero ese odio,o lo que sea,tiene que supurar.No deja de ser una región española,tratándola como extranjera se les facilita el trabajo a los recogenueces.


----------



## Ortegal (6 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Nacionalista epañordo vomitando odio contra identidadades periféricas y pueblos americanos...nada nuevo.
> 
> Si la envidia fuera tiña...



La envidia de que, si a lo único que aspiran es ha salir corriendo de ahí y jubilarse en el sur, comprar una casa en Cantabria o en Asturias, Cádiz, porque no te la compras en Rentería o en Hernani.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> De hecho creo que llevan mas de una década sin ir los presidentes vascos el 12 de octubre a Madrid porque los símbolos españoles les generan un profundo asco y no lo ocultan.



¿no tienen espejo en casa o en la ikastola?, porque con las caras que suelen gastar los levantapiedros como para asustarse de otras cosas


----------



## Republicano (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Puede dar un ejemplo de bandera oficial no inventada por nadie, por favor.



La de Cataluña (y Aragón y valencia), la de navarra y la de Castilla y León, tienen como un origen más histórico. Bueno, la de Castilla y León es más histórica en Andalucía que en la propia castilla y león (vease el escudo de las ciudades) pero era histórica.


----------



## Joaquim (6 Dic 2022)

No era esto lo que querían?

Pues que lo disfruten.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Dic 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Si el análisis te lleva a VOX y a la partitocracia,apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Se ha hecho mucho daño pero ese odio,o lo que sea,tiene que supurar.No deja de ser una región española,tratándola como extranjera se les facilita el trabajo a los recogenueces.



Mataban a españoles hasta hace dos días y veneran a los asesinos como héroes, no pagan impuestos pese a ser los mas ricos y encima reciben dinero del resto, sus representantes políticos no van a los actos de la fiesta nacional española porque les da asco y así lo hacen saber. Van los representantes diplomáticos de todos los países menos ellos y los catalanes. Sus diputados nacionales votan si a las leyes de mierda progres que van a permitir que el estado rapte a tu hijo para mutilarlo o que te metan en la carcel por usar un cepo para cazar ratas.

Eso es ser una región española?????


----------



## Alcazar (6 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No era esto lo que querían?
> 
> Pues que lo disfruten.



Pero que los disfruten en soledad, con una frontera de por medio y sin poder de decisión en el parlamento del pais vecino please.


----------



## Joaquim (6 Dic 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Pero que los disfruten en soledad, con una frontera de por medio y sin poder de decisión en el parlamento del pais vecino please.



Estos no pararán nunca, a estos hay que pararles, les pones una frontera de por medio, y seguirán tocando los cojones, por activa y por pasiva, para anexionarse Navarra; además, estos Nacionialistas son muy listos, no quieren separarse de España del todo, la quieren tener como Colonia Económica, no van a renunciar al Árbol de las Nueces... la Ley del Embudo.


----------



## SolyCalma (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ni de coña, ask them.



A mi suda la polla lo que digan 4 catetos de las errikotabernas que tienen la cabeza hecha polvo y más manipulada que otra cosa, o lo que digan las marimacho de flequillo euskaldunes, el pais vasco es mucho más que eso, y su historia es de una zona de España claramente Española desde muchos siglos como para que vengan 4 aldeanos a decir que no son españoles. Que España no son los 4 palilleros de viva España y demás que se pueden meter él viva España por el culo, porque la situación actual da mucho asco, pero la realidad de España y su historia va mucho más allá de nosotros los contemporáneos que vemos su decadencia, y si no te vas a América y vas a ver la de apellidos vascos que hay por ahí por todos lados que crearon pueblos y ciudades.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> A mi suda la polla lo que digan 4 catetos de las errikotabernas que tienen la cabeza hecha polvo y más manipulada que otra cosa, o lo que digan las marimacho de flequillo euskaldunes, el pais vasco es mucho más que eso, y su historia es de una zona de España claramente Española desde muchos siglos como para que vengan 4 aldeanos a decir que no son españoles. Que España no son los 4 palilleros de viva España y demás que se pueden meter él viva España por el culo, porque la situación actual da mucho, pero la realidad de España y su historia va mucho más allá de nosotros los contemporáneos que vemos su decadencia, y si no te vas a América y vas a ver la de apellidos vascos que hay por ahí por todos lados que crearon pueblos y ciudades.



Decir viva españa es de acomplejados. Un español de verdad dice ARRIBA ESPAÑA.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> A mi suda la polla lo que digan 4 catetos de las errikotabernas que tienen la cabeza hecha polvo y más manipulada que otra cosa, o lo que digan las marimacho de flequillo euskaldunes, el pais vasco es mucho más que eso, y su historia es de una zona de España claramente Española desde muchos siglos como para que vengan 4 aldeanos a decir que no son españoles. Que España no son los 4 palilleros de viva España y demás que se pueden meter él viva España por el culo, porque la situación actual da mucho, pero la realidad de España y su historia va mucho más allá de nosotros los contemporáneos que vemos su decadencia, y si no te vas a América y vas a ver la de apellidos vascos que hay por ahí por todos lados que crearon pueblos y ciudades.


----------



## Ortegal (6 Dic 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


>



Que sé piren son irrelevantes a nivel económico, una región que no gana población y hay que mantener sus pensiones cuando ellos no contribuyen. Que sé marchen ya aunque la izquierda los quiere porque con ellos desbanca al partido que más votos saque para luego ser extorsionado por está mafia.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Dic 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Que sé piren son irrelevantes a nivel económico, una región que no gana población y hay que mantener sus pensiones cuando ellos no contribuyen. Que sé marchen ya aunque la izquierda los quiere porque con ellos desbanca al partido que más votos saque para luego ser extorsionado por está mafia.



No solo eso, es que encima nos odian y votan a partidos independentistas y antiespañoles que hace dos días unos estaban matando españoles y los otros sacando réditos políticos y económicos de ello.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> La de Cataluña (y Aragón y valencia), la de navarra y la de Castilla y León, tienen como un origen más histórico. Bueno, la de Castilla y León es más histórica en Andalucía que en la propia castilla y león (vease el escudo de las ciudades) pero era histórica.



La de Cataluña, Aragón y Valencia se la inventó según la leyenda Wilfredo el Velloso
El escudo de Navarra se lo inventó Sancho IV de Navarra
El escudo de Castilla es un castillo y el de León... Un león, no me jodas.

Todo inventado.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (6 Dic 2022)

Calla pito mketo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> A mi suda la polla lo que digan 4 catetos de las errikotabernas que tienen la cabeza hecha polvo y más manipulada que otra cosa, o lo que digan las marimacho de flequillo euskaldunes, el pais vasco es mucho más que eso, y su historia es de una zona de España claramente Española desde muchos siglos como para que vengan 4 aldeanos a decir que no son españoles. Que España no son los 4 palilleros de viva España y demás que se pueden meter él viva España por el culo, porque la situación actual da mucho, pero la realidad de España y su historia va mucho más allá de nosotros los contemporáneos que vemos su decadencia, y si no te vas a América y vas a ver la de apellidos vascos que hay por ahí por todos lados que crearon pueblos y ciudades.



Me da igual.
A otro perro con ese hueso: mataban gente hasta ayer y una proporción enorme lo APOYABA con su voto, así que cuatro catetos no son.
Y si puedes votar opciones terroristas no veo por qué en otro país vecino no puedan decir viva España si les apetece, aunque a ti no te tenga, obviamente, que gustar.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Me da igual.
> A otro perro con ese hueso: mataban gente hasta ayer y una proporción enorme lo APOYABA con su voto, así que cuatro catetos no son.
> Y si puedes votar opciones terroristas no veo por qué en otro país vecino no puedan decir viva España si les apetece, aunque a ti no te tenga, obviamente, que gustar.



Así es, y aunque no fueran mayoría, que un 20-30% apoyaran a ETA es una bestialidad. El país vasco es una tierra maldita.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Si el análisis te lleva a VOX y a la partitocracia,apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Se ha hecho mucho daño pero ese odio,o lo que sea,tiene que supurar.No deja de ser una región española,tratándola como extranjera se les facilita el trabajo a los recogenueces.



Y eso es intrinsecamente malo?


----------



## Republicano (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> La de Cataluña, Aragón y Valencia se la inventó según la leyenda Wilfredo el Velloso
> El escudo de Navarra se lo inventó Sancho IV de Navarra
> El escudo de Castilla es un castillo y el de León... Un león, no me jodas.
> 
> Todo inventado.



Coño, evidentemente, todo es inventado. No va a venir por providencia divina. 

Pero, poniéndonos finos, creo que no es lo mismo una heráldica con 600 años de historia que una tarde alguien se inventé una bandera, imitando la del Reino Unido pero en plan daltónico, y hablé de pueblo histórico con más historia que cualquier otro pueblo del mundo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Coño, evidentemente, todo es inventado. No va a venir por providencia divina.
> 
> Pero, poniéndonos finos, creo que no es lo mismo una heráldica con 600 años de historia que una tarde alguien se inventé una bandera, imitando la del Reino Unido pero en plan daltónico, y hablé de pueblo histórico con más historia que cualquier otro pueblo del mundo.



Todo es cuestión de esperar 600 años, entonces.

La bandera de Irlanda es de mediados del siglo XIX. Es menos lícita que la danesa? (la danesa se cree que es la bandera más antigua del mundo). O todo depende de si en la lotería de la historia consigues el carnet de estado libre soberano o no?


----------



## Republicano (6 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, antes he puesto la comparativa Vizcaya Sevilla, Málaga Guipúzcoa, en la que vemos cómo esas dos provincias andaluzas en 20 años superan ampliamente a las dos vascas. Me pueden decir, ejjjjj que malaga y Sevilla aumentan más de población que las provincias vascongadas. Entonces, la pregunta es ¿Por qué aumenta la población en una región chunga como Andalucía y no en una top como el país vasco? Y hablamos de los años mejores del país Vasco. Cuando ya se podía vivir allí y las empresas desarrollarse. Esto muestra que el país Vasco vive del pasado, de la inercia, de haber tenido en el año 70 una renta pero capita tres o cuatro veces superior a la que tenían al sur de Madrid. Y de ello tienen unas pensiones y unos pisos ultravalorados. Pero empuje económico más allá de la herencia, cada vez menos. Si no es como Asturias es porque se pueden permitir el lujo de importar moros, lo cual es encima peor. 

Si en España no hay futuro, lo del país Vasco es terrorífico.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

que es más simple que todo eso, si no tenéis más nación que España... pues no la tenéis y punto, qué manía con pedir peras al olmo



LuismarpIe dijo:


> Todo es cuestión de esperar 600 años, entonces.
> 
> La bandera de Irlanda es de mediados del siglo XIX. Es menos lícita que la danesa? (la danesa se cree que es la bandera más antigua del mundo). O todo depende de si en la lotería de la historia consigues el carnet de estado libre soberano o no?


----------



## bigmaller (6 Dic 2022)

RFray dijo:


> Pintxos halal, por supuesto.



Por supuesto.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> que es más simple que todo eso, si no tenéis más nación que España... pues no la tenéis y punto, qué manía con pedir peras al olmo



No te lo tomes como algo personal, si yo no soy nacionalista.

Pero entonces lo que estás diciendo es que todo depende de si te toca en la lotería de la historia ser un estado soberano o no?

La bandera de Irlanda antes de 1921 era un trapo sin pies ni cabeza inventado un par de décadas antes por unos niñatos y a partir de 1922 es el símbolo de una nación, no? o cómo va esto?

Si Hitler llega a ganar la segunda guerra mundial, la bandera de Austria sería la ida de olla de un rey tras una batalla hace varios siglos?


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> No te lo tomes como algo personal, si yo no soy nacionalista.
> 
> Pero entonces lo que estás diciendo es que todo depende de si te toca en la lotería de la historia ser un estado soberano o no?
> 
> ...



no es que te toque ninguna lotería, compartir Estado con tanto subnormal es de todo menos una lotería. Simplemente hay precondiciones para ser nación que se cumplen por distintas causas: humanas, geográficas, históricas, etc, y en otros casos no.

Irlanda es una isla, ya de entrada eso la va perfilando para ser una nación. No todas las islas son naciones, pero es un paso en la dirección correcta. El país vasco es una puta tierra minúscula de paso entre dos estados-nacion de los más antiguos de Europa como son Francia y España. Tu te puedes empecinar en ser nación que la voluntad de 2 millones no va a pesar más que la historia, geografía, etc. Hay naciones que han surgido por un número más reducido de causas y de carácter caprichoso, pero son las de menos. En la mayoría de los casos intervienen cascadas enormes de resultados.

Si Hitler hubiera ganado la guerra Austria seguiría siendo católica y gran parte de Alemania protestante, no creo que a largo plazo (siglos) hubiera tenido más peso lo primero que lo segundo.


----------



## fayser (6 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> entonces no tienes referente con el que comparar, más bien lo que tienes es la manía catastrofista de muchos españoles
> 
> gente como tú se puede rastrear muchos siglos atrás, así que algo falla en vuestra percepción



No te acabo de entender.

Concretando un poco: ¿está hoy el País Vasco mejor que hace 40 años? ¿en qué?


----------



## chitta (6 Dic 2022)

A ver que estáis hablando de la única gente de europa que habla una lengua prerromana, luego otra cosa no sé, pero mantenerse en el tiempo saben.


----------



## BikeroII (6 Dic 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> La envidia de que, si a lo único que aspiran es ha salir corriendo de ahí y jubilarse en el sur, comprar una casa en Cantabria o en Asturias, Cádiz, porque no te la compras en Rentería o en Hernani.



Si, a los vascos y navarros nos gusta colaborar con los países vecinos a salir de la pobreza invirtiendo en ellos. Con el dinero que nos queda después de esquilmarnos, claro.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> no es que te toque ninguna lotería, compartir Estado con tanto subnormal es de todo menos una lotería. Simplemente hay precondiciones para ser nación que se cumplen por distintas causas: humanas, geográficas, históricas, etc, y en otros casos no.
> 
> Irlanda es una isla, ya de entrada eso la va perfilando para ser una nación. No todas las islas son naciones, pero es un paso en la dirección correcta. El país vasco es una puta tierra minúscula de paso entre dos estados-nacion de los más antiguos de Europa como son Francia y España. Tu te puedes empecinar en ser nación que la voluntad de 2 millones no va a pesar más que la historia, geografía, etc. Hay naciones que han surgido por un número más reducido de causas y de carácter caprichoso, pero son las de menos. En la mayoría de los casos intervienen cascadas enormes de resultados.
> 
> Si Hitler hubiera ganado la guerra Austria seguiría siendo católica y gran parte de Alemania protestante, no creo que a largo plazo (siglos) hubiera tenido más peso lo primero que lo segundo.



No estoy hablando de las causas que llevan a un pueblo a convertirse en un estado independiente. Estaba preguntando qué es lo que hace que una bandera se considere un trapo inventado (todas lo son) o la expresión de un pueblo frente al resto (también lo son todas)


----------



## BikeroII (6 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Equiparar las "mentiras" del nacionalismo español con las de Sabino Arana es como comparar un cuadro de Velazquez con un garabato del Guggeheim porque ambos son trazos de pincel sobre un lienzo.
> 
> La tradición mezcla realidades y mentiras, pero siempre hay una verdad que se impone por encima de todo: que sea funcional al pueblo que la transmite porque es fiel a su modo de sentir y de vivir. Cortado ese cordón umbilical un pueblo no tiene futuro y es pasto de la colonización extranjera o la extinción. Las mentiras de Sabino Arana no cumplen ese papel, no hay espontaneidad, no hay estética. Solo zafias distorsiones al servicio de los intereses anglojudíos. Y como el que sirve al diablo siempre acaba muy mal el destino del pueblo vasco es desaparecer.



El nacionalismo Vasco está construido y fabricado con un fin, como el nacionalismo español. Pero vosotros sois todo invent nivel premium. Pizarro, Pelayo, la reconquista putas patrañas. Ademas,...allí donde habéis pasado habéis generado un odio y rechazo mayoritario.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> El nacionalismo Vasco está construido y fabricado con un fin, como el nacionalismo español. Pero vosotros sois todo invent nivel premium. Pizarro, Pelayo, la reconquista putas patrañas. Ademas,...allí donde habéis pasado habéis generado un odio y rechazo mayoritario.



que no todo se construye ni depende de la voluntad humana, asumelo. España se erige sobre un solar que es una península, con las implicaciones centrípetas que tiene, partiendo de una base humana relativamente homogénea pese a las microdiferencias que si se quisiera también se podrían buscar entre un alaves y un guipuzcoano para partirlos en dos naciones diferentes si existiera el país vasco independiente, con bastantes antecedentes de unión política antes de que existiera el nacionalismo moderno, con una misma religión y donde además los vascos han desempeñado un papel importante, no son una parte marginal como los irlandeses respecto a la corona británica. Por mucho que quieras deconstruir todos esos acontecimientos y hacer tabula rasa como si no existieran o no hubieran ocurrido para empezar a "construir" realidades al gusto del PNV, no puedes. Bueno tu mismo lo estás comprobando. Si el país vasco no se ha independizado de este gran cagarro que es España en 2022, o una de dos, o es imposible u os están tomando el pelo los partidos indepes. Elige lo que más te guste.


Pizarro es como Santa Claus, una invencion, claro que si. Ale, el colacao y a dormir.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Si, a los vascos y navarros nos gusta colaborar con los países vecinos a salir de la pobreza invirtiendo en ellos. Con el dinero que nos queda después de esquilmarnos, claro.



No te molestes.
No os necesitamos, con que no mateis más ya nos vale.


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Dic 2022)

CaboPalomeque dijo:


> Los vascos abandonaron sus verdaderas raíces, cambiaron a Dios por el dios nación, traicionando a sus antepasados. El resultado es su próxima desaparición como pueblo diferenciado. No es una cuestión de idioma, es una cuestión de respeto a la herencia espiritual de tus ancestros.
> 
> Y el resto de pueblos españoles va por el mismo camino.



Posiblemente fueron el resto los que primero abandonaron la tradición sometiéndose sin rechistar como borregos a los delirios de Fernando VII a la puta de su hija y al mando en plaza del agente británico y judío de Mendizábal...y los vascos fueron los últimos a los que finalmente consiguió manipular la judeomasoneria de Londres.


----------



## BikeroII (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No te molestes.
> No os necesitamos, con que no mateis más ya nos vale.



Tus padres son hermanos, verdad?

Si alguien tiene las manos manchadas de sangre sois los españoles. Allí donde vais sembrais la miseria, la desgracia y la degeneración.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Tus padres son hermanos, verdad?
> 
> Si alguien tiene las manos manchadas de sangre sois los españoles. Allí donde vais sembrais la miseria, la desgracia y la degeneración.



a ver, @BikeroII , tío, lasai joder. Tampoco hace falta ponerse así.


----------



## meusac (6 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



Si es que te piden el euskera hasta para preñarte, jejejejej


----------



## Akathistos (6 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



España llegó a América sin necesidad de vascos. Lo que sí nos supuso esa región fueron unas cuantas guerras civiles, un movimiento separatista anglófilo, el drenaje de industrias desde otras regiones de España, proteccionismo interesado, reglas económicas y fiscales especiales que pagamos los demás, ETA y ahora cambios de leyes nacionales a gusto de sus separatistas... porque las leyes electorales están hechas a su medida.

De Cataluña llegó una rebelión a mediados del XVII, más guerra civil, otro movimiento separatista esta vez francófilo, el drenaje de industrias desde otras regiones de España, proteccionismo interesado, reglas económicas y fiscales especiales que pagamos los demás, Terra Lliure y ahora cambios de leyes nacionales a gusto de sus separatistas... porque las leyes electorales están hechas a su medida.

De la influencia separatista vasca y catalana en la redacción de la Constitución Española ya ni hablamos... nacionalidades, castellano, anexión de Navarra... sí, se debe mucho...

Otra cosa son algunos personajes históricos relevantes, que no consiguen inclinar la balanza en su favor. Son dos regiones dirigidas por oligarquías mimadas y dañinas para el resto de la ciudadanía.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Dic 2022)

holgazan dijo:


> yevas tol dia con las putas banderas.
> PESAO BASQU-----ENSE



perdón por dar argumentos.


----------



## elmegaduque (7 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> El nacionalismo Vasco está construido y fabricado con un fin, como el nacionalismo español. Pero vosotros sois todo invent nivel premium. Pizarro, Pelayo, la reconquista putas patrañas. Ademas,...allí donde habéis pasado habéis generado un odio y rechazo mayoritario.



Pues como no te gustamos los españoles, a mamar polla mora, batasuno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Dic 2022)

Todas las europeas treintañeras llegarán a la menopausia en el 2030 sin haber tenido hijos.

El llamado feminismo ha sido y es un ataque de ingeniería social para castrar a las europeas . 


*
HERODES/ZAPATERO Atentados de los trenes de Atocha y millones de españoles abortados
Ya no matan niños recién nacidos. Los matan un poco antes de nacer que viene siendo lo mismo.*

- los millones de moros que hay en España, han venido a reemplazar a los millones de españoles asesinados en el vientre de sus madres alienadas.
La moral y lo que es bueno y malo es una cuestión que se dirime a través de las normas, las leyes, los permisos, los castigos. 

Lo hemos podido ver con el confinamiento ( un secuestro ilegal ) las mascarillas y las vacunas y todas la tropelías que hemos sufrido estos años, como se puede inducir a la población a comportamientos psicopáticos sin que los individuos se resistan, más bien al contrario aceptan las imposiciones porque el miedo y la obediencia van unidos. 

Es conocida la historia, que el Faraón ordenó a las parteras egipcias: Shifra y Púa, eliminar a los niños varones nacidos en el parto de las mujeres hebreas. La finalidad era evitar un crecimiento excesivo de la población judía, que estaba esclavizada en Egipto en previsión de futuras revoluciones. La desobediencia de las parteras egipcias al edicto faraónico permitió el nacimiento de Moisés, quien sería el líder del pueblo hebreo en el éxodo hacia la Tierra Prometida.

Más tarde en la historia, el rey Herodes, ordenó eliminar a todos los niños menores de 2 años, para evitar que pudiera crecer el “Rey de los Judíos”, quien supuestamente le podía arrebatar el trono . Es en ese momento donde surge el mito de la huida de la Virgen María y el nacimiento de Jesús en un establo pues de haberse quedado en su tierra lo habrían matado.

Este tipo de matanzas ha sido una constante en la historia de la humanidad puesto que los esclavos que ahora se llaman empleados, eran muy prolíficos. De hecho PROLETARIO viene de prole ( los que criaban hijos como siervos, para cultivar el campo y morir en las guerras ) 

Es evidente que Europa está sufriendo un proceso de aniquilación y que nos gobiernan traidores y sicarios de los enemigos .
¿ quiénes son los enemigos de Europa ? pues lo que siempre han sido desde principio de los tiempos.

La alianza de civilizaciones no es más que un truco para abrir las puertas de la muralla desde dentro. El mayor acto de traición que se podía cometer y que suponía la completa destrucción . 




_*Herodes se valió del apoyo de los romanos, y de un contexto de inestabilidad política, para alcanzar el poder. 

Desde el año 63 a.C., la República de Roma había hecho de la antigua Judea un reino vasallo y en el año 47 a. C. Herodes fue nombrado procurador de este reino por Julio César. 

En este cargo, el idumeo planeó la eliminación de la estirpe judía de los asmoneos (descendientes de los macabeos), que había reinado hasta ese momento en Judea.

En el año 40 a. C, consiguió de Marco Antonio –triunviro de Roma y poseedor de la parte oriental del Imperio romano – el título de rey de Judea y logró que fueran degollados Antígono II y su familia, los asmoneos, así como cuarenta y cinco partidarios del antiguo régimen. Eliminaba de esta forma a todos los posibles aspirantes a arrebatarle la corona. *_







los nietos de Bill Gates serán musulmanes y controlarán la fortuna de sus abuelos en menos de 30 años. EL PLAN KALERGI DELANTE DE NUESTROS OJOS


https://www.elmundo.es/loc/famosos/2021/10/17/616c0dffe4d4d8b14e8b4582.html Es el PLAN KALERGI delante de nuestros ojos . La mayor limpieza étnica de la historia de la humanidad . Incluso estoy convencido de que lo que han inyectado como si fuese vacuna es algún tipo de droga para que los...




www.burbuja.info










Bill Gates esteriliza mosquitos. Las plagas de palomas se solucionan esterilizando a las hembras . NO ESTÁN VACUNANDO ESTÁN ESTERILIZANDO A LA POBLACI


El plan de Bill Gates de exterminio de los occidentales , es el mismo que hace con los mosquitos . Bill Gates paga para crear y liberar a millones de mosquitos mutantes. Oxitec, una empresa británica financiada por Bill Gates que se dedica a la prevención de casos de enfermedades transmitidas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ashe (7 Dic 2022)

Lo mas cachondo de estos tipos que van de victimas son uno de los pilares de la degeneración española con la mierdocracia actual.. bueno en realidad fueron junto la buguesia catalana y sus palmeros los que mas hicieron para meter a los borbones a España a cambio de privilegios con el tratado de nueva planta que fue basicamente eso, darles todo a cambio de quitárselo al resto mientras se creen mejor que el resto, que en nepotismo y usura si son mejores que el resto

Y ya adelanto que los primeros que no quieren la independencia son esos ¿de quien sino van a vivir? solo las pensiones de los que aplaudian a los pistoleros de la ETA les cuesta al RESTO DE ESPAÑOLES 3 MIL MILLONES DE €

Mira que era dificil superar a la oveja negra llamada cataluña, bueno pues estos los han superado por goleada



LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



Comparar los vascos de antaño que en realidad no se definian como tal sino como castellanos con los vascos actuales.. en fin el chiste se hace solo.. y lo de cataluña que solo levantó la cabeza con la peste borbonica a base de hacer que el resto de regiones no levanten cabeza con las leyes proteccionista.. no es casualidad que lleven desde entonces la misma burguesia gobernando cataluña.. dos regiones que si no han caido es por eso y si algo bueno tiene los tiempos actuales es que cada vez mas gente les ha pillado la matricula a ambos que es ironico como esas regiones "oprimidas" que tienen la llave de TODOS LOS GOBIERNOS atacan a su principal comprador de productos.. y ojo que espero que sigan, a ver si así la gente empieza a depender menos de dichas regiones mientras luego cinicamente van llorando diciendo que madrid es un paraiso fiscal.. sobretodo los de los "derechos historicos"


Wein dijo:


> El déficit de las pensiones va a acabar con los independentismos.



los 3 mil millones de € que cuestan dichas pensiones LAS PAGA EL RESTO DE ESPAÑOLES


Bartleby dijo:


> Leyendo estos hilos, no sé a qué viene tanta crítica al independentismo vasco y catalan, si lo mejor para España es que su triunfo sea definitivo, darles la independencia y, entonces, marchará como un cohete, con Madrid como locomotora, las dos Castillas, Murcia, Extremadura y Andalucía



pero si a las primeras que realmente no les interesa la independencia son a vascos y catalanes ¿sino de quien van a vivir? el independentismo solo es una forma de vivir a costa de terceros, que en su origen en realidad era regionalismo, solo pasó a independentismo cuando cataluña perdió el tinglado de los negreros en Cuba y a Cuba con ello TODA ESPAÑA


Catalinius dijo:


> Si os independizáis os vais a tomar por culo, que sería lo vuestro.
> Pero habláis basco
> Me parece fabuloso que os quedéis solitos.....



En realidad hablan batua que es la degeneración de LAS LENGUAS VASCAS llamadas vascuence, que ni eso sabe la mitad de los vascos.. porque lo que llaman "euskera" hace mas de 2 mil años que desapareció..


BigJoe dijo:


> Os veo comentar esta noticia con gozo desde vuestras respectivas provincias, celebrándo el envejecimiento poblacional y pérdida de poder económico de Euskadi.
> 
> Lo decís siendo españoles, con un PIB de hace 15 años, que nos han superado ya República Checa y Lituania, y para 2050 España estará relegada a los puestos 25-30 de la economía mundial. Con una pirámide poblacional invertida y con una deuda cuyos intereses, junto a las pensiones, ya son la mitad del gasto de los Presupuestos.
> 
> ...



En este caso no es cainismo (por cierto ese pensamiento lo importó CATALUÑA DEL CHOVINISMO FRANCÉS) y digo que en este caso no es cainismo porque esa región es la que MÁS HA HECHO PARA POR LLEGAR A LA SITUACIÓN ACTUAL, no me compadezco de esa región, la verdadera tragedia es que la mierda de euskalmordor salpique al resto de españoles, esa es la tragedia real, y puede que solo superado por los vasco que han sido culpables de eso viendolos ir a otras regiones próximas como Cantabria..


LuismarpIe dijo:


> Sin embargo nadie cuestiona el movimiento nacionalista irlandés ni su bandera inventada en 1848. Por qué? porque les salió bien?



El movimiento nacionalista irlandés está basado en hechos reales como por ej no olvidando la gran hambruna creada por inglaterra.. lo de euskalmordor solo son mentiras para ocultar la ambición de poder trincar mas al resto de españoles meramente por temas economicos

Vamos que de todas las comparaciones posibles siempre usáis la peor de todas por parecerse a un huevo a una castaña.. o en una nuez en vuestro caso..


LuismarpIe dijo:


> insinúa que los irlandeses protestantes no son irlandeses???



los irlandeses protestantes son movimiento de ingleses muertos de hambre para hacer presión ahi.. es como por ej el caso de los okupas de gibraltar, compuesto de descendientes de ingleses y su ramera llamada portugueses..


LuismarpIe dijo:


> ah, vale.
> 
> El resto de banderas se hicieron para no ser reconocidos frente a otras banderas, se hicieron porque tenían una tarde libre.
> 
> Ahora está todo claro.



Una cosa es una bandera basada en fundamentos reales que esté basado en un hecho/acontecimiento etc que deje una señal de algo, otra cosa es la patraña de la ikurriña que es una copia descarada de la británica (y al mismo tiempo demuestra que esos tal vez tuvieron algo que ver) que encima cuando Sabino Arana hizo el trapo la hizo solo para VIZCAYA

Esa parte siempre os olvidáis eh.. bueno en realidad lo que no os gusta de la historia o la ocultáis o simplemente la manipuláis como por ej la batalla de velate porque os desmonta todo el mito, especialmente el echar mierda contra castellanos (osea al resto de españoles porque al fin y al cabo cuando usáis dicho término es en realidad contra el resto de españoles)


LuismarpIe dijo:


> Perdona, pero cuando los reyes católicos se proclamaron reyes de España, hubo una protesta formal ante el papa por parte del rey de Portugal y el de Navarra alegando que ellos también eran reyes de España.
> 
> España era Hispania, la península. Hasta que el nombre fue monopolizado por la corona castellana.



Portugal solo se quejó porque quisó sin aportar nada parte de españa al igual que navarra, y como pago luego a portugal la "independizaron" del "reino" (realmente nunca lo fue) con ayuda de la corona de borgoña, inglaterra y el VATICANO, para luego poder ser uno de los pilares de la esclavitud del mundo ya que España se negó a volverse en un país negrero, esclavitud que solo retornó con el descubrimiento de américa


LuismarpIe dijo:


> y qué?? Portugal fue España entendido como Hispania, hasta que el nombre lo monopolizaron otros.



Portugual fue una parte, y como no eran tan diferentes a los catalanes huntando a inglaterra, la corona de borgoña y al vaticano lograron su "independencia" para pasar a ser una ramera de inglaterra y un país clave para el tráfico de esclavos

Por no hablar que en realidad la población civil estuvo en contra de ello hasta que empezaron a enviar a muchos de esos a america para silenciar al personal, o dicho de otra forma, una buguesia tan miserable como la catalana se hizo con el cotarro hasta que todos esos migraron a brasil para tener su feudo (BOLSONARO sin ir mas lejos es descendiente de esos) dejando a portugal ahi como muertos de hambre que solo vive de ver que puede rapiñar a españa

Ellos decidieron su camino y que apechuguen con ello que si no han ido a peor es por la UE y por ver que rapiñan a España mientras ponen el culo a los ingleses


pepinox dijo:


> Españolistas acérrimos celebrando el hundimiento de provincias españolas.
> 
> España además de una farsa, es el circo de la comedia.



Lo que es una farsa es que las regiones que viven a costa del resto vayan en plan oprimidos y encima siendo los pilares de los males desde la peste borbonica siendo las que mas tienen que callar sean las que ahora no les gusta las consecuencias de LO QUE ESAS HAN SEMBRADO que si solo fuesen a nivel regional pues oye.. ellos se lo guisan ellos se lo comen, de ahi la tragedia real es que eso salpique AL RESTO
Era de familia carlista que es distinto, muchos del pnv también y la trayectoria que han llevado nada tiene que ver con ella.. por cierto el carlismo en realidad nació en cataluña, lo digo por el mito de navarra y tal


SolyCalma dijo:


> Hay que ser muy subnormal para querer que España se hunda, porque si, el pais vasco es España.



Tan subnormal como no querer que una región que ha contribuido a crear los males actuales no empiece a recibir LO SEMBRADO, algunos lo llaman karma


kronopio dijo:


> Si el análisis te lleva a VOX y a la partitocracia,apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Se ha hecho mucho daño pero ese odio,o lo que sea,tiene que supurar.No deja de ser una región española,tratándola como extranjera se les facilita el trabajo a los recogenueces.



y los primeros que hacen lo que has dicho en tus dos últimas lineas son los propios vascos, salvo cuando se trata de robar al resto que es de lo que vive, una economia que en su 100% se basa en robar al resto de españoles = muerte anunciada


----------



## Ortegal (7 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Si, a los vascos y navarros nos gusta colaborar con los países vecinos a salir de la pobreza invirtiendo en ellos. Con el dinero que nos queda después de esquilmarnos, claro.



Sí jejeje, que fino él tío la verdad es que no aguantas en esa tierra y cuando hay vacaciones o puente pues ha españita sabes dónde sé vive bien, quién se va ha quedar en Pamplona en verano.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (7 Dic 2022)

Estaba viendo los datos de nacimientos del Ine este 2022 y es catastrofico en el Pais Vasco . La natalidad se hunde comparado incluso con comunidades como Asturias


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Tus padres son hermanos, verdad?
> 
> Si alguien tiene las manos manchadas de sangre sois los españoles. Allí donde vais sembrais la miseria, la desgracia y la degeneración.



Aquí casi todo el mundo se muere o por biego o por enfermedad.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (7 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En el caso de Lisboa, el poder adquisitivo está al ras de Navarra. No llega a Madríd, pero es mayor que gran parte de España.
> Otra cosa es que te vayas al Portugal vaciado que recorre la frontera de norte a sur.



Según Expansión, en 2020 el PIB per capita de Navarra era de 29.314 euros.

En este enlace Lisboa GDP per capita, 2000-2021 - knoema.com se dice que el PIB per capita de Lisboa en 2020 era de 24.900 euros.

Si los datos son correctos, saco la conclusión que la zona más rica de Portugal tiene un PIB per capita muy parecido a la media del índice en España.

Quería referirme con todo esto a que los políticos muchas veces nos embarcan en sus basuras y nosotros nos dejamos engañar o no les hacemos frente y pagamos las consecuencias. Es el caso de Cataluña y el País Vasco: pueden acabar siendo las Grecias del golfo de León y de Vizcaya, respectivamente.


----------



## TercioVascongado (7 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> A ver si te crees que el nacionalismo español no lo ganéis construido sobre mentiras e historias inventadas...
> 
> Puto asco rojigualdo...dais pampurrias.



Aprende a distinguir entre nacionalismo y patriotismo. Miles de vascos ilustres han contribuído a forjar con su patriotismo español la Historia de España. Tuvo que aparecer el tarado de Sabino influido por el romanticismo y el racismo alemanes a inventar el nacionalismo vasco, antepuesto por definición a España y secesionista y segregador, para reescribir la historia de Vascongadas y crear una pseudohistoria mitológica de un supuesto pueblo vasco que nunca ha existido como tal.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (7 Dic 2022)

Es lo que querían. 

Españoles malos. Indepes, negritos y moritos wenos.

A joderse.


----------



## Republicano (7 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Todo es cuestión de esperar 600 años, entonces.
> 
> La bandera de Irlanda es de mediados del siglo XIX. Es menos lícita que la danesa? (la danesa se cree que es la bandera más antigua del mundo). O todo depende de si en la lotería de la historia consigues el carnet de estado libre soberano o no?



No es esperar 600 años.


BikeroII dijo:


> Tus padres son hermanos, verdad?
> 
> Si alguien tiene las manos manchadas de sangre sois los españoles. Allí donde vais sembrais la miseria, la desgracia y la degeneración.



¿A que sabe la leyenda negra? Porque te la has tragado sin rechistar. Lo de Holanda fue una guerra civil religiosa que pilló a España sin comerlo ni beberlo y que terminó con los países bajos divididos por dos. En América se pilló a civilizaciones neolíticas y los españoles se pusieron del lado de los oprimidos, de los que los poderosos practicaban sacrificios y canibalismo. Cuando la independizaron, América era lo mas rico del mundo y fue cuando no era España cuando concurrieron en el estercolero que es ahora. Filipinas era el mejor sitio de asia y fueron los americanos los que dejaron aquello como está, no sin antes prácticar un genocidio.

Los que si más agradecen la presencia española son los guineanos, porque aún pueden recordarla y no han podido opinar tras manipulación.


----------



## egolatra (7 Dic 2022)

Suma que la endogamia pegó fuerte en esa región.


----------



## LionelHutz (7 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> A ver chorras, el submarino lo invento Isaac Peral que va a resultar que era cartagenero



*Narciso Monturiol*
Ictíneo II - 1864








Ictíneo II - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Submarino de Isaac Peral - 1888.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> *Narciso Monturiol*
> Ictíneo II - 1864
> 
> 
> ...



El Ictineo no era un modelo funcional. Es como llamar avion a los dibujos de Da Vinci.


----------



## LionelHutz (7 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> El Ictineo no era un modelo funcional. Es como llamar avion a los dibujos de Da Vinci.



El ictineo I realizo 69 inmersiones pero el II era de mentira, ok.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> El ictineo I realizo 69 inmersiones pero el II era de mentira, ok.



velocidad y autonomia comparado con el modelo de Peral?


----------



## LionelHutz (7 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> velocidad y autonomia comparado con el modelo de Peral?



Ah, ahora resulta que el de peral era mejor. Como cambia la historia.

¿Velodicdad del modelo de peral comparado con los actuales?

Que no, que el de peral no fue el primero.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Ah, ahora resulta que el de peral era mejor. Como cambia la historia.
> 
> ¿Velodicdad del modelo de peral comparado con los actuales?
> 
> Que no, que el de peral no fue el primero.



Los actuales son un siglo y medio despues que el submarino de Isaac Peral. El ictineo y el modelo de Peral son practicamente contemporaneos pero la funcionalidad, como el periscopio, velocidad, profundidad de inmersion y autonomia son brutalmente mayores . Es como si en 10 años se pasara del primer avion de armazon de madera de los hermanos wright a un avion de motor de reaccion. El inventor del avion hubiera sido el del motor de reaccion y no los hermanos wright. Pues aqui igual.


----------



## LionelHutz (7 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los actuales son un siglo y medio despues que el submarino de Isaac Peral. El ictineo y el modelo de Peral son practicamente contemporaneos pero la funcionalidad, como el periscopio, velocidad, profundidad de inmersion y autonomia son brutalmente mayores . Es como si en 10 años se pasara del primer avion de armazon de madera de los hermanos wright a un avion de motor de reaccion. El inventor del avion hubiera sido el del motor de reaccion y no los hermanos wright. Pues aqui igual.



No, no hubiera sido el de reacción. Seguiria siendo el de los hermanos wright.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> No, no hubiera sido el de reacción. Seguiria siendo el de los hermanos wright.



Te pongo otra analogia. El Ictineo de Monturiol es al submmarino lo que el Autogiro al helicoptero. Aunque fue un precursor, no se considera el autogiro español como el primer helicoptero sino un diseño italiano.


----------



## LionelHutz (7 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Te pongo otra analogia. El Ictineo de Monturiol es al submmarino lo que el Autogiro al helicoptero.



Mala analogía.

Decir que un autogiro es un helicoptero, es como decir que esto es un submarino:


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Mala analogía.
> 
> Decir que un autogiro es un helicoptero, es como decir que esto es un submarino:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283910



No lo es entre otras cosas porque no tiene periscopio. El Ictineo tampoco.


----------



## LionelHutz (7 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> No lo es entre otras cosas porque no tiene periscopio. El Ictineo tampoco.



No lo es, porque no lo es. Eso es un puto barco con ventanas bajo el agua. No un vehiculo submarino.


El periscopio no es obligatorio para ser submarino. Que sea util no significa que sea imprescindible.


----------



## BikeroII (7 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Aprende a distinguir entre nacionalismo y patriotismo. Miles de vascos ilustres han contribuído a forjar con su patriotismo español la Historia de España. Tuvo que aparecer el tarado de Sabino influido por el romanticismo y el racismo alemanes a inventar el nacionalismo vasco, antepuesto por definición a España y secesionista y segregador, para reescribir la historia de Vascongadas y crear una pseudohistoria mitológica de un supuesto pueblo vasco que nunca ha existido como tal.



Esa es la manera de rechazar al prójimo, estigmatizarlo sin dejar de mirarse el ombligo.

Nacionalismos TODOS incluidos el español basado en invenciones e historietas con 0 rigor histórico. Un truco creído como dogmas de fe. Un truño.

Cuanto más dañino contra el ser humano, peor huele. Olfatee el español si es de su agrado, pero los millones de muertos en la península ibérica y sobre todo en suramerica son imposibles de esconder.

España tiene las manos manchadas de sangre, como el nacionalismo Vasco, pero multiplicado por un millón.


----------



## Boba Fet II (7 Dic 2022)

Ya ni reunirse en el txoko con los amigotes lejos de la charo-nekane de turno les dejan.










Emakunde abre expediente al txoko más antiguo de Bilbao por discriminar a las mujeres


El Instituto Vasco de la Mujer prepara una resolución tras la denuncia de un socio que pide modificar los estatutos




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Jebediah (7 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



¿Ves los marroquíes celebrando? Pon tus barbas a remojar.


----------



## TercioVascongado (7 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Esa es la manera de rechazar al prójimo, estigmatizarlo sin dejar de mirarse el ombligo.



La esencia del mensaje que has citado es que no hay prójimo hasta que el personaje de Arana decide inventarlo. España no ha sido nacionalista nunca. La monarquía católica hispánica y el Imperio Español se han caracterizado históricamente precisamente por ser integradoras y generadoras.


----------



## Lábaro (7 Dic 2022)

En cuanto sale un hilo que hable de Cataluña y Pais Vasco (Aunque trate de lavadoras),ya aparecen raudos separadores y separatistas a soltar m... sobre España o sus regiones.

Ambos grupos creen ser "patriotas" y estar enfrentados,pero en realidad no son mas que tontos utiles del globalismo colaborando en su labor de separar y debilitar naciones soberanas...

Afortunadamente,en la realidad cotidiana no son mas que minorias marginales proximas a VOX y Bildu y sin peso politico real alguno para gobernar,porque de lo contrario ya andariamos por la Quinta Guerra Civil,asi que aceptemos el "Mal menor" de ver a todos estos gañanes dandose cachiporrazos en el foro y no en la vida real...


----------



## ahondador (7 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> No, no hubiera sido el de reacción. Seguiria siendo el de los hermanos wright.




Pues siguiendo tu teoría el inventor del submarino habria sido Drebbel y por supuesto nunca Monturiol









¿Quién inventó el submarino? - Historia - Muy Tecnológicos


% %




muytecnologicos.com


----------



## Castellano (7 Dic 2022)

A mi dame el País Vasco, con todos sus viejos, o cualquier región al norte de la sierra del Guadarrama y quitame Madrid, un estercolero saturado de gentuza y lleno de inmis, con asesinatos y machetazos a diario.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> No te lo tomes como algo personal, si yo no soy nacionalista.
> 
> Pero entonces lo que estás diciendo es que todo depende de si te toca en la lotería de la historia ser un estado soberano o no?
> 
> ...



Tu problema, y otros como tú, es que buscáis similitudes puntuales con naciones reales.

Irlanda con, Escocia sin estado... ambas son naciones.

Vascongadas, con o sin... ni son ni han sido nación.

Lo más cercano que pudo haber a un euscoestado, fueron los pocos años en que el reino de Pamplona agrupó territorios hasta el Pisuerga en uno de los muchos avatares juegodetronistas que hubo entonces.

A ese fino clavo se agarra una de las corrientes separatistas, sabedores de que de buscarse delirios ese es el único que pudo medio acercarse territorialmente a sus sueños. Ahí andan los pobres lidiando con esa fricada como si fuera algo serio, como si no fuera suficiente el hecho real de que su vascuence no fue más que una de las lenguas de los pueblos que abarcaba, por supuesto desechada por la "administración", desde la más local hasta el mismo monarca.

Así que, si quieres bandera real, píllate la original, las cadenas de Navarra. En eso tienen razón esa corriente de aberchándales y hasta el mismo Perurena... Lo que no se entiende es cómo no la asumís los del Basquedo de Arana, viva Eus Cádi manque pierda o como se diga.

Además de histórica es chula, coño, no como esa imitación de la Union Jack que hace llorar a Blas de Lezo en su tamba, joderr qué disgustos le dáis con todo lo que hizo por todos. Da pena solo de pensar cómo le mean encima sus paisanos hoy día, parece una venganza en plan maldcalorra


----------



## Perro marroquí (7 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> A mi dame el País Vasco, con todos sus viejos, o cualquier región al norte de la sierra del Guadarrama y quitame Madrid, un estercolero saturado de gentuza y lleno de inmis, con asesinatos y machetazos a diario.



Yo no se hace cuanto no vas al País Asco , pero tienen mucho más lumpen y moros que Madrid


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Dic 2022)

No se de dónde deduces tal afirmación

Solo te dugo que no hay solución de continuidad con el resto de España. No somos separables en ningún aspecto. ¿No lo comprendéis, igual que los separatistas? 



fayser dijo:


> No te acabo de entender.
> 
> Concretando un poco: ¿está hoy el País Vasco mejor que hace 40 años? ¿en qué?


----------



## Castellano (7 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Yo no se hace cuanto no vas al País Asco , pero tienen mucho más lumpen y moros que Madrid



Pues hace una semana estuve en Bilbao.
Muchos negros si. Pero ni punto de comparación con panchitolandia anteriormente conocida como Madrid.


----------



## LionelHutz (7 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Pues siguiendo tu teoría el inventor del submarino habria sido Drebbel y por supuesto nunca Monturiol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El sumergible de drebbel es al submarino lo que la eliopila al motor de vapor.

Pero desde luego, bastante mas acertado que la comparación del autogiro y el helicoptero que has hecho.


----------



## ahondador (7 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> El sumergible de drebbel es al submarino lo que la eliopila al motor de vapor.
> 
> Pero desde luego, bastante mas acertado que la comparación del autogiro y el helicoptero que has hecho.




Una pregunta ¿ Donde he comparado yo el autogiro y el helicóptero ?

Es más que evidente que en los tiempos de Motiurol y Peral se produjo una fuerte investigación sobre el tema de la construcción de un barco sumergible.

Pero sólo fue Peral quien lo hizo posible, por mucho que a vd. le duela en el orgullo patrio y asi se lo enseñaran en la EGB falseada


----------



## LionelHutz (7 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿ Donde he comparado yo el autogiro y el helicóptero ?
> 
> Es más que evidente que en los tiempos de Motiurol y Peral se produjo una fuerte investigación sobre el tema de la construcción de un barco sumergible.
> 
> Pero sólo fue Peral quien lo hizo posible, por mucho que a vd. le duela en el orgullo patrio y asi se lo enseñaran en la EGB falseada



Ha sido @Papo de luz .

Pero Monturiol ya habia creado un submarino funcional. Por mucho que a vd. le duela en el orgullo patrio y asi se lo enseñaran en la EGB falseada


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Dic 2022)

El día quiebre su puta seguridad social me tomaré como un gran insulto que digan cualquier cosa sobre que se lo arreglemos el resto


----------



## ahondador (7 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Ha sido @Papo de luz .
> 
> Pero Monturiol ya habia creado un submarino funcional. Por mucho que a vd. le duela en el orgullo patrio y asi se lo enseñaran en la EGB falseada




Veo que le gusta copiar. Seguramente es costumbre en la tierra y Monturiol como hijo de alli no hizo sino servirse de las investigaciones de otros


----------



## BikeroII (7 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> La esencia del mensaje que has citado es que no hay prójimo hasta que el personaje de Arana decide inventarlo. España no ha sido nacionalista nunca. La monarquía católica hispánica y el Imperio Español se han caracterizado históricamente precisamente por ser integradoras y generadoras.



Sabina fue un supremacista como el nacionalismo español. La diferencia es que se murió hace un siglo y para el nacionalismo Vasco es algo folclórico mientra que para el nacionalismo español el racismo, la xenofobia, la supremacía está más vivos que nunca. Moros, marronidos, panchitos etarras, es..parte del vocabulario del buen patriota del español.

Respecto a lo de integradoras. Me remito al título del post. Los españordos rezuman odio y envidia de los territorios históricos cuando nos va bien y repunta el tema identitario. Integradores por los cojones.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Dic 2022)

España tiene demasiada paciencia con los renegados autosaboteadores. A veces excesivamente integradora. Lo peor es que ni cuenta os dáis, teniendo tan fácil el destino cultural de las partes navarras y catalanas de España que cayeron en manos francesas... 

Ni aún así lo véis, el síndrome del niñato malcriao cuando se le disciplina. 



BikeroII dijo:


> Sabina fue un supremacista como el nacionalismo español. La diferencia es que se murió hace un siglo y para el nacionalismo Vasco es algo folclórico mientra que para el nacionalismo español el racismo, la xenofobia, la supremacía está más vivos que nunca. Moros, marronidos, panchitos etarras, es..parte del vocabulario del buen patriota del español.
> 
> Respecto a lo de integradoras. Me remito al título del post. Los españordos rezuman odio y envidia de los territorios históricos cuando nos va bien y repunta el tema identitario. Integradores por los cojones.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Dic 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Según Expansión, en 2020 el PIB per capita de Navarra era de 29.314 euros.
> 
> En este enlace Lisboa GDP per capita, 2000-2021 - knoema.com se dice que el PIB per capita de Lisboa en 2020 era de 24.900 euros.
> 
> ...



No, no era PIB, creo que era poder adquisitivo, pero hace tiempo que lo vi.


----------



## BikeroII (7 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> España tiene demasiada paciencia con los renegados autosaboteadores. A veces excesivamente integradora. Lo peor es que ni cuenta os dáis, teniendo tan fácil el destino cultural de las partes navarras y catalanas de España que cayeron en manos francesas...
> 
> Ni aún así lo véis, el síndrome del niñato malcriao cuando se le disciplina.



Perder los lazos franceses en manos de la monarquía española y sus lacayos fue la mayor desgracia que le pudo pasar a Navarra. Cambiamos ilustración, laicismo y libertad por derroción paletismo y ultracatolicismo español...y así seguimos


----------



## fayser (7 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No se de dónde deduces tal afirmación
> 
> Solo te dugo que no hay solución de continuidad con el resto de España. No somos separables en ningún aspecto. ¿No lo comprendéis, igual que los separatistas?



Al que no te entiendo es a ti, que no sé de qué me estás hablando...

¿Dices que el País Vasco es España? Sí, claro que lo es.

Pero a lo que me refiero es a que los independentistas han ido pudriendo el País Vasco, igual que han hecho con Cataluña. Y también está podrida Andalucía gracias a 40 años de socialismo y sus curiosas costumbres. Todo es España, pero hay zonas que se han convertido en estercoleros.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Dic 2022)

Jajaja, librísimos... Anulados culturalmente es lo que están. 



BikeroII dijo:


> Perder los lazos franceses en manos de la monarquía española y sus lacayos fue la mayor desgracia que le pudo pasar a Navarra. Cambiamos ilustración, laicismo y libertad por derroción paletismo y ultracatolicismo español...y así seguimos


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Dic 2022)

Te digo que solo un tonto desea el mal de su propio país



fayser dijo:


> Al que no te entiendo es a ti, que no sé de qué me estás hablando...
> 
> ¿Dices que el País Vasco es España? Sí, claro que lo es.
> 
> Pero a lo que me refiero es a que los independentistas han ido pudriendo el País Vasco, igual que han hecho con Cataluña. Y también está podrida Andalucía gracias a 40 años de socialismo y sus curiosas costumbres. Todo es España, pero hay zonas que se han convertido en estercoleros.


----------



## Ortegal (7 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> El día quiebre su puta seguridad social me tomaré como un gran insulto que digan cualquier cosa sobre que se lo arreglemos el resto



Su seguridad social no puede quebrar porque sé la pagamos el resto de España, no hay dinero en el país Vasco para pagar las pensiones de sus mayores y recurren al estado.


----------



## spitfire (7 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



Pero qué barbaridades dices!!!
Veo que desconoces Euskadi


----------



## aron01 (7 Dic 2022)

Qué disfruten de lo votado, Patxi ahí va la ostia.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España tiene las manos manchadas de sangre, como el nacionalismo Vasco, pero multiplicado por un millón.



El imperialismo español no se reconoce como tal, es más, dicen que si nos han impuesto su lengua ha sido por hacernos un favor, que sin eso seríamos unos analfabetos, etcétera.
Además, ¿alguien recuerda que alguno de los supremacistas españoles con las manos manchadas de sangre haya sido juzgado? ¿Los del GAL? ¿Los que indultó Aznar sin que se armase ningún escándalo a pesar de que tenían las manos llenas de sangre y crímenes? Esos sí que son indultos aceptables y no los de los políticos catalanes...


----------



## trichetin (17 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Antes que la independencia de España se convierte en el Califato Vasco.
> 
> No hay más que Argelinos



Euskal-Morería.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Antes, veremos el Emirato de Magerit :

Scouts musulmanes de Madrid


----------



## BikeroII (17 Dic 2022)

España se mantiene gracias a la CAV . Esa es la puta verdad.

En Ejpaña hay tres tipos de CCAA. Las que parasitan a otras CCAA y a Europa. Andalucia, Extremadura, La Rioja por ejemplo, las que se mantienen por ellas mismas y las que tienen la capacidad, la fuerza del trabajo y el sacrificio Cataluña, CAV. Galicia y Navarra.

Italia tiene el mismo problema. Los anglos os llaman los PIGS y en este caso tienen razon.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



Precisamente cuando vascos y catalanes eran españoles de corazón. Ahora solo se dedican a hurdir planes de autodestrucción.


----------



## BikeroII (17 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Precisamente cuando vascos y catalanes eran españoles de corazón. Ahora solo se dedican a hurdir planes de autodestrucción.



Pudimos ser un territorio cohesionado si durante el SXX no se hubieran limitado a exterminar las entidades territoriales y potenciar nuestras diferencias como riqueza territorial.

Los castellanos han pasado como una apisonadora alli donde fueron.

Lo razonable es que la Península Iberica sea un mismo territorio unido por una misma unidad territorial bajo una federación. Con leyes e instituciones comunes. Ahora hay dos paises y 17 reinos de Taifas.


----------



## omin0na (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



Eses vascos se sentían españoles y no insultaban a España


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Pudimos ser un territorio cohesionado si durante el SXX no se hubieran limitado a exterminar las entidades territoriales y potenciar nuestras diferencias como riqueza territorial.
> 
> Los castellanos han pasado como una apisonadora alli donde fueron.
> 
> Lo razonable es que la Península Iberica sea un mismo territorio unido por una misma unidad territorial bajo una federación. Con leyes e instituciones comunes. Ahora hay dos paises y 17 reinos de Taifas.



Otra víctima de la propaganda


----------



## Scire (17 Dic 2022)

Una sociedad enferma desde hace medio siglo. 

Se dedicaban a matar maketos y vascos de pura cepa por no se sabe bien qué, pero se han dejado invadir por miles de moros.
Hasta había maketos matando vascos en aras de la cultura vasca.

Una sociedad gris, de cobardes. Lo único decente que queda vasco está en Madrid y en algunas estatuas.


----------



## fluffy (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



Es que hubo un tiempo en que los vascos eran los más españoles. Hoy, en el mejor de casos, se la solpla España.


----------



## EL NEGRO (17 Dic 2022)

que pena mas grande , vamos a perder miles de feas repugnantes que odian a todo el mundo menos a ellas mismas y el estado ... 

por no hablar de una piara gigante de manginazos comunistas de mierda , cobardes antiespañoles paniaguados FEOS hijos de pvta .

la verdad es que es quizas el unico sitio de España que de hecho ha mejorado desde que los han reemplazado con negros y moros .


----------



## fluffy (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España se mantiene gracias a la CAV . Esa es la puta verdad.
> 
> En Ejpaña hay tres tipos de CCAA. Las que parasitan a otras CCAA y a Europa. Andalucia, Extremadura, La Rioja por ejemplo, las que se mantienen por ellas mismas y las que tienen la capacidad, la fuerza del trabajo y el sacrificio Cataluña, CAV. Galicia y Navarra.
> 
> Italia tiene el mismo problema. Los anglos os llaman los PIGS y en este caso tienen razon.



Y las de ese último grupo, parasita, se mantienen por ellas mismas o...?

Porque parece que has querido decir que esas últimas aportan, y te has tenido que callar.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Por culpa de los Vascos en España muchas veces ha gobernado la izquierda . Si España logra dominar los independentismos Vasco y Catalan vamos a ir como un cohete . La remora de tener esos enemigos internos nos ha hecho mucho daño



Por culpa de la derecha vasca y catalana, es más por culpa de la derecha CATÓLICA vasca y catalaná ha gobernado la izquierda.

Todo un sinsentido.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

qué heroes, ahí sosteniendo España... 



BikeroII dijo:


> España se mantiene gracias a la CAV . Esa es la puta verdad.
> 
> En Ejpaña hay tres tipos de CCAA. Las que parasitan a otras CCAA y a Europa. Andalucia, Extremadura, La Rioja por ejemplo, las que se mantienen por ellas mismas y las que tienen la capacidad, la fuerza del trabajo y el sacrificio Cataluña, CAV. Galicia y Navarra.
> 
> Italia tiene el mismo problema. Los anglos os llaman los PIGS y en este caso tienen razon.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Eses vascos se sentían españoles y no insultaban a España



Aún hoy, los pocos que siguen fieles a España suelen ser gente honorable. Los ratificados son los otros, demasiados, pero de momento es lo que hay. De todo se sale, paciencia.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Dic 2022)

Después de darle muchas vueltas, creo que España sin Cataluña ni el País Vasco dentro sería un país mucho mejor y mucho más próspero. Sería un país mucho más cohesionado y que no gastaría millonadas en contentar a los forajidos que gobiernan esas regiones. Lo siento por los catalanes y los vascos de bien, pero son ellos los primeros que deberían haberle parado los pies a los locos que tienen en sus regiones. Es vergonzoso y humillante ver como Pedro Sánchez o en su día Aznar o en tiempo Franco, dejaron tiradas a las regiones leales, para gastar en los que eran desleales y traidores. Así nos va. Por eso, si se marchan de España (con referéndum o sin él) no moveré un dedo para impedirlo. Cuando los afectos se han roto, no queda más que cada uno siga su camino, con todas las consecuencias: que cada uno se pague sus pensiones, se pague sus servicios y dejen de mandar gentuza al parlamento español para joder la vida a los españoles. Lo que les pase después de su independencia "formal" (porque en las nuevas republiquetas mandarán los fondos de inversión) no es asunto nuestro. Los españoles DE ORIGEN que no quieran vivir en estos "nuevos estados" deberían ser acogidos en España, que hay muchos territorios que repoblar. No acogemos a millones de inmigrantes que no tienen nada que ver con nosotros, pues con más derecho a nuestros compatriotas.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Estos no pararán nunca, a estos hay que pararles, les pones una frontera de por medio, y seguirán tocando los cojones, por activa y por pasiva, para anexionarse Navarra; además, estos Nacionialistas son muy listos, no quieren separarse de España del todo, la quieren tener como Colonia Económica, no van a renunciar al Árbol de las Nueces... la Ley del Embudo.



Gran verdad.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Por cierto, antes he puesto la comparativa Vizcaya Sevilla, Málaga Guipúzcoa, en la que vemos cómo esas dos provincias andaluzas en 20 años superan ampliamente a las dos vascas. Me pueden decir, ejjjjj que malaga y Sevilla aumentan más de población que las provincias vascongadas. Entonces, la pregunta es ¿Por qué aumenta la población en una región chunga como Andalucía y no en una top como el país vasco? Y hablamos de los años mejores del país Vasco. Cuando ya se podía vivir allí y las empresas desarrollarse. Esto muestra que el país Vasco vive del pasado, de la inercia, de haber tenido en el año 70 una renta pero capita tres o cuatro veces superior a la que tenían al sur de Madrid. Y de ello tienen unas pensiones y unos pisos ultravalorados. Pero empuje económico más allá de la herencia, cada vez menos. Si no es como Asturias es porque se pueden permitir el lujo de importar moros, lo cual es encima peor.
> 
> Si en España no hay futuro, lo del país Vasco es terrorífico.



Cien por cien de acuerdo.


----------



## fluffy (17 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Después de darle muchas vueltas, creo que España sin Cataluña ni el País Vasco dentro sería un país mucho mejor y mucho más próspero. Sería un país mucho más cohesionado y que no gastaría millonadas en contentar a los forajidos que gobiernan esas regiones. Lo siento por los catalanes y los vascos de bien, pero son ellos los primeros que deberían haberle parado los pies a los locos que tienen en sus regiones. Es vergonzoso y humillante ver como Pedro Sánchez o en su día Aznar o en tiempo Franco, dejaron tiradas a las regiones leales, para gastar en los que eran desleales y traidores. Así nos va. Por eso, si se marchan de España (con referéndum o sin él) no moveré un dedo para impedirlo. Cuando los afectos se han roto, no queda más que cada uno siga su camino, con todas las consecuencias: que cada uno se pague sus pensiones, se pague sus servicios y dejen de mandar gentuza al parlamento español para joder la vida a los españoles. Lo que les pase después de su independencia "formal" (porque en las nuevas republiquetas mandarán los fondos de inversión) no es asunto nuestro. Los españoles DE ORIGEN que no quieran vivir en estos "nuevos estados" deberían ser acogidos en España, que hay muchos territorios que repoblar. No acogemos a millones de inmigrantes que no tienen nada que ver con nosotros, pues con más derecho a nuestros compatriotas.



Que España (o lo que quedara de ella) iba a ser un país mejor es más que seguro. Se acabarían las tensiones internas, el eterno día de la marmota con el temita y podríamos reunificar y optimizar recursos. Educación, sanidad, justicia... Se acabarían las desigualdades. 

Pero por otro lado tendríamos al lado a un país soberano que tardaría poco en ser colonia de algún otro país (Francia, Inglaterra, Rusia) y en definitiva, un vecino incómodo y con más capacidad de hacer daño.


----------



## patroclus (17 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Sin embargo nadie cuestiona el movimiento nacionalista irlandés ni su bandera inventada en 1848. Por qué? porque les salió bien?



Las guerras por la independencia de Irlanda se desarrollaron durante siglos, intermitentemente, costando la vida de decenas de miles de personas. ¿Cuantos siglos y cuantos muertos lleva Vascongadas en guerra contra España?


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Después de darle muchas vueltas, creo que España sin Cataluña ni el País Vasco dentro sería un país mucho mejor y mucho más próspero. Sería un país mucho más cohesionado y que no gastaría millonadas en contentar a los forajidos que gobiernan esas regiones. Lo siento por los catalanes y los vascos de bien, pero son ellos los primeros que deberían haberle parado los pies a los locos que tienen en sus regiones. Es vergonzoso y humillante ver como Pedro Sánchez o en su día Aznar o en tiempo Franco, dejaron tiradas a las regiones leales, para gastar en los que eran desleales y traidores. Así nos va. Por eso, si se marchan de España (con referéndum o sin él) no moveré un dedo para impedirlo. Cuando los afectos se han roto, no queda más que cada uno siga su camino, con todas las consecuencias: que cada uno se pague sus pensiones, se pague sus servicios y dejen de mandar gentuza al parlamento español para joder la vida a los españoles. Lo que les pase después de su independencia "formal" (porque en las nuevas republiquetas mandarán los fondos de inversión) no es asunto nuestro. Los españoles DE ORIGEN que no quieran vivir en estos "nuevos estados" deberían ser acogidos en España, que hay muchos territorios que repoblar. No acogemos a millones de inmigrantes que no tienen nada que ver con nosotros, pues con más derecho a nuestros compatriotas.



esas son las pamplinas que se creen las mentes infantiles, piensan que cortando nosequé problema por algún lado... este queda erradiado

mentalidad divisiva débil

no, peor aún, CIPAYISMO PURO Y DURO


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Que España (o lo que quedara de ella) iba a ser un país mejor es más que seguro. Se acabarían las tensiones internas, el eterno día de la marmota con el temita y podríamos reunificar y optimizar recursos. Educación, sanidad, justicia... Se acabarían las desigualdades.
> 
> Pero por otro lado tendríamos al lado a un país soberano que tardaría poco en ser colonia de algún otro país (Francia, Inglaterra, Rusia) y en definitiva, un vecino incómodo y con más capacidad de hacer daño.



Es muy probable que ocurriera eso. Pero cerrando fronteras (y blindándolas) y teniendo unas relaciones mínimas con ese nuevo país vecino, se amortiguarían mucho los problemas. Nada de buen rollito, tampoco malo, indiferencia (estilo España y Portugal durante siglos). Dos o tres pasos fronterizos abiertos de 8 a 20 h. y fin de la historia, en plan Alemania del Este. Cierre del espacio aéreo a aviones con destino y origen en esos nuevos estados, que den la vuelta por el mar en aguas internacionales. Nada de dobles nacionalidades ni reagrupaciones familiares. Caña a tope en aquellos sitios con nacionalismo incipiente y penas de cárcel de 30 años para el que meta la pata por sedición o propaganda sediciosa. Habría que potenciar la conexión terrestre por el Pirineo central (Si Aragón cae del lado español y potenciar el desarrollo de todo ese entorno) y convertir a Santander y a Gijón en dos superpuertos de conexión con Europa al igual que otros en el sur (Algeciras, Cádiz o Huelva para el Atlántico o Valencia, Cartagena y Almería en el Mediterráneo, según Valencia caiga del lado leal o se vaya con los indepes). Con una Cataluña y País Vasco independientes, muchas ciudades saldrían ganando: Valencia sería la segunda ciudad de España (siempre que sea leal), Zaragoza, todo el norte y todo el sur. Además habría más dinero y estrategia política para ocuparse de la España vaciada. Marruecos sería gravemente perjudicado en su comercio europeo terrestre por una España fragmentada, con fronteras interiores incómodas para llegar a Francia. Es cierto que las pasaríamos bastante putas, pero con el tiempo iría mejorando la cosa y nos quitaríamos de encima a esas alimañas, que llevan 150 años destrozando el país y que no hacen sino aumentar su poder. Pero no me cansaré de repetirlo: lo siento por los catalanes y los vascos de bien.

Puede que Cataluña y el País Vasco se hagan independientes de "iure" en el futuro, pero seguro que las cosas se hacen de puta pena en España, con la gentuza que nos gobierna, me espero lo peor.


----------



## BikeroII (17 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Después de darle muchas vueltas, creo que España sin Cataluña ni el País Vasco dentro sería un país mucho mejor y mucho más próspero.... Es vergonzoso y humillante ver como Pedro Sánchez o en su día Aznar o en tiempo Franco...,



España sin los territorios históricos es inviable. Os matarias como perros por los fondos estructurales europeos. 

Europa (como nosotros) estamos hasta los cojones de mantener tanto español vago.
Pero nosotros tenemos que arrastrar en nuestro desarrollo a una rémora llamada España.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

tenéis suerte de ser inseparables del resto de España

de lo contrario os secaríais en cuatro días

PD: en cuanto al guerracivilismo, de hecho sóis el último territorio donde siguió en activo hasta lo físico-mortal, último lugar donde se delataba y/o mataba al vecino... vamos, cainita imposible




BikeroII dijo:


> España sin los territorios históricos es inviable. Os matarias como perros por los fondos estructurales europeos. Europa (como nosotros) estamos hasta los cojones de mantener tanto español vago.
> 
> Pero nosotros tenemos que arrastrar en nuestro desarrollo a una rémora llamada España.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España sin los territorios históricos es inviable. Os matarias como perros por los fondos estructurales europeos.
> 
> Europa (como nosotros) estamos hasta los cojones de mantener tanto español vago.
> Pero nosotros tenemos que arrastrar en nuestro desarrollo a una rémora llamada España.



Todo el desarrollo del País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña viene por el apoyo de la oligarquía española, que condenó al resto al subdesarrollo. Por ellos mismos no tendrían ni mano de obra para la industria ni la agricultura. Al tiempo que ya se aseguraron su blindaje en el organigrama funcionarial y burocrático de España desde los Reyes Católicos con los estatutos de limpieza de sangre, que obligó al resto a malvivir. Por mi, los nacionalistas e indepes os podéis ir por donde habéis venido, si no tenéis ni territorio, por eso los nacionalistas vascos quieren Navarra, para convertirla en su patio trasero y su vertedero, lo mismo que los indepes catalanes Valencia. En cinco años, seréis como la Albania de Hoxda. Ese rollo de que España "ens roba" y que los vascos mantienen al resto por su industria (cerrada) y su trabajo ya no cuela hace mucho tiempo y ha sido otra de las grandes mentiras de la república, del franquismo y del régimen del 78. Pagaros lo vuestro y dejad de sangrarnos al resto. Tenéis que veros frente al abismo de la independencia y dar el salto en el vacío. Pero no lo haréis, porque lo que queréis es que España siga siendo vuestra colonia y un territorio al que absorberle los recursos y colocar lo poco que producís. Y encima siempre como niños con rabietas y pataletas, cuando no hablar de los 900 españoles que fueron asesinados por criminales nacidos de la sociedad vasca y navarra (y algo en la catalana, porque a fin de cuentas los jóvenes catalanes no se dejaron manipular tanto como muchos jóvenes vascos).

Por cierto que de "territorios históricos" nada de nada. Todos los territorios son históricos, no como piensan los hidalgos de nacimiento como los vascos en esa España desigual de los Austrias, que siempre quieren estar por encima. O es que León o Asturias no son más históricos que Vizcaya, o el ducado de Cantabría que ya existía en época visigoda. O Andalucía, que tienen una unidad histórica desde Tartesos o la Bética romana.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

vaya discurso de cripto comunista victimista...

tiene razón @Lábaro , separatista y separador... a misma cosa son



Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Todo el desarrollo del País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña viene por el apoyo de la oligarquía española, que condenó al resto al subdesarrollo. Por ellos mismos no tendrían ni mano de obra para la industria ni la agricultura. Al tiempo que ya se aseguraron su blindaje en el organigrama funcionarial y burocrático de España desde los Reyes Católicos con los estatutos de limpieza de sangre, que obligó al resto a malvivir. Por mi, los nacionalistas e indepes os podéis ir por donde habéis venido, si no tenéis ni territorio, por eso los nacionalistas vascos quieren Navarra, para convertirla en su patio trasero y su vertedero, lo mismo que los indepes catalanes Valencia. En cinco años, seréis como la Albania de Hoxda. Ese rollo de que España "ens roba" y que los vascos mantienen al resto por su industria (cerrada) y su trabajo ya no cuela hace mucho tiempo y ha sido otra de las grandes mentiras de la república, del franquismo y del régimen del 78. Pagaros lo vuestro y dejad de sangrarnos al resto. Tenéis que veros frente al abismo de la independencia y dar el salto en el vacío. Pero no lo haréis, porque lo que queréis es que España siga siendo vuestra colonia y un territorio al que absorberle los recursos y colocar lo poco que producís. Y encima siempre como niños con rabietas y pataletas, cuando no hablar de los 900 españoles que fueron asesinados por criminales nacidos de la sociedad vasca y navarra (y algo en la catalana, porque a fin de cuentas los jóvenes catalanes no se dejaron manipular tanto como muchos jóvenes vascos).
> 
> Por cierto que de "territorios históricos" nada de nada. Todos los territorios son históricos, no como piensan los hidalgos de nacimiento como los vascos en esa España desigual de los Austrias, que siempre quieren estar por encima. O es que León o Asturias no son más históricos que Vizcaya, o el ducado de Cantabría que ya existía en época visigoda. O Andalucía, que tienen una unidad histórica desde Tartesos o la Bética romana.


----------



## Walter Eucken (17 Dic 2022)

Veremos a Otegi de lehendakari y seguiremos manteniendo que eso es españolísimo y que hay que firmar lo que sea "para no crear separatismo". La Psoe firmará cualquier cosa.


----------



## frangelico (17 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Es muy probable que ocurriera eso. Pero cerrando fronteras (y blindándolas) y teniendo unas relaciones mínimas con ese nuevo país vecino, se amortiguarían mucho los problemas. Nada de buen rollito, tampoco malo, indiferencia (estilo España y Portugal durante siglos). Dos o tres pasos fronterizos abiertos de 8 a 20 h. y fin de la historia, en plan Alemania del Este. Cierre del espacio aéreo a aviones con destino y origen en esos nuevos estados, que den la vuelta por el mar en aguas internacionales. Nada de dobles nacionalidades ni reagrupaciones familiares. Caña a tope en aquellos sitios con nacionalismo incipiente y penas de cárcel de 30 años para el que meta la pata por sedición o propaganda sediciosa. Habría que potenciar la conexión terrestre por el Pirineo central (Si Aragón cae del lado español y potenciar el desarrollo de todo ese entorno) y convertir a Santander y a Gijón en dos superpuertos de conexión con Europa al igual que otros en el sur (Algeciras, Cádiz o Huelva para el Atlántico o Valencia, Cartagena y Almería en el Mediterráneo, según Valencia caiga del lado leal o se vaya con los indepes). Con una Cataluña y País Vasco independientes, muchas ciudades saldrían ganando: Valencia sería la segunda ciudad de España (siempre que sea leal), Zaragoza, todo el norte y todo el sur. Además habría más dinero y estrategia política para ocuparse de la España vaciada. Marruecos sería gravemente perjudicado en su comercio europeo terrestre por una España fragmentada, con fronteras interiores incómodas para llegar a Francia. Es cierto que las pasaríamos bastante putas, pero con el tiempo iría mejorando la cosa y nos quitaríamos de encima a esas alimañas, que llevan 150 años destrozando el país y que no hacen sino aumentar su poder. Pero no me cansaré de repetirlo: lo siento por los catalanes y los vascos de bien.
> 
> Puede que Cataluña y el País Vasco se hagan independientes de "iure" en el futuro, pero seguro que las cosas se hacen de puta pena en España, con la gentuza que nos gobierna, me espero lo peor.



Ni siquiera hace falta. Existe el efecto frontera y el comercio cae un 80% en cuanto pones una por abierta y buenrollista que sea. Pasó con Chequia y Eslovaquia y pasa ahora mismo, Cataluña comercial más con Aragón que con Francia siendo la economía gala unas 70 veces la aragonesa.


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España se mantiene gracias a la CAV . Esa es la puta verdad.
> 
> En Ejpaña hay tres tipos de CCAA. Las que parasitan a otras CCAA y a Europa. Andalucia, Extremadura, La Rioja por ejemplo, las que se mantienen por ellas mismas y las que tienen la capacidad, la fuerza del trabajo y el sacrificio Cataluña, CAV. Galicia y Navarra.
> 
> Italia tiene el mismo problema. Los anglos os llaman los PIGS y en este caso tienen razon.



De donde ha salido este tipo?

Cav, navarra viven de las rentas, de viejos con pensiones de oro. Son como Asturias de hace 40 años, muy rica gracias a las prejubilaciones y cuando estás se acaban, se convierten en detroit. Galicia es una región que lleva siglos sin capacidad de crecer y que es un geriátrico. Cataluña si tiene potencial, pero todo lo que produce se lo gastan en paletadas lazis y no llega un euro que beneficie a España. 

En cambio, Andalucía, murcia y valencia son regiones con potencial que son fuentes de ingresos del exterior ya sea por productos agrícolas y turismo.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> esas son las pamplinas que se creen las mentes infantiles, piensan que cortando nosequé problema por algún lado... este queda erradiado
> 
> mentalidad divisiva débil
> 
> no, peor aún, CIPAYISMO PURO Y DURO



Ya llevamos cuatro siglos con este tema. Aquí solo hay tres opciones.

UNO: seguir como hasta ahora, sin levantar cabeza, manteniendo la idea de la "unidad de España" y todo el día perdiendo el tiempo con esta gente, mientras que nuestro país es invadido y saqueado, y marchando a toda velocidad hacia un declive imparable.

DOS: suprimir las autonomías desleales sin pestañear y hasta nueva orden, detenciones de los dirigentes indepes y vuelta a la cárcel, declarar ilegales los partidos indepes y echarle treinta años de cárcel sin remisión a cualquier que promueva, actúe o haga propaganda de la independencia (en definitiva, joderle la vida al que vaya por ese camino, ya se lo pensarían dos veces antes de hacer nada, ahora les sale gratis). Fin del cupo-nazo vasco y navarro. Recentralizar la sanidad, la educación y la justicia. Lo del idioma me parece bien que lo sigan hablando, a mi no me molesta, al contrario. Pero la enseñanza en español como lengua vehicular sin ningún tipo de concesión, con el idioma regional como asignatura al nivel de ciencias naturales, inglés, matemáticas o historia. Es decir, una asignatura más como otra cualquiera en las regiones que tengan una segunda lengua reconocida. Libros de historia y cultura regional revisados y autorizados siempre por el Ministerio de Educación.

TRES: hacer los "referenda", por supuesto vinculantes, y lo que salga. De aquí se derivan dos situaciones:
- Que sale el SÍ: Independencia y cada uno por su lado, fronteras firmes y caña dura al independentismo-secesionismo en España. Que cada uno se pague lo suyo y si te va mal no vengas luego pidiendo ayuda. España lo pasará mal, sin duda, y habrá que acoger gente y habrá momentos dificiles. Lo que les pase a ellos, es su problema.
- Que sale el NO: volvemos al punto dos.

Yo soy partidario directamente del punto DOS, si hubiera cojones en este país, pero en esta España que tenemos y con esta clase gobernante, tengo muy claro se va a explorar el punto TRES, pero con el mamoneo y el trilerismo de siempre, porque el objetivo real de toda esta movida es que nos quedemos en el punto UNO, para que esta mafia pueda seguir chupando y la oligarquía española del Régimen (incluyendo a los indepes en este entramado) sigan viviendo como duques, con Antonio o con Frijol en la Moncloa, me da igual. Al tiempo que nos siguen intoxicando con su propaganda. Hasta que todo reviente.

Una cosa es lo que yo desearía que se hiciera y otra lo que va a hacer nuestra corrupta, repugnante y vomitiva clase política, con Letizio Sesto al frente. Saludos.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Solo hay una opción--> EL HISPANISMO



Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Ya llevamos cuatro siglos con este tema. Aquí solo hay tres opciones.
> 
> UNO: seguir como hasta ahora, sin levantar cabeza, manteniendo la idea de la "unidad de España" y todo el día perdiendo el tiempo con esta gente, mientras que nuestro país es invadido y saqueado, y marchando a toda velocidad hacia un declive imparable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Solo hay una opción--> EL HISPANISMO



El hispanismo es solo una idea, que se queda en mero romanticismo. No es una propuesta política, porque en cualquier caso, no tiene una actuación programática que se plasme en una organización con peso. Pudiera ser en un futuro a largo plazo siendo muy optimista, pero hasta las ideas tienen un calendario y a España el tiempo se le agota. Precisamente, España no tiene política con Portugal ni con Iberoamerica (todo lo dicta la Unión Europea y la OTAN). La España actual (con su unidad política en los mapas) es un ejemplo de libro de cipayismo. Saludos.


----------



## BikeroII (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> De donde ha salido este tipo?
> 
> Cav, navarra viven de las rentas, de viejos con pensiones de oro. Son como Asturias de hace 40 años, muy rica gracias a las prejubilaciones y cuando estás se acaban, se convierten en detroit. Galicia es una región que lleva siglos sin capacidad de crecer y que es un geriátrico. Cataluña si tiene potencial, pero todo lo que produce se lo gastan en paletadas lazis y no llega un euro que beneficie a España.
> 
> En cambio, Andalucía, murcia y valencia son regiones con potencial que son fuentes de ingresos del exterior ya sea por productos agrícolas y turismo.



Tus palabras son defecaciones del típico nazi-onalista español. * Si tan malos somos, por qué los españoles no os vais a tomar pol culo y nos dejáis en paz?*
Prefiero ser un territorio pobre que tener que mantener una panda de vagos españoles.

En cualquier caso que puta manía con repetir el mantra de que somos ricos gracias a vosotros.A ver si os enteráis que somos ricos porque somos más trabajadores y más honrados.

España pidiendo limosna todo el puto día para mantener millones de fincivagos, militares, administraciones duplicadas... que saco por Dios.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (17 Dic 2022)

Yo diría que van como 10-15 años por delante del resto.

Lo que nunca he entendido son los miramientos con esas 2 regiones que ha habido en vez de fomentar a regiones que no están jugando con fuego, en plan fomentar Santander en vez de Bilbao y Valencia en vez de Barcelona, o el sistema electoral que hace que con un puñado de votos los del PNV- HB puedan mangonear a todo el país.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Hasta que no superes esa falsa creencia no comprenderás el alcance del problema. 
Así que no es de extrañar que hagas semejantes propuestas contra la unidad nacional. En realidad no se diferencuan en gran cosa de las de los separatistas, de hecho es separatismo lo que propones



Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> El hispanismo es solo una idea, que se queda en mero romanticismo.


----------



## BikeroII (17 Dic 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Yo diría que van como 10-15 años por delante del resto.
> 
> Lo que nunca he entendido son los miramientos con esas 2 regiones que ha habido en vez de fomentar a regiones que no están jugando con fuego, en plan fomentar Santander en vez de Bilbao y Valencia en vez de Barcelona, o el sistema electoral que hace que con un puñado de votos los del PNV- HB puedan mangonear a todo el país.



No soy amigo de los nacionalismos, pero cuando el nacionalismo Vasco ataca al español no puedo estar más de acuerdo. 

Aunque también hay que combatirlo cuando ataca a los asuntos identitarios de Navarra.


----------



## serie de netflix (17 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



un conocido mio, de un pais panchito (pero es que el tio tiene descendencia uropeda y no lo parece para nada, cuando lo conoci pensaba q era polaco  )

pues se fue con su parienta (que ella si tiene aspecto de panchi a full, muy amerindia) al PV a disfrutar de una pequeña escapada

pues me decia (reniega de los suyos) que no paraba de encontrarse a compatriotas suyos

encima me dijo el detalle q eso le dio algun descuentillo en algun local de restauracion rollo invitar a una bebida o asi 

vease tmb la diferencia, el españordo ni las gracias te da

total el PV pura mierda llena de moronegros y panchos


----------



## Teniente_Dan (17 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Ya llevamos cuatro siglos con este tema. Aquí solo hay tres opciones.
> 
> UNO: seguir como hasta ahora, sin levantar cabeza, manteniendo la idea de la "unidad de España" y todo el día perdiendo el tiempo con esta gente, mientras que nuestro país es invadido y saqueado, y marchando a toda velocidad hacia un declive imparable.
> 
> ...



Es que en realidad NADIE (de entre los que deciden) cree realmente en que pueda ser posible la independencia en el mundo de hoy ¿o van a sacar su propio petróleo? Pero vamos, no es posible ni de Cataluña/PV, ni de España en su conjunto ni si me apuras de la propia UE.
El juego ha sido siempre estar dando la matraca para negociar mejor y recoger las nueces, por eso nunca entenderé por qué ha habido siempre tantos miramientos.

No hablo de fusilamientos ni prohibir sus idiomas ni nada de eso, sino simplemente ponerles ante la decisión final de que estén dispuestos a vivir en la aldea de AStérix "SI O NO" a ver si hay huevos


----------



## acmecito (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España sin los territorios históricos es inviable. Os matarias como perros por los fondos estructurales europeos.
> 
> Europa (como nosotros) estamos hasta los cojones de mantener tanto español vago.
> Pero nosotros tenemos que arrastrar en nuestro desarrollo a una rémora llamada España.



Más bien al revés. Es España entera quien mantiene los privilegios de la basura baskongada, metiendo aquí a la basura navarra que al final no es más que una colonia de los primeros, mediante el robo anual del cuponazo.

La rémora es la mierda baskongada, así que lo mejor es quitársela de encima cuano antes. La mejora es inmediata para el huésped cuando se elimina al parásito.


----------



## acmecito (17 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Todo el desarrollo del País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña viene por el apoyo de la oligarquía española, que condenó al resto al subdesarrollo. Por ellos mismos no tendrían ni mano de obra para la industria ni la agricultura. Al tiempo que ya se aseguraron su blindaje en el organigrama funcionarial y burocrático de España desde los Reyes Católicos con los estatutos de limpieza de sangre, que obligó al resto a malvivir. Por mi, los nacionalistas e indepes os podéis ir por donde habéis venido, si no tenéis ni territorio, por eso los nacionalistas vascos quieren Navarra, para convertirla en su patio trasero y su vertedero, lo mismo que los indepes catalanes Valencia. En cinco años, seréis como la Albania de Hoxda. Ese rollo de que España "ens roba" y que los vascos mantienen al resto por su industria (cerrada) y su trabajo ya no cuela hace mucho tiempo y ha sido otra de las grandes mentiras de la república, del franquismo y del régimen del 78. Pagaros lo vuestro y dejad de sangrarnos al resto. Tenéis que veros frente al abismo de la independencia y dar el salto en el vacío. Pero no lo haréis, porque lo que queréis es que España siga siendo vuestra colonia y un territorio al que absorberle los recursos y colocar lo poco que producís. Y encima siempre como niños con rabietas y pataletas, cuando no hablar de los 900 españoles que fueron asesinados por criminales nacidos de la sociedad vasca y navarra (y algo en la catalana, porque a fin de cuentas los jóvenes catalanes no se dejaron manipular tanto como muchos jóvenes vascos).
> 
> Por cierto que de "territorios históricos" nada de nada. Todos los territorios son históricos, no como piensan los hidalgos de nacimiento como los vascos en esa España desigual de los Austrias, que siempre quieren estar por encima. O es que León o Asturias no son más históricos que Vizcaya, o el ducado de Cantabría que ya existía en época visigoda. O Andalucía, que tienen una unidad histórica desde Tartesos o la Bética romana.



Lo que hay que quitarse de encima es al parásito baskongado, que no aporta nada y sólo chupa del resto.

La región catalana es necesaria por su población y para mantener la conexión con Europa por tierra, porque Francia jamás ha permitido ni permitirá la conexión central, precisamente por eso: que ambas conexiones estén en zonas conflictivas. Cataluña tiene un aporte neto al PIB, lo que hay que hacer es simplemente fomentar su inestabilidad económica dejando que los nazis amarillos lo enmierden todo mientras de manera natural esa inestabilidad vuelca todo hacia Madrid sin que movamos un dedo. El separatismo es cosa de ricos, como demuestra la inexistente influencia del separatismo gallego, porque es una región pobre.


----------



## Flecky's (17 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> un conocido mio, de un pais panchito (pero es que el tio tiene descendencia uropeda y no lo parece para nada, cuando lo conoci pensaba q era polaco  )
> 
> pues se fue con su parienta (que ella si tiene aspecto de panchi a full, muy amerindia) al PV a disfrutar de una pequeña escapada
> 
> ...



Yo vivo aquí desde hace poco y no había visto tanto panchito salvo en Madrid. La imagen de un viejo en silla de ruedas con su txapela y una panchita empujándola es algo diario.


----------



## LionelHutz (17 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Eses vascos se sentían españoles y no insultaban a España



A esos vascos nadie les insultaba por hablar la lengua de Vizcaya.


----------



## LionelHutz (17 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Es que hubo un tiempo en que los vascos eran los más españoles. Hoy, en el mejor de casos, se la solpla España.



Se la sopla no, la odian; y se debe a como españa se ha comportado con los vascos.


----------



## LionelHutz (17 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Precisamente cuando vascos y catalanes eran españoles de corazón. Ahora solo se dedican a hurdir planes de autodestrucción.



Tal vez porque los españoles se han dedicado a uhurdir planes para ver como destruir y castellanizar esas regiones.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Es que en realidad NADIE (de entre los que deciden) cree realmente en que pueda ser posible la independencia en el mundo de hoy ¿o van a sacar su propio petróleo? Pero vamos, no es posible ni de Cataluña/PV, ni de España en su conjunto ni si me apuras de la propia UE.
> El juego ha sido siempre estar dando la matraca para negociar mejor y recoger las nueces, por eso nunca entenderé por qué ha habido siempre tantos miramientos.
> 
> No hablo de fusilamientos ni prohibir sus idiomas ni nada de eso, sino simplemente ponerles ante la decisión final de que estén dispuestos a vivir en la aldea de AStérix "SI O NO" a ver si hay huevos



La aldea de Astérix es mucho más digna (y estéticamente bonita) que la mayor parte de lo que se ve por las dos mesetas y más al sur. Y en esa aldea viven personas que no se resignan a un dominio imperialista, no personas(?) que prefieren vivir de los ingresos que el estado español recibe de ser la prostituta de EE.UU, la OTAN y la UE.
Prostituta que, como las de verdad, suele ser muy despreciada: recuerda la famosa "Cumbre de los 29 segundos" entre el chulo de la prostituta y su amo estadounidense.

La “cumbre” de Biden y Sánchez: un paseíllo de 29 segundos


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España se mantiene gracias a la CAV . Esa es la puta verdad.
> 
> En Ejpaña hay tres tipos de CCAA. Las que parasitan a otras CCAA y a Europa. Andalucia, Extremadura, La Rioja por ejemplo, las que se mantienen por ellas mismas y las que tienen la capacidad, la fuerza del trabajo y el sacrificio Cataluña, CAV. Galicia y Navarra.
> 
> Italia tiene el mismo problema. Los anglos os llaman los PIGS y en este caso tienen razon.



Lo decía el político galleguista Castelao, en una frase no exenta de ironía:* "España consiste en Galiza, Euskadi, Cataluña y el resto"*


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Después de darle muchas vueltas, creo que España sin Cataluña ni el País Vasco dentro sería un país mucho mejor y mucho más próspero. Sería un país mucho más cohesionado y que no gastaría millonadas en contentar a los forajidos que gobiernan esas regiones. Lo siento por los catalanes y los vascos de bien, pero son ellos los primeros que deberían haberle parado los pies a los locos que tienen en sus regiones. Es vergonzoso y humillante ver como Pedro Sánchez o en su día Aznar o en tiempo Franco, dejaron tiradas a las regiones leales, para gastar en los que eran desleales y traidores. Así nos va. Por eso, si se marchan de España (con referéndum o sin él) no moveré un dedo para impedirlo. Cuando los afectos se han roto, no queda más que cada uno siga su camino, con todas las consecuencias: que cada uno se pague sus pensiones, se pague sus servicios y dejen de mandar gentuza al parlamento español para joder la vida a los españoles. Lo que les pase después de su independencia "formal" (porque en las nuevas republiquetas mandarán los fondos de inversión) no es asunto nuestro. Los españoles DE ORIGEN que no quieran vivir en estos "nuevos estados" deberían ser acogidos en España, que hay muchos territorios que repoblar. No acogemos a millones de inmigrantes que no tienen nada que ver con nosotros, pues con más derecho a nuestros compatriotas.



¿Y a qué esperáis entonces para proclamar la independencia de Castilla?


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Es muy probable que ocurriera eso. Pero cerrando fronteras (y blindándolas) y teniendo unas relaciones mínimas con ese nuevo país vecino, se amortiguarían mucho los problemas. Nada de buen rollito, tampoco malo, indiferencia (estilo España y Portugal durante siglos). Dos o tres pasos fronterizos abiertos de 8 a 20 h. y fin de la historia, en plan Alemania del Este. Cierre del espacio aéreo a aviones con destino y origen en esos nuevos estados, que den la vuelta por el mar en aguas internacionales. Nada de dobles nacionalidades ni reagrupaciones familiares. Caña a tope en aquellos sitios con nacionalismo incipiente y penas de cárcel de 30 años para el que meta la pata por sedición o propaganda sediciosa. Habría que potenciar la conexión terrestre por el Pirineo central (Si Aragón cae del lado español y potenciar el desarrollo de todo ese entorno) y convertir a Santander y a Gijón en dos superpuertos de conexión con Europa al igual que otros en el sur (Algeciras, Cádiz o Huelva para el Atlántico o Valencia, Cartagena y Almería en el Mediterráneo, según Valencia caiga del lado leal o se vaya con los indepes). Con una Cataluña y País Vasco independientes, muchas ciudades saldrían ganando: Valencia sería la segunda ciudad de España (siempre que sea leal), Zaragoza, todo el norte y todo el sur. Además habría más dinero y estrategia política para ocuparse de la España vaciada. Marruecos sería gravemente perjudicado en su comercio europeo terrestre por una España fragmentada, con fronteras interiores incómodas para llegar a Francia. Es cierto que las pasaríamos bastante putas, pero con el tiempo iría mejorando la cosa y nos quitaríamos de encima a esas alimañas, que llevan 150 años destrozando el país y que no hacen sino aumentar su poder. Pero no me cansaré de repetirlo: lo siento por los catalanes y los vascos de bien.
> 
> Puede que Cataluña y el País Vasco se hagan independientes de "iure" en el futuro, pero seguro que las cosas se hacen de puta pena en España, con la gentuza que nos gobierna, me espero lo peor.



Proclamad ya la independencia de Castilla y dejaros de tantas monsergas.
¿O es que se vive mejor parasitando a la periferia?


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Ya llevamos cuatro siglos con este tema. Aquí solo hay tres opciones.
> 
> UNO: seguir como hasta ahora, sin levantar cabeza, manteniendo la idea de la "unidad de España" y todo el día perdiendo el tiempo con esta gente, mientras que nuestro país es invadido y saqueado, y marchando a toda velocidad hacia un declive imparable.
> 
> ...



Tú eres partidario directamente de un genocidio cultural, lingüístico y étnico, no te cortes en decirlo.
Modelo francés, estado islámico-africano, antes que un modelo hispánico que respete los pueblos y culturas de este estado en pie de igualdad.


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Tus palabras son defecaciones del típico nazi-onalista español. * Si tan malos somos, por qué los españoles no os vais a tomar pol culo y nos dejáis en paz?*
> Prefiero ser un territorio pobre que tener que mantener una panda de vagos españoles.
> 
> En cualquier caso que puta manía con repetir el mantra de que somos ricos gracias a vosotros.A ver si os enteráis que somos ricos porque somos más trabajadores y más honrados.
> ...



Después de lo que has dicho y vas llamando nazis a los demás cuando tú tienes comprado el pack del veneno nazionalista de supremacismo y desprecio de los otros pueblos vecinos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Dic 2022)

Pero si no hay más que ver la bandera de Euskadi o Cataluña para ver quién anda detrás de estos descerebrados.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Tal vez porque los españoles se han dedicado a uhurdir planes para ver como destruir y castellanizar esas regiones.



Los catalanes y vascos son españoles. La propaganda o tiene frito el cerebro. Los nacionalistas no sois "los catalanes" ni "los vascos". Solo el brazo tonto del enemigo.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Lo que debéis hacer, como buenas prostitutas de USA, es abandonar el idioma meseteño, ser ciudadanos del mundo y aprender un idioma útil de verdad:


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> del veneno nazionalista de supremacismo y desprecio de los otros pueblos vecinos.




En recio castellano se dice: "habló de p-tas la tacones". Los chauvinistas dando lecciones de respeto a gallegos, catalanes o vascos. Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## BikeroII (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Después de lo que has dicho y vas llamando nazis a los demás cuando tú tienes comprado el pack del veneno nazionalista de supremacismo y desprecio de los otros pueblos vecinos.



Desprecio a los que nos someten. A los que se aprovechan de nosotros.

Confronto con el nacionalismo español y el vasco porque atacan a mi patria.

Poneros a trabajar de una puta vez vagos y dejar de robarnos a nosotros y a Europa!!!


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

«_ En tanto en Cataluña quedase un solo catalán, y piedras en los campos desiertos, hemos de tener enemigos y guerra _», FRANCISCO DE QUEVEDO,un ejemplo de amor a los pueblos vecinos.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

«*el gallego fue creado para el descanso del asno*» UNAMUNO, sobra decir quien fue. En sus últimas días probó el karma, humillado por aquellos a quienes alentó con estas vomitonas.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Otro ejemplo de amor actualizado, bien que callaron mientras era al revés.
Naturalmente, las afirmaciones de este supremacista no encuentran ningún apoyo en la realidad.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

_*"Aquí (en Euskadi) hasta que todos no hablemos castellano no habrá verdadera paz"*: (Un asistente a un pleno extraordinario en el Ayuntamiento de Zarautz en 1998, tras un atentado de ETA contra un concejal del PP)_


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

_*…Pero conociendo lo que son las lenguas, no sería una pérdida objetiva muy grave. …Así los vascos vendrían una comunidad lingüística superior, y de esta manera tendrían mayores oportunidades de comunicar e intercambiar información

(AURELIO ARTETA)*_


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

_*El psicólogo Julio González ha dado mucho juego en el tema. Es miembro del llamado Movimiento Gay del País Vasco, y no sé por qué lo dicen en inglés, siendo tan fanáticos del euskera. Se conoce que no hay palabra para «marica» en ese idioma de piedra*.

(FRANCISCO UMBRAL)_


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

_*No es cierto que alguien o algo en particular ha sido el culpable de que el euskera sea hoy entre nosotros lengua menor o minoritaria. Con ser cosa probada su represión franquista en escuelas y cuarteles, esa acometida no explica ni mucho menos la pérdida de un idioma de nítido perfil rural y sin apenas soporte escrito.

(AURELIO ARTETA)*_


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

*Siendo la lengua castellana el idioma oficial de la nación y el usual en todas las regiones españolas, y además el único y necesario en el comercio, en el Ejército y en los establecimientos de enseñanza donde por necesidad han de desenvolverse los hijos de este pueblo, rogamos a usted que, a imitación de sus antecesores, prescinda por completo del vascuence, que usted parece permitir, no consintiendo que los alumnos, ni usted en sus explicaciones, usen en la escuela otro idioma que el castellano, que usted muy bien posee, y que es el único que nos conviene y está mandado por las leyes vigentes.

(Notificación del ayuntamiento navarro de Ituren al maestro, año 1900), un ejemplo de autoodio de libro.*


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

*..que como antes todo lo Judicial se actuaba en Lengua Cathalana, se escriba en adelante en idioma Castellano o Latín, como ya así la Real Junta [nuevo supremo órgano de gobierno en Cataluña] lo practica; pues se logrará la inteligencia de cualesquiera Jueces Españoles, sin haver de estudiar en lo inusitado de la Lengua de este Pays

(Instrucciones del fiscal Rodrigo Villalpando en 1716 sobre como deben actuar las autoridades españolas en Catalunya, para imponer su lengua y no aprender la catalana)

Porque en Navarra se abla Basquence en la maior parte. Y van a governar Ministros Castellanos. En Nápoles havía Ministros y Governadores españoles, y se abla un Italiano corrompido, y así de otras 

(Ídem, relativo a Navarra)*


----------



## todoayen (17 Dic 2022)

Apartad ! Os voy a enseñar cómo se para a los fascistas!


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Un ejemplo actual del odio al euskera:

El euskera no es el idioma propio de Navarra


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Desprecio a los que nos someten. A los que se aprovechan de nosotros.
> 
> Confronto con el nacionalismo español y el vasco porque atacan a mi patria.
> 
> Poneros a trabajar de una puta vez vagos y dejar de robarnos a nosotros y a Europa!!!



Mira payaso. Tu te vienes a trabajar a Andalucía y no aguantas ni dos días. Tu no sabes lo que es trabajar de verdad. Los más vagos de este país sois los nacionalistas paletos, que pensáis que vais a vivir de puta madre sin pegar un palo al agua porque un populista os a dicho que sois mejores y vais a vivir mejor si sois independientes. Tu eres un puto vago que piensa que andaluces y extremeños se están llevando un dinero que te llevarías tu por hacer trabajos de pinta y colorea, es decir, por vaguear. No, te equivocas, estando tu tierra en España o siendo un estado independiente los únicos que van a poder vaguear haciendo trabajos de pinta y colorea y llevandoselo crudo son los que tienen padrinos en el poder, como siempre ha sido, independiente de si es Andalucía, Cataluña o retuerta del bullaque. Los que viven así son los que viven de los chiringuitos nacionalistas, feministas, lgtbistas,... Y esos se aprovechan de tontos tragacionistas como tú, que solo sirves para lamer ojetes de caraduras y enfrentar a la gente sin producir nada positivo.


----------



## omin0na (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> A esos vascos nadie les insultaba por hablar la lengua de Vizcaya.



Estas hablando con un un vasco al que otros vascos le han insultado por hablar en Castellano, asi que no me vengas llorando con esos temas....


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Estas hablando con un un vasco al que otros vascos le han insultado por hablar en Castellano, asi que no me vengas llorando con esos temas....



Y a mí, por escribir en una lengua que no es el castellano me han dicho: "se empieza así y se acaba en la ETA". Una muestra de sensibilidad y romanticismo, sí señor....


----------



## la_trotona (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Un ejemplo actual del odio al euskera:
> 
> El euskera no es el idioma propio de Navarra



Que yo sepa, el euskera o vascuence sólo lo hablaban de forma espontánea en el tercio norte de Navarra, en el resto castellano, no sé tal vez tenga algún sentido esa aseveración.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (17 Dic 2022)

Entonces necesitaran más privilegios a costa del resto de España.

Pero independistas muy independentistas.


----------



## GordoFanegas (17 Dic 2022)

El cañón K (E) Gustav Gerät más conocido como "cañón Dora" o "cañón Gustav", fue un cañón ferroviario de largo alcance de un calibre de 800 mm. Se construyó durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial en la ciudad alemana de Essen y ha pasado a la Historia por ser la pieza de artillería más grande que se ha construido hasta el día de hoy.

La cantidad de hombres que necesitaba el 'cañón Dora' superaba los 1.400. Se tardaba en montar 3 semanas y necesitaba un ferrocarril de 25 vagones para poder ser transportado.

Bien, pues todas las toneladas y longitud de Gustav no son nada comparado con las toneladas de polla que me suda el que se hunda ese minúsculo rincón del norte.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Que yo sepa, el euskera o vascuence sólo lo hablaban de forma espontánea en el tercio norte de Navarra, en el resto castellano, no sé tal vez tenga algún sentido esa aseveración.



Hay poblaciones navarras con toponimia vasca como Lazagurria o Mendavia que están más cerca de Logroño que de Pamplona y ya ni hablemos de los alrededores de Tafalla o Estella/Lizarra.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Que yo sepa, el euskera o vascuence sólo lo hablaban de forma espontánea en el tercio norte de Navarra, en el resto castellano, no sé tal vez tenga algún sentido esa aseveración.




*Tudela, 1535:

Año 1535. Como afirma la historiadora Mari Puy Huici, tras la conquista militar castellana Navarra estaba sometida bajo un riguroso ejército de ocupación, que permanecería como tal en sentido estricto durante más de cien años. Tras 1512, la resistencia de Getze, Amaiur y Hondarribia, la independencia navarra al sur de los Pirineos había terminado.*


Pedro Lopiz era un emigrante zamorano que llevaba residiendo en Tudela diez años, es decir, llegó cuando la guerra había terminado, y se instaló en la preciosa capital ribera, en la ciudad del Ebro. Era «albéitar», o lo que es lo mismo, veterinario, un oficio importante en aquella época, ya que aparte de su función militar los transportes se realizaban por medio de caballerías.


Pedro, hombre ambicioso y con padrinos e influencias, opositó para el cargo principal al que un veterinario podía lograr en Navarra. Lo obtuvo, protegido por el emperador español Carlos V, aunque las Cortes y cofradías de Navarra prefirieron otro candidato y le llevaron a juicio.


En el pleito, recogido por escrito en un voluminoso legajo conservado en el archivo general navarro, puede leerse lo acontecido por aquellas fechas. Es un testimonio de valor incalculable, un espejo de la vida en Navarra hace casi quinientos años, las costumbres, los hábitos, la forma de vida, las preocupaciones, los intereses. Según los papeles, Pedro Lopiz tuvo que defenderse de numerosos testigos que declararon en su contra. Los motivos que negaban su valía para el puesto de veterinario al que optaba eran los siguientes: «como veterinario es malísimo», «mujeriego», «empedernido jugador de cartas» y «no sabe vascuence». Las declaraciones se hicieron bajo juramento y fueron firmadas por los testigos que sabían escribir o por los escribanos en su nombre.


Las referencias a la mala calidad en su oficio, sus numerosas amantes, deudas por doquier, las noches en vela ante los naipes en diferentes localidades navarras jugándose hasta las cejas y teniendo como compañeros de mesa a nobles y altos cargos eclesiásticos, amén de prostitutas de compañía, reflejan el carácter del zamorano. En resumen, un sinvergüenza de cuidado. Pero lo que nos interesa son las palabras de los cuatro testigos que ratificaron la importancia de la lengua navarra en Tudela por aquellos años y cómo Pedro Lopiz no podía lograr aquel puesto por desconocer la «lingua navarrorum».


Y he aquí la clave, se consideraba al zamorano inútil para la plaza porque en Tudela el año 1535 era necesario conocer el euskara y él «ni lo habla ni lo entiende». Los testigos creían lógico que debía haberlo aprendido, pese a ser de Zamora y llevar diez años residiendo en Tudela, en pleno río Ebro, en plena Bardena, en el extremo sur de Navarra. La carga sociolingüística que conllevan las palabras de los testigos resulta escalofriante para comprender la situación de la lengua.


Es decir, este pleito nos permite descubrir que en Tudela, tras la conquista castellana, vivían personas que sólo hablaban en castellano, otras que dominaban castellano y euskara y también personas que sólo hablaban en euskara y que no necesitaban el castellano en su vida diaria, de modo que vivían en Tudela en euskara y no aprendían castellano.


*Declaraciones de los testigos*


Lo sorprendente de las declaraciones de los testigos radica en que los euskaldunes monolingües de Tudela no parecen preocupados por no saber castellano, sino que desconocer el euskara es un problema para Pedro Lopiz, un problema en general para quien fuera emigrante castellano, e incluso los testigos bilingües señalan que la solución no es otra que aprender “la lengua de la tierra”.


«Johan Guerrero, vecino de la ciudad de Tudela, de unos 55 años, tiene por cierto que Pedro Lopiz ni sabe ni entiende vascuence, porque aunque muchas veces ha hablado con él nunca le ha visto hablar ni decir palabra alguna en vascuence y que por ser castellano no sabrá vascuence porque no es dado el vascuence a los castellanos».


«Pedro delizondo, veterinario vecino de la ciudad de Tudela, de unos 36 años, dice que Pedro Lopiz no sabe hablar ni entiende el vascuence y que por no saberlo ni entenderlo al hablar con bascongados le ha visto persona que le declarara en romance lo que el bascongado le decía por no entender de otra manera».


«Pedro de Petillas (Pitillas según su firma), labrador vecino de Tudela, de unos 28 años, dice que Pedro Lopiz no sabe hablar ni entiende vascuence porque es natural castellano y también porque al propio Pedro Lopiz se lo ha oído decir, al explicarle que cuando algunos bascongados le van a casa para curar sus animales tiene mucho trabajo por no entenderles y que para entenderles suele buscar un intérprete y que en ello pasa trabajo y que por ello le vendría muy bien saber hablar vascuence para recibir a los que van a su casa». Por último, Pedro de Caparroso, labrador vecino de la ciudad de Tudela, de unos 40 años, también declaró brevemente al respecto, no aportando nada novedoso a los anteriores.


*Espacio para la reflexión*


¿Johan Guerrero, un vecino de Tudela el año 1535, era un bilingüe que, pudiendo, prefería utilizar el euskara antes que el castellano? De hecho, según declaró, Pedro Lopiz no era euskaldun porque entre ellos nunca habían hablado en lengua navarra. Otro bilingüe, Pedro delizondo, le hablaba en castellano a Pedro Lopiz, pero cuando en un grupo que conversaba había euskaldunes desconocedores del castellano, Pedro Lopiz necesitaba de un intérprete. En dicho grupo, a la vista está, había euskaldunes monolingües, bilingües y Pedro Lopiz. Pues bien, los euskaldunes que no sabían castellano no tenían ningún problema, el idioma castellano no se les sobreponía. Es decir, el problema era de quien no sabía euskara. Hablamos de Tudela en 1535.


Por su parte, el joven agricultor Pedro de Petillas sabía firmar, estaba alfabetizado. Un día, el zamorano Pedro Lopiz le explicó su preocupación: no sabía euskara y ésto, en su trabajo, era negativo. Quien no sabía castellano no iba a la casa del veterinario con un intérprete, con un bilingüe, kia, el problema lo tenía el zamorano. Se suponía que tenía que saber euskara, y éste es precisamente el consejo del joven Pedro de Petillas: que Lopiz aprenda euskara. Algo que le parecía lógico, evidente, un exigible perfil lingüístico para trabajar en Tudela en el siglo XVI.


Lo que hoy no se acepta oficialmente en, por ejemplo, sanidad o abogacía para ningún lugar de la comunidad foral, léase bien, ningún lugar, se consideraba en cambio lógico para Tudela por sus propios vecinos en 1535. ¿Cuál era entonces la situación de la lengua navarra? A veces se constata, en algunos libros de historia, el tópico que ve al euskara como algo extraño en la Ribera. En cambio, numerosos datos como el expuesto evidencian el uso y defensa de la lengua de los navarros por los habitantes de las márgenes del Ebro a lo largo de su historia.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Hay poblaciones navarras con toponimia vasca como Lazagurria o Mendavia que están más cerca de Logroño que de Pamplona y ya ni hablemos de los alrededores de Tafalla o Estella/Lizarra.



Ezcaray, Herramélluri...están en La Rioja. Y hay más ejemplos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



Los vascos se dedicaron buena parte de ellos al trafico de negros.
No eran de andar en la hacienda controlando a pico y pala,


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> *Tudela, 1535:
> 
> Año 1535. Como afirma la historiadora Mari Puy Huici, tras la conquista militar castellana Navarra estaba sometida bajo un riguroso ejército de ocupación, que permanecería como tal en sentido estricto durante más de cien años. Tras 1512, la resistencia de Getze, Amaiur y Hondarribia, la independencia navarra al sur de los Pirineos había terminado.*
> 
> ...




No obstante, aquí tienes la versión contraria, para que el discernimiento sea completo:

¿Se habló vascuence en Tudela?


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Incorrecto, entre los Españoles solo una minoría se dedicó a la trata negrera. 

De entre esa mínima minoría fueron básicamente catalanes, cántabros, vascos y gallegos... por lo demás nada raro pues eran los colectivos mejor posicionados en Cuba, que fue donde a mayor escala se dio ese vergonzoso comercio, cuando ya las élites de mercheros ibéricos trataban de imitar lo peor del enemigo. 



Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Los vascos se dedicaron buena parte de ellos al trafico de negros.
> No eran de andar en la hacienda controlando a pico y pala,


----------



## LuismarpIe (17 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Veremos a Otegi de lehendakari y seguiremos manteniendo que eso es españolísimo y que hay que firmar lo que sea "para no crear separatismo". La Psoe firmará cualquier cosa.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Incorrecto, entre los Españoles solo una minoría se dedicó a la trata negrera.
> 
> De entre esa mínima minoría fueron básicamente catalanes, cántabros, vascos y gallegos... por lo demás nada raro pues eran los colectivos mejor posicionados en Cuba, que fue donde a mayor escala se dio ese vergonzoso comercio, cuando ya las élites de mercheros ibéricos trataban de imitar lo peor del enemigo.



Fundamentalmente vascos porque una gran mayoria de los negreros llegaban a esa condicion despues de negarse a hacer el servicio militar.

Los que si hacian el servicio luego tenian acceso a otro tipo de negocios terrateniente, comerciante etc en las colonias.
La gran mayoria de negreros eran vascos. Y luego una vez en tierra los que los vendian eran catalanes.
Esa es la razon de la fortuna de unos y de otros. Unos los llevabn y otros los vendian.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Los había pero los vascos no eran mayoritarios, ya te he explicado de dónde procedían la mayoría. 





Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Fundamentalmente vascos porque una gran mayoria de los negreros llegaban a esa condicion despues de negarse a hacer el servicio militar.
> 
> Los que si hacian el servicio luego tenian acceso a otro tipo de negocios terrateniente, comerciante etc en las colonias.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Tú sí que te vas a extinguir, por misógino pajillero


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> «_ En tanto en Cataluña quedase un solo catalán, y piedras en los campos desiertos, hemos de tener enemigos y guerra _», FRANCISCO DE QUEVEDO,un ejemplo de amor a los pueblos vecinos.



Esto fue dicho en un contexto de guerra, y además una guerra dura, contra Francia.


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> «*el gallego fue creado para el descanso del asno*» UNAMUNO, sobra decir quien fue. En sus últimas días probó el karma, humillado por aquellos a quienes alentó con estas vomitonas.



Esto suena a que los gallegos trabajan como animales sin quejarse.

Pero bueno.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los había pero los vascos no eran mayoritarios, ya te he explicado de dónde procedían la mayoría.



REvise sus fuentes.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Instrúyete y sobre todo no retuerzas la historia solo para instrumentalizar contra cualquier región de España



Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> REvise sus fuentes.


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> _*El psicólogo Julio González ha dado mucho juego en el tema. Es miembro del llamado Movimiento Gay del País Vasco, y no sé por qué lo dicen en inglés, siendo tan fanáticos del euskera. Se conoce que no hay palabra para «marica» en ese idioma de piedra*.
> 
> (FRANCISCO UMBRAL)_



Y donde está el problema? Donde la ofensa?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Instrúyete y sobre todo no retuerzas la historia solo para instrumentalizar contra cualquier región de España



Yo no retuerzo ni instrumentalizo.

Existe el libro el privilegio catalan de Jesus Lainz .. y otro equivalente pero para el caso vasco... no recuerdo el nombre.
Puede consultar la bibliografia y vera que no miente.


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> _*No es cierto que alguien o algo en particular ha sido el culpable de que el euskera sea hoy entre nosotros lengua menor o minoritaria. Con ser cosa probada su represión franquista en escuelas y cuarteles, esa acometida no explica ni mucho menos la pérdida de un idioma de nítido perfil rural y sin apenas soporte escrito.
> 
> (AURELIO ARTETA)*_



No sé quién es Aurelio arteta, pero donde está la ofensa? Dice algo que no sea cierto? Llevamos 40 años que se está gastando más en que la gente hable ese idioma que en metro de Bilbao, y aún así habitualmente lo hablan menos gente que cuando Franco escuchaba musica yeyé. En una sociedad en la que hasta nuestros retoños usan más expresiones latinas de allende los mares por la globalización idiomática que ha traído YouTube, pretender que alguien se aísle en un idioma que estaba limitado a una serie de actividades anteriores al siglo xix es de no tener ni idea.


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> *Siendo la lengua castellana el idioma oficial de la nación y el usual en todas las regiones españolas, y además el único y necesario en el comercio, en el Ejército y en los establecimientos de enseñanza donde por necesidad han de desenvolverse los hijos de este pueblo, rogamos a usted que, a imitación de sus antecesores, prescinda por completo del vascuence, que usted parece permitir, no consintiendo que los alumnos, ni usted en sus explicaciones, usen en la escuela otro idioma que el castellano, que usted muy bien posee, y que es el único que nos conviene y está mandado por las leyes vigentes.
> 
> (Notificación del ayuntamiento navarro de Ituren al maestro, año 1900), un ejemplo de autoodio de libro.*



Pues esto se ve flojo con respecto a lo que hacen en ikastolas y en colegios catalanes.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Jesús Laínz es Montañés y sabe de sobra cómo se repartían los negreros por regiones. 
Otra cosa es que en su legítima cruzada antiseparatista haga foco en las famiglias de ciertas regiones. 

No va a sacar las de la suya... pero por ejemplo, el mayor tratante de negros, fue un paisano suyo de apellido Gómez, ni vasco ni catalán



Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Yo no retuerzo ni instrumentalizo.
> 
> Existe el libro el privilegio catalan de Jesus Lainz .. y otro equivalente pero para el caso vasco... no recuerdo el nombre.
> Puede consultar la bibliografia y vera que no miente.


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> *..que como antes todo lo Judicial se actuaba en Lengua Cathalana, se escriba en adelante en idioma Castellano o Latín, como ya así la Real Junta [nuevo supremo órgano de gobierno en Cataluña] lo practica; pues se logrará la inteligencia de cualesquiera Jueces Españoles, sin haver de estudiar en lo inusitado de la Lengua de este Pays
> 
> (Instrucciones del fiscal Rodrigo Villalpando en 1716 sobre como deben actuar las autoridades españolas en Catalunya, para imponer su lengua y no aprender la catalana)
> 
> ...



Esto tiene su contexto histórico, el de nacimiento de las naciones estados actuales en las que se homogeneizaban instituciones. Habla incluso de latín, que era la lengua franca en Europa, aunque no la hablara nadie fuera del tema administrativo.

Ahora la cosa ha involucionado y lo que se ve es todo escrito en un idioma minoritario en dichas regiones.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Y donde está el problema? Donde la ofensa?



Pues que si hay palabras para gay.
Marica se utiliza de manera despectiva y gay/homosexual se usa de manera más formal en español, lo mismo pasa en euskera.
La ofensa recae en pensar que el euskera (idioma de piedra lo llama) no tiene X palabras.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Jesús Laínz es Montañés y sabe de sobra cómo se repartían los negreros por regiones.
> Otra cosa es que en su legítima cruzada antiseparatista haga foco en las famiglias de ciertas regiones.
> 
> No va a sacar las de la suya... pero por ejemplo, el mayor tratante de negros, fue un paisano suyo de apellido Gómez, ni vasco ni catalán



Vaya mierda de argumento... Lainz es montañes... fin de la conversacion. No tiene los apellidos correctos para hablar de esta tema no?
SIempre estas igual macho.


----------



## Chichimango (17 Dic 2022)

Lo del nacionalismo vasco y su amor por las ideologías disolventes (feminismo, lgtbismo, abortismo, globalismo etc) es de aurora boreal. El movimiento globalista conlleva la destrucción de cientos de lenguas y de culturas en todo el mundo, empezando por las más pequeñas, como es la vasca por ejemplo. Pero nada, ellos encantados con su mierda woke 24/7. Pues nada, a quien Dios se la dé...


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Pues que si hay palabras para gay.
> Marica se utiliza de manera despectiva y gay/homosexual se usa de manera más formal en español, lo mismo pasa en euskera.
> La ofensa recae en pensar que el euskera (idioma de piedra lo llama) no tiene X palabras.



No, lo que dice es que si tan obsesionado está con el uso del euskera, va y recurre a una palabra inglesa. 

Y por cierto, marica es tan despectivo como gay. Al fin y al cabo, marica es el diminutivo de María.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

Los primeros resultados...









Comerciantes vascos en el tráfico de esclavos


Entre ellos destacan el antzuolarra Juan de Zabalairala y el alavés Juan de Zulueta




www.diariovasco.com













El papel de los vascos en la trata de esclavos del siglo XVI


El papel de los vascos en la trata de esclavos del siglo XVI Una tesis de la UPV/EHU investiga sobre la actividad de la comunidad vasca de Sevilla y su participación en el comercio indiano...




www.ehu.eus













Cuando los vascos fueron negreros


Una tesis de la Universidad del País Vasco investiga sobre la actividad de la comunidad vasca de Sevilla y su participación en el comercio indiano




www.eldiario.es













La historia olvidada de los negreros vascos que se lucraron vendiendo esclavos en la Sevilla del siglo XVI


A Pedro de Morga y Garay (banquero), Juan de Urrutia (comerciante), Miguel de Jáuregui (marinero) y Martín Ochoa de Urquiza (funcionario) les unieron tres cosas. El origen: todos e




www.elmundo.es













Empresarios vascos dedicados al tráfico de esclavos, en "Baskoniako Historia Bat"


Baskoniako Historia bat del 8 de julio trata sobre los hombres de negocios y grandes familias vascas que se enriquecieron con el tráfico de esclavos en el siglo XIX




www.eitb.eus













Empresarios vascos dedicados al tráfico de esclavos, en "Baskoniako Historia Bat"


Baskoniako Historia bat del 8 de julio trata sobre los hombres de negocios y grandes familias vascas que se enriquecieron con el tráfico de esclavos en el siglo XIX




www.eitb.eus













Los vascos usaron la trata de esclavos para ascender en la Sevilla del XVI


Vitoria, 21 nov (EFE).- Los vascos que en el siglo XVI habían emigrado a Sevilla se valieron de la trata de esclavos con destino a América para ascender económica y




www.lavanguardia.com













Los vascos, una pieza fundamental en la trata de esclavos a América de la Sevilla del XVI


La comunidad era una de las más potentes de la ciudad, tenía habilidades comerciales y en navegación, y estaba presente en todas las fases del negocio



sevilla.abc.es
















Documental BBC Mundo: Cómo descubrí que mis antepasados participaron en el comercio de esclavos - BBC News Mundo


Investigando el pasado de sus ancestros, un periodista de BBC Mundo descubrió que dos de ellos estuvieron relacionados con el comercio de esclavos entre Europa y América en el siglo XIX. En un giro del destino, parte de la fortuna de ambos acabó en manos de los más desfavorecidos.




www.bbc.com












El clero católico, vascos y catalanes, los grandes esclavistas - Españoles de Cuba


vascos o vizcaínos y catalanes fueron los esclavistas más efectivos para el bendecido negocio de la esclavitud




espanolesdecuba.info





No me molesto ni en bajar a la cochera que tengo el ebook en el maletero del coche.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

Y fijese en el ultimo enlace que es con ... la iglesia hemos topado.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> No, lo que dice es que si tan obsesionado está con el uso del euskera, va y recurre a una palabra inglesa.
> 
> Y por cierto, marica es tan despectivo como gay. Al fin y al cabo, marica es el diminutivo de María.



Gay no es una palabra despectiva, de hecho, su origen es "alegre".
Marica, maricón, bollera, etc si lo son.


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por culpa de los vascos españa llego con sus barcos a america y a dar la vuelta al mundo. Putos vascos.
> 
> Por culpa de los catalanes españa es el pais donde se invento el submarino, putos catalanes.
> 
> PD: si los españoles se dedican a perder todo lo que le regalan vascos y catalanes ¿la culpa sera de los españoles no?



No odiamos a vascos y catalanes, odiamos al independentismo regional que desgraciadamente muchos cometen el error de generalizar cuando hay vascos de bien y catalanes de bien


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> No odiamos a vascos y catalanes, odiamos al independentismo regional que desgraciadamente muchos cometen el error de generalizar cuando hay vascos de bien y catalanes de bien



Yo tampoco odio a los españoles de bien, ahora adivina lo que es "de bien".


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Te lo he escrito porque sabe que en su provincia hubo tantos o mas negreros. Aquí lo sabemos todos... Pero chico, parece que no quieres entender el argumento porque te parte la acusación sesgada.





Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Vaya mierda de argumento... Lainz es montañes... fin de la conversacion. No tiene los apellidos correctos para hablar de esta tema no?
> SIempre estas igual macho.


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Yo tampoco odio a los españoles de bien, ahora adivina lo que es "de bien".



De bien son personas no ninis, que trabajan, se ganan la vida, no culpan a los demás y español obviamente...


----------



## LionelHutz (17 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Los vascos se dedicaron buena parte de ellos al trafico de negros.
> No eran de andar en la hacienda controlando a pico y pala,



¿y donde esta el problema?

Bien que traficaban ellos con nuestras mujeres cuando pondian. El hijo puta del marroqui tenia esclavas vascas en su arem.


----------



## LionelHutz (17 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Estas hablando con un un vasco al que otros vascos le han insultado por hablar en Castellano, asi que no me vengas llorando con esos temas....



Suele pasar que cuando hablas el idioma de quien llega con intención de aplastar a los del terruño, pues los lugareños se mosqueen


----------



## LionelHutz (17 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Los catalanes y vascos son españoles. La propaganda o tiene frito el cerebro. Los nacionalistas no sois "los catalanes" ni "los vascos". Solo el brazo tonto del enemigo.



España es un invento, una entelequia. Es imposible que el pueblo vasco, que habla una lengua que nisiquiera viene de la misma familia que el castellano, sea el mismo pueblo que el "español".


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> ¿y donde esta el problema?
> 
> Bien que traficaban ellos con nuestras mujeres cuando pondian. El hijo puta del marroqui tenia esclavas vascas en su arem.



Lee que no hace daño... te estan hablando de la epoca colonial americana.
Antes de eso eran capturas en otro marco completamente diferente, eran escaramuzas de poca monta y puntuales...
No era un negocio consistente de la escala de lo que vino despues.
No estamos hablando de esas.

Y en cualquier caso, sacar el pecho de la capacidad de emprendimiento cuando se basa en esto, pues para decirlo con la boca pequeña.


----------



## LionelHutz (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> No odiamos a vascos y catalanes, odiamos al independentismo regional que desgraciadamente muchos cometen el error de generalizar cuando hay vascos de bien y catalanes de bien



El independentismo existe porque odiais a vascos y catalanes, a los buenos. Tal vez por envidia.


----------



## LionelHutz (17 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Lee que no hace daño... te estan hablando de la epoca colonial americana.
> Antes era capturas en otro marco completamente diferente.
> No estamos hablando de esas.



Ya estamos con el tipico, la historia cuenta a partir del momento que me interesa a mi. Por otra parte, muy logico en alguien que difiende la existencia de españa.


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Gay no es una palabra despectiva, de hecho, su origen es "alegre".
> Marica, maricón, bollera, etc si lo son.



Flipante. Marica en si no es despectivo, porque es como equivalente a Marita o Maruja. Como tampoco gallina es despectivo, lo que pasa es que es una palabra que, al referirse a un tipo de personas no bien vistas por la sociedad, se convierte en insulto y se usa como insulto. La palabra no es baboso, arrastrado, chupapollas,... Es marica, diminutivo de María, un incidiendo en su condición femenina. Y me apuesto mi cuenta de burbuja a que gay se ha utilizado de manera despectiva hasta que ocurrieron los hechos en NY que dieron lugar al día del orgullo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Ya estamos con el tipico, la historia cuenta a partir del momento que me interesa a mi. Por otra parte, muy logico en alguien que difiende la existencia de españa.



Si señora... que si quiere bolsa.

Como os escuecen las verdades descarnadas.


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El declive del País Vasco: Una sociedad que desaparece
> 
> 
> Esa gente joven que no se siente nacionalista, entiende que se le coloca en posición de desventaja, que no se le ofrece alternativa ni futuro
> ...



Una pena que el pueblo que reconquisto España, que nos llevo a dominar los siete mares, un pueblo cuya genética está presente en todo lo que es la España postmusulmana termine así, apagándose y desapareciendo por obra y gracia del lamebotas de un tal Sabino.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Flipante. Marica en si no es despectivo, porque es como equivalente a Marita o Maruja. Como tampoco gallina es despectivo, lo que pasa es que es una palabra que, al referirse a un tipo de personas no bien vistas por la sociedad, se convierte en insulto y se usa como insulto. La palabra no es baboso, arrastrado, chupapollas,... Es marica, diminutivo de María, un incidiendo en su condición femenina. Y me apuesto mi cuenta de burbuja a que gay se ha utilizado de manera despectiva hasta que ocurrieron los hechos en NY que dieron lugar al día del orgullo.



A cuántas Marías llamas Marica?
Además te contradices, del "Marica en si no es despectivo" al "se convierte en insulto y se usa como insulto".
Si se usa como insulto, es despectivo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> España es un invento, una entelequia. Es imposible que el pueblo vasco, que habla una lengua que nisiquiera viene de la misma familia que el castellano, sea el mismo pueblo que el "español".



Genéticamente está totalmente demostrado que son 100% Atapuerca 
La teoría IBEROVASCA es la más aceptada por los lingüistas allí donde no gobierna el nazionalismo vasco oportunista

Vamos que tiene su morbo el hecho que los vascos sean los fieles conservadores de las mas puras raices españolas del mundo


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Esto fue dicho en un contexto de guerra, y además una guerra dura, contra Francia.




Sí, también Torrá dijo lo que dijo en un contexto concreto, pero a vosotros en ese momento no os interesaba tal contexto.

Francisco de Quevedo (1640): "Son los catalanes aborto monstruoso de la política"

Gonzalo Queipo de Llano (1936 o 1938): "Convertir Barcelona en un inmenso solar"

"¡Perros catalanes! ¡No sois dignos del sol que os alumbra!" (1939, en una misa, autor dudoso)

Luis de Galinsoga (1959): "Todos los catalanes son una mierda"

Manuel Fraga (1968): Ocuparemos Cataluña tantas veces como haga falta.

Santiago Bernabéu (1968): "Me gusta Cataluña y la quiero, a pesar de los catalanes"


----------



## omin0na (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Suele pasar que cuando hablas el idioma de quien llega con intención de aplastar a los del terruño, pues los lugareños se mosqueen




Fijate lo que ya te han comido la cabeza, hablo el lenguaje que se , no el lenguaje de los que tienen intención de aplastar a nadie o eres tan retrasado mental que estás diciendo que la mayoría de los que hablan castellano quieren aplastar el país Vasco....

Tantos años oyendo chorradas supremacistas vascas te han afectado tanto a tu forma de pensar que acabas de decir esa animalada.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Extínguete tú, vuelve al árbol y sigue comiendo cacahuetes.


----------



## fluffy (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Se la sopla no, la odian; y se debe a como españa se ha comportado con los vascos.



Cómo ha sido ese comportamiento? Ha sido contra todos los vascos? Cuándo empezó? Sigue produciéndose ese fenómeno? Los vascos que no odian España es porque no son conscientes de ese comportamiento?


----------



## LionelHutz (17 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Genéticamente está totalmente demostrado que son 100% Atapuerca
> La teoría IBEROVASCA es la más aceptada por los lingüistas allí donde no gobierna el nazionalismo vasco oportunista
> 
> Vamos que tiene su morbo el hecho que los vascos sean los fieles conservadores de las mas puras raices españolas del mundo



Pues si resulta que los españoles sois iberovascos, dejad esa mierda de dialecto romano y aprended el euskera.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Esto suena a que los gallegos trabajan como animales sin quejarse.
> 
> Pero bueno.



Mejor quedémonos con su *VIDA DE DON QUIJOTE Y SANCHO *(excluyendo su inevitable exabrupto contra el euskera) que con estas desafortunadas y superficiales observaciones sobre Galiza y los galegos.


----------



## LionelHutz (17 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Cómo ha sido ese comportamiento? Ha sido contra todos los vascos? Cuándo empezó? Sigue produciéndose ese fenómeno? Los vascos que no odian España es porque no son conscientes de ese comportamiento?



Vete a donde quieras en el mundo. Alli donde hay un pueblo que odia al pueblo extranjero que les domina, siempre hay colaboracionistas que estan encantados.


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> El independentismo existe porque odiais a vascos y catalanes, a los buenos. Tal vez por envidia.



La verdad se equivoca... Yo no voy a entrar en ese juego de odio del y tu mas...

Los vascos defendían a ultranza la monarquía y ni siquiera hablaban castellano, igual en Cataluña.... Nunca se hizo algo así en España...

Si se protegía y fomentaba las lenguas indígenas como no se iba a hacer con las lenguas regionales? No veo motivo de enfrentamiento... Se tiene el mismo problema en toda España y en toda Europa y no es que juanito gane más o que juanita habla castellano en la escuela.... Son problemas mucho mas serios lo que nos estamos jugando...

Pero bueno, nos gusta estar siempre peleando por gilipolleces, ayer era el independentismo, hoy es la guerra de Ucrania...


----------



## LionelHutz (17 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Fijate lo que ya te han comido la cabeza, hablo el lenguaje que se , no el lenguaje de los que tienen intención de aplastar a nadie o eres tan retrasado mental que estás diciendo que la mayoría de los que hablan castellano quieren aplastar el país Vasco....
> 
> Tantos años oyendo chorradas supremacistas vascas te han afectado tanto a tu forma de pensar que acabas de decir esa animalada.



El que sabes es el idioma de los que quieren acabar con la lengua local.

Fijate como te han comido la cabeza los supremacistas castellanos.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Muchos menos que los jacobinos centralistas


Las grandes matanzas del franquismo


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (17 Dic 2022)

Ya tardan


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Y donde está el problema? Donde la ofensa?



Umbral no sabía euskera y lo mínimo que hay que hacer es no hablar de lo que no se sabe.
El valor de lo que dice es el mismo que si yo digo que en sánscrito no existe la palabra "lesbiana": ninguno.
Y lo de "fanático"...no podía faltar. ¿Sabe usted que en Ávila son unos fanáticos por defender su lengua castellana?


----------



## omin0na (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> El que sabes es el idioma de los que quieren acabar con la lengua local.
> 
> Fijate como te han comido la cabeza los supremacistas castellanos.



Osea que la mayoría de argentinos, colombianos , peruanos , españoles,... quieren acabar con la lengua local 

Como os comen el coco....


----------



## Sonico (17 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Y sin un posible remedio.



Estoy harto de decirlo. NO hay vuelta atrás.
Por eso no entiendo ni comparto la nutrición de algunos cuando os decía que todos íbamos a desaparecer y no faltaban los comentarios de me nutre o ya no ceneis. La última fase es la mía. Vivid y disfrutad lo que os dejen y podáis que esto se va a la mierda. En mi calle sólo hablo español yo.


----------



## Sonico (17 Dic 2022)

Deninguna parte dijo:


> Esto es lo que ocurre cuando se crea un movimiento político basado en el odio y no en la búsqueda de la verdad y hacer mejorar a los tuyos.



Y cuando te encuentras con otro que viene a echarte y le das dinero por parir hijos. Fin.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

En cambio, "gay" es neutral por tu carabonita... 

Os entrenan al adoctrinamiento ya desde pequeños... y ni os enteráis. 




Republicano dijo:


> Flipante. Marica en si no es despectivo, porque es como equivalente a Marita o Maruja. Como tampoco gallina es despectivo, lo que pasa es que es una palabra que, al referirse a un tipo de personas no bien vistas por la sociedad, se convierte en insulto y se usa como insulto. La palabra no es baboso, arrastrado, chupapollas,... Es marica, diminutivo de María, un incidiendo en su condición femenina. Y me apuesto mi cuenta de burbuja a que gay se ha utilizado de manera despectiva hasta que ocurrieron los hechos en NY que dieron lugar al día del orgullo.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> No sé quién es Aurelio arteta, pero donde está la ofensa? Dice algo que no sea cierto? Llevamos 40 años que se está gastando más en que la gente hable ese idioma que en metro de Bilbao, y aún así habitualmente lo hablan menos gente que cuando Franco escuchaba musica yeyé. En una sociedad en la que hasta nuestros retoños usan más expresiones latinas de allende los mares por la globalización idiomática que ha traído YouTube, pretender que alguien se aísle en un idioma que estaba limitado a una serie de actividades anteriores al siglo xix es de no tener ni idea.



Es decir, esto es algo darwinista, y el castellano ha sido más apto para la comunicación que una lengua "de nítido perfil rural".
Varias barrabasadas en una.
En primer lugar, las lenguas "de nítido perfil rural" tienen una variedad, una riqueza y una flexibilidad infinitamente superior a esas mismas lenguas cuando son enseñadas y encorsetadas obligatoriamente en la enseñanza. Por otra parte, cualquier lengua es apta para el mundo moderno, ahí tienes el mismo latín contemporáneo con sus periódicos, el hebreo recuperado como lengua de Israel, etcétera.
En suma. el euskera rural no supone ninguna limitación para la comunicación en si mismo, las limitaciones le han venido de ser la lengua preterida por la administración estatal y centralista del estado. En euskera se puede hablar y escribir de cualquier asunto, desde Medicina a Ajedrez.
En segundo lugar, si has tenido un estado detrás que la impone, juegas como un ventajista: si hubiera sido al revés, en Palencia hablarían euskera y el castellano sería el idioma "limitado".
Tus líneas están llenas de prejuicios: " aisle, limitado, anteriores al siglo XIX"...llevas en tu mente las inevitables pústulas modernizantes y progresistas de la revolución de 1789 y de sus postulados jacobinos y culturicidas. Por cierto, que el estado francés africano-islámico lo disfrute bien, como parece ser que lo disfrutáis vosotros: mejor "expresiones latinas de allende los mares" que culturas españolas.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pues esto se ve flojo con respecto a lo que hacen en ikastolas y en colegios catalanes.



Muestre usted, pues, los textos de esas ikastolas o colegios catalanes que equivalen a este.
Textos, no artículos de Libertad Genital o cosas por el estilo.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

No lo habláis ni allí como para aprenderlo donde ni para chiringuitear cuenta



LionelHutz dijo:


> Pues si resulta que los españoles sois iberovascos, dejad esa mierda de dialecto romano y aprender el euskera.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Esto tiene su contexto histórico, el de nacimiento de las naciones estados actuales en las que se homogeneizaban instituciones. Habla incluso de latín, que era la lengua franca en Europa, aunque no la hablara nadie fuera del tema administrativo.
> 
> Ahora la cosa ha involucionado y lo que se ve es todo escrito en un idioma minoritario en dichas regiones.



"Idioma minoritario" cuando no es verdad: es el castellano el minoritario en Galiza todavía y lo sería en Catalunya y Euskadi si no hubiera sido impuesto. De hecho en Catalunya solamente se puede considerar mayoritario en Barcelona y su cinturón de pueblos habitados por personas de raíces no catalanas.
"Involucionado", de nuevo asoma usted la patita con los verbos: la evolución es el castellano, la involución las otras lenguas españolas.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> No odiamos a vascos y catalanes, odiamos al independentismo regional que desgraciadamente muchos cometen el error de generalizar cuando hay vascos de bien y catalanes de bien




Sería mejor que apoyases a los que somos independentistas antes de que nos hagamos separatistas. A este paso, no va a quedar otro remedio.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> En cambio, "gay" es neutral por tu carabonita...
> 
> Os entrenan al adoctrinamiento ya desde pequeños... y ni os enteráis.



Les puedes preguntar a estos ALEGA - Asociación de Lesbianas, Gais, Transexuales y Bisexua a ver porque en vez de usar la palabra maricas usan gais.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> "Idioma minoritario" cuando no es verdad: es el castellano el minoritario en Galiza todavía y lo sería en Catalunya y Euskadi si no hubiera sido impuesto. De hecho en Catalunya solamente se puede considerar mayoritario en Barcelona y su cinturón de pueblos habitados por personas de raíces no catalanas.
> "Involucionado", de nuevo asoma usted la patita con los verbos: la evolución es el castellano, la involución las otras lenguas españolas.



en cataluña se habla más el árabe que el catalán.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

También le puedo preguntar al carnicero de Mondragón si estaba justificado poner bombas



Ibar dijo:


> Les puedes preguntar a estos ALEGA - Asociación de Lesbianas, Gais, Transexuales y Bisexua a ver porque en vez de usar la palabra maricas usan gais.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> También le puedo preguntar al carnicero de Mondragón si estaba justificado poner bombas



Y también a la iglesia de porque calla ante los casos de pederastia.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

No calla, de hecho dice que es uno de los pecados más abominables

Los de la asociación esa que defiende la sodomía seguro que te explicará que la mayor parte de abusos a menores es obra de "gays" de esos



Ibar dijo:


> Y también a la iglesia de porque calla ante los casos de pederastia.


----------



## Mongolo471 (17 Dic 2022)

Es una maldición... Dejaron tirada a la Segunda República, se aprovecharon de un dictador y mataron gente inocente. Tiene sentido.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Estoy harto de decirlo. NO hay vuelta atrás.
> Por eso no entiendo ni comparto la nutrición de algunos cuando os decía que todos íbamos a desaparecer y no faltaban los comentarios de me nutre o ya no ceneis. La última fase es la mía. Vivid y disfrutad lo que os dejen y podáis que esto se va a la mierda. En mi calle sólo hablo español yo.



No lo creen, pero ya el sistema hace propaganda para educar a los hijos en inglés, lo mismo que hace 70 años se decía de educar en el "idioma de la patria"

Ellos educan a sus hijos en inglés, mañana en YES

*Estefanía Cabarcos: «En el parque me miraban como diciendo: 'Mira esta, hablándole inglés a la niña'»

Esta coruñesa, que fue la número uno de Galicia en las oposiciones al cuerpo de maestros de la Xunta con un 9,08 sobre 10, apuesta por la inmersión de sus hijos en el idioma, una tendencia que gana cada vez más adeptos en los hogares gallegos.*

*Estefanía Cabarcos: «En el parque me miraban como diciendo: 'Mira esta, hablándole inglés a la niña'»*

*(Claro que lo disimula hablando de bilingüismo y todas esas insensateces: una cosa es ser políglota y otra ser bilingüe; el bilingüismo es, en realidad, el primer escalón para la substitución de la lengua minorizada por la hegemónica)*


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No calla, de hecho dice que es uno de los pecados más abominables
> 
> Los de la asociación esa que defiende la sodomía seguro que te explicará que la mayor parte de abusos a menores es obra de "gays" de esos



Pecados que ocultaron de los "gays católicos" esos...


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Sería mejor que apoyases a los que somos independentistas antes de que nos hagamos separatistas. A este paso, no va a quedar otro remedio.



Nope... Lo siento, sera buena persona quizás o lo que quiera... Pero no puedo apoyar la disolución de España, aunque cada día me de mas igual que se consuma bajo un infierno islámico porque muchas veces pienso que lo merecen, pero algo me hace tener fe...


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> A cuántas Marías llamas Marica?
> Además te contradices, del "Marica en si no es despectivo" al "se convierte en insulto y se usa como insulto".
> Si se usa como insulto, es despectivo.



Tu odio no te hace razonar y encima metes la pata.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Parece que eso no lo cacarean tanto los de esa asociación de gayses, ¿eh? 



Ibar dijo:


> Pecados que ocultaron de los "gays católicos" esos...


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Nope... Lo siento, sera buena persona quizás o lo que quiera... Pero no puedo apoyar la disolución de España, aunque cada día me de mas igual que se consuma bajo un infierno islámico porque muchas veces pienso que lo merecen, pero algo me hace tener fe...



Ser independentista no es querer la disolución de Hespanya, es concebirla de otra forma.
Sigue confundiendo eso con ser separatista.
Hay que tener otras referencias que el jacobinismo centralista.
Por ejemplo, lo que era (y, especialmente, lo que podría haber llegado a ser) el Imperio Austro-Húngaro.
Solamente lo pudieron destruir desde fuera...fomentaron todo lo que pudieron el separatismo interior, pero ello no habría sido suficiente para acabar con él.

Requiem por un imperio difunto - Ibérica Libros

En Viena, en el Parlamento de la parte austríaca, los diputados podían hablar en checo, por ejemplo.
¿Me va entendiendo?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Y también a la iglesia de porque calla ante los casos de pederastia.



pero de dónde has salido tú?


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Tu odio no te hace razonar y encima metes la pata.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295419
> 
> ...



Carácter peyorativo, insulto grosero...
Gracias por darme la razón.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Parece que eso no lo cacarean tanto los de esa asociación de gayses, ¿eh?



¿Y qué tienen que cacarear ellos? Eso es problema de la iglesia, no de una asociación gay de Cantabria.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> pero de dónde has salido tú?



De un coño.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Ah, que la mayoría de abusos pederastas es de "gayses" no tiene nada que ver con las asociaciones de ellos... 

Claro



Ibar dijo:


> ¿Y qué tienen que cacarear ellos? Eso es problema de la iglesia, no de una asociación gay de Cantabria.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

"“_Nós compreendemos que a um galego, a um basco ou a um catalão que não queira ser espanhol se lhe chame “separatista”; mas eu pergunto como deve chamar-se-lhe a um galego que não queira ser galego, a um basco que não queira ser basco, a um catalão que não queira ser catalão. Estou seguro de que em Castela a estes “impatriotas” chamam-lhes “bons espanhóis”, “modelo de patriotas”, quando em realidade som traidores a si mesmos e á terra que lhes deu o ser. ¡Estes si que são separatistas!"

*AFONSO DANIEL RODRÍGUEZ CASTELAO, político nacionalista gallego ( 1886-1950)*

¿Suportariam os castelhanos uma Espanha catalã e empenhada em catalanizar a Castela? Estou bem seguro de que abominariam duma Espanha que não fosse sua, e de que seriam rabeados separatistas. Pois bem; se os democratas espanhóis sabem da vontade fortíssima de Castela e cantam a proverbial altiveza dos castelhanos, igualmente devem reconhecer o inexpugnável caráter dos povos que resistiram quatro séculos de coação assimilista e hoje reclamam o direito á liberdade, que é o direito á existência.

“Espanha foi separatista de Galiza muito antes de que existissem galegos separatistas”

 Somos federais e cuidamos que os separatismos, como tendência, são anacrônicos; mas cremos que as nacionalidades devem topar a sua liberdade dentro dos Estados complexos“

“Os senhoritos reacionários pretendem anovar os sonhos imperialistas da monarquia absoluta com o galho de restabelecerem os tempos abolidos, sem decatar-se do bárbaro sacrilégio que cometem, porque em nome de Deus nem se pode afogar a livre respiração do espírito dos homes nem se pode coutar o anseio dos povos que lutam polo seu próprio ser. Os senhoritos comungam com a “sagra unidade da pátria”, que é uma roda de muinho para nós e um amparo de privilégios anticristãos para eles; mas será bem declarar que nem têm consciência da unidade possível nem sentimentos de pátria verdadeira. *E por muito que digam s**ão os únicos separatistas que conhecemos. Foram-no de Portugal, são-no de Catalunya, ser-no-ão de Euskadi e de Galiza“*

(ÍDEM)_


----------



## Meñakoz (17 Dic 2022)

La jubilación de 300 médicos amenaza con agravar la falta de profesionales en Euskadi y por ello el GV ha aprobado una ley que permitirá contratar extracomunitarios para trabajar de médicos en Osakidetza.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ah, que la mayoría de abusos pederastas es de "gayses" no tiene nada que ver con las asociaciones de ellos...
> 
> Claro



Pues no, es como decir que todos los delitos cometidos en países católicos son cosa de la iglesia.
Lo que si tiene que ver es lo que ha ocultado la iglesia con lo que pasaba en ella.

Si miembros de esa asociación se hubiesen dedicado a violar niños en su sede y se callaran si que sería un problema de esa asociación, pero no es el caso.


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ser independentista no es querer la disolución de Hespanya, es concebirla de otra forma.
> Sigue confundiendo eso con ser separatista.
> Hay que tener otras referencias que el jacobinismo centralista.
> Por ejemplo, lo que era (y, especialmente, lo que podría haber llegado a ser) el Imperio Austro-Húngaro.
> ...



Sisi, le entiendo, pero una perdida así del país sería la balcanizacion y destrucción de España...

Por que no paran de islamizar cataluña? No lo entiendo que os han hecho el resto de regiones de España y preferís llenar las ciudades de delincuentes moros y negros


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

¡Cómo no va a ser asunto de las asociaciones pro sodomía el que haya tanto porcentaje de abuso a menores cometidos por gays, a su vez muchos de ellos abusados por otros gays en su infancia o juventud!



Ibar dijo:


> Pues no, es como decir que todos los delitos cometidos en países católicos son cosa de la iglesia.
> Lo que si tiene que ver es lo que ha ocultado la iglesia con lo que pasaba en ella.
> 
> Si miembros de esa asociación se hubiesen dedicado a violar niños en su sede y se callaran si que sería un problema de esa asociación, pero no es el caso.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Sisi, le entiendo, pero una perdida así del país sería la balcanizacion y destrucción de España...
> 
> Por que no paran de islamizar cataluña? No lo entiendo que os han hecho el resto de regiones de España y preferís llenar las ciudades de delincuentes moros y negros



¿Y por qué no paran ustedes de islamizar Madrid?

Por cierto, acabo de saber que las competencias en inmigración las tiene la Generalitat, de verdad que no lo sabía.

Y no me acuse de islamizar nada, ya he dado mi opinión aquí varias veces sobre el estado francés, el sueño húmedo de los espanyolistas: un estado africano-islámico que es la vergüenza de Europa. Todo comenzó en 1789, con genocidios como La Vendée y la destrucción de otras identidades europeas diferentes a la francesa. 

No se podía saber, ¿verdadf?


----------



## Sonico (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> No lo creen, pero ya el sistema hace propaganda para educar a los hijos en inglés, lo mismo que hace 70 años se decía de educar en el "idioma de la patria"
> 
> Ellos educan a sus hijos en inglés, mañana en YES
> 
> ...



Estoy estudiando y todos los ejercicios de inglés consisten en narrar la historia de in nigeriano que viajó a Londres o de una chica que vive en Londres con una negrita.
Ya no hay vuelta atrás.
El próximo alcalde de mi localidad se llama Bachir.


----------



## Sonico (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ser independentista no es querer la disolución de Hespanya, es concebirla de otra forma.
> Sigue confundiendo eso con ser separatista.
> Hay que tener otras referencias que el jacobinismo centralista.
> Por ejemplo, lo que era (y, especialmente, lo que podría haber llegado a ser) el Imperio Austro-Húngaro.
> ...



¿Sabes lo que es un tonto útil?
Vosotros habéis sido los tontos útiles para el islam.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Estoy estudiando y todos los ejercicios de inglés consisten en narrar la historia de in nigeriano que viajó a Londres o de una chica que vive en Londres con una negrita.
> Ya no hay vuelta atrás.
> El próximo alcalde de mi localidad se llama Bachir.




Los manuales escolares de inglés son "canela fina" sobre la ideología disolvente que allí se destila. 
Puro odio contra Europa, se podría resumir.
Apología de la invasión por parte de otras culturas.
Pero el problema es el euskera.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que es un tonto útil?
> Vosotros habéis sido los tontos útiles para el islam.



Deja de presuponer en mi persona esos disparates o te bloqueo por calumniador.


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no paran ustedes de islamizar Madrid?
> 
> Por cierto, acabo de saber que las competencias en inmigración las tiene la Generalitat, de verdad que no lo sabía.
> 
> ...



No recuerdo quien... Pero decía que para conseguir un plan había que traer moros que no hablen castellano, para que fuesen fieles a cataluña y no españa ya que no tendrían nada que ver ni en la sangre ni en el habla... Todo va según lo planeado... Con esas banderas masónicas que son todas iguales... Obviamente estamos gobernados por los malos, pero la comunidad mas ensuciada es Caraluña y no es por casualidad.

Desconozco el genocidio del que habla, pero casi seguro que fue cometido por liberales enemigos de España...


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¡Cómo no va a ser asunto de las asociaciones pro sodomía el que haya tanto porcentaje de abuso a menores cometidos por gays, a su vez muchos de ellos abusados por otros gays en su infancia o juventud!



Esas asociaciones ni existían cuando se daban esos casos *dentro* de la Iglesia. Qué pronto escurrimos el bulto cuando nos conviene, ¿Eh?
Esas asociaciones no defienden el abuso sexual, la iglesia tampoco, pero miró para otro lado aún sabiéndolo.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> No recuerdo quien... Pero decía que para conseguir un plan había que traer moros que no hablen castellano, para que fuesen fieles a cataluña y no españa ya que no tendrían nada que ver ni en la sangre ni en el habla... Todo va según lo planeado... Con esas banderas masónicas que son todas iguales... Obviamente estamos gobernados por los malos, pero la comunidad mas ensuciada es Caraluña y no es por casualidad.
> 
> Desconozco el genocidio del que habla, pero casi seguro que fue cometido por liberales enemigos de España...




Pues yo agradecía que buscase esa cita, pero si me habla de personas de ERC, CiU, CUP, etcétera, no me extrañaría nada.
¿Y lo de las competencias en inmigración? ¿Nada que decir?
Todo va según lo planeado, pero no planeado por la Generalitat: ésta es el títere al final de la cuerda.
¿Y lo de la islamiación de Madrid? ¿Reconoce este edificio?


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

A día de hoy es algo muy extendido fuera de la Iglesia, ya no solo el abuso sodomita SINO LA DEFENSA IDEOLÓGICA DE LA PEDOFILIA

Cómo no va a concernirles



Ibar dijo:


> Esas asociaciones ni existían cuando se daban esos casos *dentro* de la Iglesia. Que pronto escurrimos el bulto cuando nos conviene, ¿Eh?
> Esas asociaciones no defienden el abuso sexual, la iglesia tampoco, pero miró para otro lado aún sabiéndolo.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Desconozco el genocidio del que habla, pero casi seguro que fue cometido por liberales enemigos de España...




La horrenda masacre anticatólica de La Vendée

Los revolucionarios no podían quedarse viendo esto, el general Turreau dio la sentencia “Tenemos que convertir a la Vendée en un cementerio nacional”, y las represalias comenzaron contra la región de la Vendée, la solución tomada fue destruirla. A cargo del mismo Turreau y de el general François Amey, se dividieron la zona en doce, a cada zona correspondería una columna militar, que serían conocidas y no en balde, como las columnas infernales, y la misión consistió en destruir todo (casas, bosques, aldeas enteras, sembrados, iglesias, etc.) y asesinar mujeres, niños y hombres de manera indiscriminada. El balance final es que hubo más de 100,000 muertos. Hubo toda clase de atrocidades contra la población, violencia, saqueo, torturas de todo tipo, por ejemplo se llegó a arrojar a mujeres y niños a hornos de pan.

(Esta es la Francia revolucionaria, admirada en los sueños húmedos del centralismo jacobino)


----------



## GordoFanegas (17 Dic 2022)

Y además "maricón" suena a bóveda y es más digno que por ejemplo "mariquita".


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A día de hoy es algo muy extendido fuera de la Iglesia, ya no solo el abuso sodomita SINO LA DEFENSA IDEOLÓGICA DE LA PEDOFILIA
> 
> Cómo no va a concernirles



¿Otra vez echando balones fuera?
*La iglesia ocultó casos de pederastia en su seno durante años.*

¿Confesionario, 4 Ave Marías y barra libre?


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Ahora de repente quieres focalizar en la Iglesia, como si la sodomía no estuviese por todos lados. 

¿Por qué pretendes eludir que la mayoría de abusos a menores viene de tu colectivo? 



Ibar dijo:


> ¿Otra vez echando balones fuera?
> *La iglesia ocultó casos de pederastia en su seno durante años.*
> 
> ¿Confesionario, 4 Ave Marías y barra libre?


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Pues yo agradecía que buscase esa cita, pero si me habla de personas de ERC, CiU, CUP, etcétera, no me extrañaría nada.
> ¿Y lo de las competencias en inmigración? ¿Nada que decir?
> Todo va según lo planeado, pero no planeado por la Generalitat: ésta es el títere al final de la cuerda.
> ¿Y lo de la islamiación de Madrid? ¿Reconoce este edificio?



La buscaré... Era un catalán impirtante del siglo XIX/XX No recuerdo el nombre


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Más citas de CASTELAO:

“_Pol-o contrário: s_ã_o separatistas os que perderam as colônias e Portugal e não têm inconveniente em que também se perda Catalunya, Vascónia e Galiza

“Não somos separatistas! Disse-o muitas vezes e repito-o agora: Os arredistas são eles, porque perderam todo quanto tinha Espanha. Perderam as Colônias; perdeu-se em Espanha a grande fachada do nosso casal hispânico: Portugal, e eles não sabem que perderam a melhor fachada do seu lar; perderam todo e estavam dispostos a perder Catalunya, a perder Euskadi, a perder Galiza. ¿Que lhes importa? *Iriam reduzindo a sua parte tanto, tanto, que poderiam topar-se na derradeira hora, todos eles juntos num cabaré de Madrid*

“Pois eles que nos falem de que queremos criar mais fronteiras horizontais, temos que dizer-lhes: os separatistas sois vós que fazeis a separação mais criminal; mas também dizemos que nós acabaremos com essas fronteiras verticais.

 Lembro-me dum monárquico, adorador da “sagra unidade” e separatista de Catalunya. Um dia apareceu com um unheiro. A dor do colhiço chegava-lhe ao coração e não o deixava dormir. Agarimava o dedo enfermo, envolto em algodoes. Então um deputado, que votara nas Cortes o Estatuto de Catalunya, disse-lhe, para desquitar-se: *«Seique che dói o dedo, ¿eh? Por que não o desprezas e o cortas? Porque che dói, não si? ¡Claro! Dói-che porque é uma parte da unidade do teu corpo. Se sentires, como dizes, a unidade de Espanha, doer-che-ia Catalunya…*

“O separatismo em Espanha é conseqüência da política absorvente, uniformista, totalitária. ¿Que, acaso não é lícito que eu me sinta separatista de Franco? Ah, se eu pudesse nestes momentos separar a Galicia da Espanha totalitária (ovação) fá-lo-ia sem vacilar,* embora não fosse mais que para dizer-lhe aos espanhóis expatriados: «Aqui tendes uma Espanha onde se pode viver em liberdade». …* Mas duma República legalmente constituída pola vontade do povo e assentada sobre as realidades espanholas jamais poderíamos sentir-nos separatistas_


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> La buscaré... Era un catalán impirtante del siglo XIX/XX No recuerdo el nombre



Realmente, me resulta extraño que en el siglo XIX, e incluso en la mayor parte del XX, hubiese interés en la islamización de Catalunya por parte de lo que podemos llamar "nacionalismo" político catalán. Eso ha sido algo históricamente muy reciente y no se puede separar de la invasión por doquier de la ideología globalista.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ahora de repente quieres focalizar en la Iglesia, como si la sodomía no estuviese por todos lados.
> 
> ¿Por qué pretendes eludir que la mayoría de abusos a menores viene de tu colectivo?



¿De repente? Mi primera respuesta a tu mierda de respuesta ha sido directamente sobre la iglesia.  
¿Mi colectivo? 
Como no me voy a focalizar en la iglesia si he empezado hablando de los pecadillos de la iglesia?

Todos los abusos que la iglesia ocultó si que vienen de tu colectivo, por eso intentas desesperadamente acusar a asociaciones que nada tienen que ver con lo ocurrido en el seno de la iglesia.


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> La horrenda masacre anticatólica de La Vendée
> 
> Los revolucionarios no podían quedarse viendo esto, el general Turreau dio la sentencia “Tenemos que convertir a la Vendée en un cementerio nacional”, y las represalias comenzaron contra la región de la Vendée, la solución tomada fue destruirla. A cargo del mismo Turreau y de el general François Amey, se dividieron la zona en doce, a cada zona correspondería una columna militar, que serían conocidas y no en balde, como las columnas infernales, y la misión consistió en destruir todo (casas, bosques, aldeas enteras, sembrados, iglesias, etc.) y asesinar mujeres, niños y hombres de manera indiscriminada. El balance final es que hubo más de 100,000 muertos. Hubo toda clase de atrocidades contra la población, violencia, saqueo, torturas de todo tipo, por ejemplo se llegó a arrojar a mujeres y niños a hornos de pan.
> 
> (Esta es la Francia revolucionaria, admirada en los sueños húmedos del centralismo jacobino)



Todo lo que huela a este tipo de revolución así termina...

Y si vamos al tema que nos interesa... En este caso España, lo hemos visto en la guerra de independencia, en la cual se hizo un auténtico genocidio de españoles, con los decretos a muerte por Bolivar que por cierto, era negro... No como lo vemos en cuadrados o como asesino a los hombres de la región de Pasto por apoyar la monarquía....

Y si trazamos una línea de donde viene esto... Es en la masonería, afincada en el liberalismo y traída a España bajo el sello de la monarquia francesa...

Fueron ellos quienes expulsaron a la compañía de Jesús....

Y por su culpa nos han hecho sufrir 4 guerras civiles... Y ahora independentismo en cualquier región que tenga algo diferente a otra región del país


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Realmente, me resulta extraño que en el siglo XIX, e incluso en la mayor parte del XX, hubiese interés en la islamización de Catalunya por parte d elo que podemos llamar "nacionalismo" político catalán. Eso ha sido algo históricamente muy reciente y no se puede separar de la invasión por doquier de la ideología globalista.



A mi también me sorprendió...


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Si se usa como insulto, es despectivo.





Ibar dijo:


> Carácter peyorativo, insulto grosero...
> Gracias por darme la razón.




Pues como gallina, pero la palabra gallina ni es insulto en si. Cuando se uso la palabra gallina para los cobardes no es porque la palabra gallina fuera despectiva, sino que fue despectiva por aplicarsela a los cobardes. Igual que marica, que no se le aplico a los afeminados por ser despectiva, sino que se convirtió en despectiva por aplicarsela a los afeminados. Lo mismo que se les llamo maricas, se les pudo llamar damas, o divertidas, como dicen los británicos y esa palabra se convertiría en despectiva, no por la palabra que es Despectiva, sino que se convierte en despectiva por la persona a la que se le aplica. 

Y si gay dejo de ser despectivo es porque en España era una palabra nueva, pero lo de marica está muy normalizado en España y los mariquitas se suelen llamar a su mismo mariquitas.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Todo lo que huela a este tipo de revolución así termina...
> 
> Y si vamos al tema que nos interesa... En este caso España, lo hemos visto en la guerra de independencia, en la cual se hizo un auténtico genocidio de españoles, con los decretos a muerte por Bolivar que por cierto, era negro... No como lo vemos en cuadrados o como asesino a los hombres de la región de Pasto por apoyar la monarquía....
> 
> ...




La alocución radiada de Franco del 17-7-1936 está trufada de la siniestra tríada revolucionária: LIBERTÉ, IGUALITÉ, FRATERNITÉ:

"
Españoles! A cuantos sentís el santo nombre de España, a los que en las filas del Ejército y la Armada habéis hecho profesión de fe en el servicio de la patria, a cuantos jurasteis defenderla de sus enemigos hasta perder la vida, la nación os llama a su defensa. La situación en España es cada día más crítica; la anarquía reina en la mayoría de los campos y pueblos; autoridades de nombramiento gubernativo presiden, cuando no fomentan, las revueltas; a tiro de pistola y ametralladoras se dirimen las diferencias entre los asesinos que alevosa y traidoramente os asesinan, sin que los poderes públicos impongan la paz y la justicia. Huelgas revolucionarias de todo orden paralizan la vida de la población, arruinando y destruyendo sus fuentes de riqueza y creando una situación de hambre que lanzará a la desesperación a los hombres trabajadores. Los monumentos y tesoros artísticos son objeto de los más enconados ataques de las hordas revolucionarias, obedeciendo a la consigna que reciben de las directivas extranjeras, con la complicidad y negligencia de los gobernadores de monterilla. Los más graves delitos se cometen en las ciudades y en los campos, mientras las fuerzas de orden público permanecen acuarteladas, corroídas por la desesperación que provoca una obediencia ciega a gobernantes que intentan deshonrarles. El Ejército, la Marina y demás institutos armados son blanco de los más soeces y calumniosos ataques, precisamente por parte de aquellos que debían velar por su prestigio, y entre tanto *los estados de excepción de alarma sólo sirven para amordazar al pueblo *(¡que jeta!) y que España ignore lo que sucede fuera de las puertas de sus villas y ciudades, así como también para encarcelar a los pretendidos adversarios políticos.

La Constitución, por todos suspendida y vulnerada, sufre un eclipse total: ni* igualdad* ante la ley; ni *libertad*, aherrojada por la tiranía; ni *fraternidad,* cuando el odio y el crimen han sustituido el mutuo respeto; ni unidad de la Patria, amenazada por el desgarramiento territorial, más que por regionalismos que los Poderes fomentan; ni integridad ni defensa de nuestra frontera, cuando en el corazón de España se escuchan las emisoras extranjeras anunciar la destrucción y reparto de nuestro suelo. La Magistratura, cuya independencia garantiza la Constitución, sufre igualmente persecuciones y los más duros ataques a su independencia. Pactos electorales, hechos a, costa de la integridad de la propia Patria, unidos a los asaltos a Gobiernos civiles y cajas fuertes para falsear las actas formaron la máscara de legalidad que nos presidía.

Nada contuvo las apariencias del Gobierno, destitución ilegal del moderador, glorificación de las revoluciones de Asturias y Cataluña, una y otra quebrantadoras de la Constitución, que en nombre del pueblo era el Código fundamental, de nuestras instituciones.

Al espíritu revolucionario e inconsciente de las masas, engañadas y explotadas por los agentes soviéticos, se ocultan las sangrientas realidades de aquel régimen que sacrificó para su existencia 25 millones de personas, se unen la molicie y negligencia de autoridades de todas clases que, amparadas en un Poder claudicante, carecen de autoridad y prestigio para imponer el orden en el imperio de la* libertad* y de la justicia.

¿Es que se puede consentir un día más el vergonzoso espectáculo que estamos dando al mundo? ¿Es que podemos abandonar a España a los enemigos de la Patria, con proceder cobarde y traidor, entregándola sin lucha y sin resistencia?

¡Eso, no! Que lo hagan los traidores, pero no lo haremos quienes juramos defenderla.

Justicia,* igualdad *ante las leyes, ofrecemos.

Paz y amor entre los españoles; *libertad y fraternidad,* exenta de libertinajes y tiranías.

Trabajo para todos, justicia social, llevada a cabo sin encono ni violencia y una equitativa y progresiva distribución de riqueza, sin destruir ni poner en peligro la economía española.

Pero, frente a esto, una guerra sin cuartel a los explotadores de la política, a los engaños del obrero honrado, a los extranjeros y a los extranjerizantes, que directa y solapadamente intentan destruir a España.

En estos momentos es España entera la que se levanta pidiendo paz,_* fraternidad *_y justicia; en todas las regiones el Ejército, la Marina y fuerzas del orden público se lanza a defender la Patria.

La energía en el sostenimiento del orden estará en proporción a la magnitud de la resistencia que se ofrezca.

Nuestro impulso no se determina por la defensa de unos intereses bastardos ni por el deseo de retroceder en el camino de la Historia, porque las instituciones, sea cuales fuesen, deben garantizar un mínimo de convivencia entre los ciudadanos, que, no obstante las ilusiones puestas por tantos españoles, se han visto defraudadas pese a toda la transigencia y comprensión de todos los organismos nacionales, con una respuesta anárquica, cuya realidad es imponderable.

Como la pureza de nuestras intenciones nos impide el yugular aquellas conquistas que representan un avance en el mejoramiento político social, el espíritu de odio y venganza no tiene albergue en nuestro pecho; del forzoso naufragio que sufrirán algunos ensayos legislativos, sabremos salvar cuanto sea compatible con la paz interior de España y su anhelada grandeza, haciendo reales en nuestra Patria, por primera vez y _*en este orden, la trilogía, fraternidad, libertad, e igualdad.*_

Españoles: ¡Viva España! ¡Viva el honrado pueblo español!

Francisco Franco, Comandante general de Canarias. Santa Cruz de Tenerife, a las cinco y cuarto el 18 de julio de 1936.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pues como gallina, pero la palabra gallina ni es insulto en si. Cuando se uso la palabra gallina para los cobardes no es porque la palabra gallina fuera despectiva, sino que fue despectiva por aplicarsela a los cobardes. Igual que marica, que no se le aplico a los afeminados por ser despectiva, sino que se convirtió en despectiva por aplicarsela a los afeminados. Lo mismo que se les llamo maricas, se les pudo llamar damas, o divertidas, como dicen los británicos y esa palabra se convertiría en despectiva, no por la palabra que es Despectiva, sino que se convierte en despectiva por la persona a la que se le aplica.
> 
> Y si gay dejo de ser despectivo es porque en España era una palabra nueva, pero lo de marica está muy normalizado en España y los mariquitas se suelen llamar a su mismo mariquitas.



Sí, está muy normalizado como insulto y así es usado, que me quieras hacer creer lo contrario pues como que no.

No hay asociaciones de maricas, las hay de gays/homosexuales por ser estas palabras formales y no despectivas.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Todo lo que huela a este tipo de revolución así termina...
> 
> Y si vamos al tema que nos interesa... En este caso España, lo hemos visto en la guerra de independencia, en la cual se hizo un auténtico genocidio de españoles, con los decretos a muerte por Bolivar que por cierto, era negro... No como lo vemos en cuadrados o como asesino a los hombres de la región de Pasto por apoyar la monarquía....
> 
> ...



Los crímenes de Bolívar:






Muy elucidativo.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Aquí se empezó con el tema gays y tú has querido derivarlo a solo uno de los ámbitos donde se da

Y es que el abuso de menores es básicamente un acto gay, ¿POR QUÉ TU COLECTIVO NO PIDE PERDÓN POR ESA PARTE DE ÉL QUE HA COMETIDO Y SIGUE COMETIENDO SEMEJANTE INMUNDICIA? 





Ibar dijo:


> ¿De repente? Mi primera respuesta a tu mierda de respuesta ha sido directamente sobre la iglesia.
> ¿Mi colectivo?
> Como no me voy a focalizar en la iglesia si he empezado hablando de los pecadillos de la iglesia?
> 
> Todos los abusos que la iglesia ocultó si que vienen de tu colectivo, por eso intentas desesperadamente acusar a asociaciones que nada tienen que ver con lo ocurrido en el seno de la iglesia.


----------



## Ibar (17 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Aquí se empezó con el tema gays y tú has querido derivarlo a solo uno de los ámbitos donde se da
> 
> Y es que el abuso de menores es básicamente un acto gay, ¿POR QUÉ TU COLECTIVO NO PIDE PERDÓN POR ESA PARTE DE ÉL QUE HA COMETIDO Y SIGUE COMETIENDO SEMEJANTE INMUNDICIA?



Aquí se empezó con la palabra gay, tú derivaste el tema en carniceros de cierta localidad Guipuzcoana y yo contraataqué con tu amada iglesia porque sabía que ibas a picarte de mala manera.

Pedirán perdón, o al menos tendrán que pedirlo, cuando eso ocurra dentro de su asociación. Eres igual que las feminazis pero con los gais: "Las personas que violan son mayoritariamente hombres y por eso hay que castigar a todo el colectivo masculino" o como los anglos "hinca-rodillas" por el tema BLM.
¿Vas a pedir perdón como hombre porque cierto hombre violó a una mujer? ¿Vas a pedir perdón porque un blanco mató a un negro?

¿Tiene que pedir perdón una asociación LGTB porque un homosexual violó a un niño?

¿Tiene que pedir perdón la iglesia por OCULTAR casos de pederastia en su seno? Pues me da que en este caso la iglesia tiene mucha responsabilidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Por eso digo, que estás desviando la cuestión para eludir denunciar la lacra pedófila entre los gayses... que es la auténtica causa de la connotación de palabras como "maricón".





Ibar dijo:


> Aquí se empezó con la palabra gay, tú derivaste el tema en carniceros de cierta localidad Guipuzcoana y yo contraataqué con tu amada iglesia porque sabía que ibas a picarte de mala manera.
> 
> Pedirán perdón, o al menos tendrán que pedirlo, cuando eso ocurra dentro de su asociación. Eres igual que las feminazis pero con los gais: "Las personas que violan son mayoritariamente hombres y por eso hay que castigar a todo el colectivo masculino" o como los anglos "hinca-rodillas" por el tema BLM.
> ¿Vas a pedir perdón como hombre porque cierto hombre violó a una mujer? ¿Vas a pedir perdón porque un blanco mató a un negro?
> ...


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Los crímenes de Bolívar:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295462
> 
> 
> Muy elucidativo.



Justo es en el libro que me baso para hablar de esto... Cuando lo compré pensaba... Como me pula la pasta en una cagada letrinoamericana verás... Pero el hombre muy profesional y conocedor de lo que habla


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> La alocución radiada de Franco del 17-7-1936 está trufada de la siniestra tríada revolucionária: LIBERTÉ, IGUALITÉ, FRATERNITÉ:
> 
> "
> Españoles! A cuantos sentís el santo nombre de España, a los que en las filas del Ejército y la Armada habéis hecho profesión de fe en el servicio de la patria, a cuantos jurasteis defenderla de sus enemigos hasta perder la vida, la nación os llama a su defensa. La situación en España es cada día más crítica; la anarquía reina en la mayoría de los campos y pueblos; autoridades de nombramiento gubernativo presiden, cuando no fomentan, las revueltas; a tiro de pistola y ametralladoras se dirimen las diferencias entre los asesinos que alevosa y traidoramente os asesinan, sin que los poderes públicos impongan la paz y la justicia. Huelgas revolucionarias de todo orden paralizan la vida de la población, arruinando y destruyendo sus fuentes de riqueza y creando una situación de hambre que lanzará a la desesperación a los hombres trabajadores. Los monumentos y tesoros artísticos son objeto de los más enconados ataques de las hordas revolucionarias, obedeciendo a la consigna que reciben de las directivas extranjeras, con la complicidad y negligencia de los gobernadores de monterilla. Los más graves delitos se cometen en las ciudades y en los campos, mientras las fuerzas de orden público permanecen acuarteladas, corroídas por la desesperación que provoca una obediencia ciega a gobernantes que intentan deshonrarles. El Ejército, la Marina y demás institutos armados son blanco de los más soeces y calumniosos ataques, precisamente por parte de aquellos que debían velar por su prestigio, y entre tanto *los estados de excepción de alarma sólo sirven para amordazar al pueblo *(¡que jeta!) y que España ignore lo que sucede fuera de las puertas de sus villas y ciudades, así como también para encarcelar a los pretendidos adversarios políticos.
> ...



La lucha de Franco fue contra la masonería... Me gustaba mucho más Jose Antonio... Pero el general no lo hizo nada mal según estaba el mundo...

General rojos: en cataluña todos estaban esperando deseosos al general Franco... Hay vídeo del momento en el que los nacionales llegan a Barcelona y abren la iglesia... Espectacular...


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Justo es en el libro que me baso para hablar de esto... Cuando lo compré pensaba... Como me pula la pasta en una cagada letrinoamericana verás... Pero el hombre muy profesional y conocedor de lo que habla









Este es sobre la Revolución francesa, tampoco decepciona.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> La lucha de Franco fue contra la masonería... Me gustaba mucho más Jose Antonio... Pero el general no lo hizo nada mal según estaba el mundo...
> 
> General rojos: en cataluña todos estaban esperando deseosos al general Franco... Hay vídeo del momento en el que los nacionales llegan a Barcelona y abren la iglesia... Espectacular...



Sobre Franco y el franquismo ya he dado mi opinión muchas veces en este foro. Es fácil de encontrar en mis mensajes. Hay cosas de su régimen que no tienen perdón.


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1295492
> 
> 
> Este es sobre la Revolución francesa, tampoco decepciona.



Me lo apunto... Pero ya tengo demasiados apuntados... Sobre el tema ilustrado, tengo entendido que eran unos salvajes borrachos que se pasaban el día comiendo y bebiendo muy maquillado por las campañas de marketing, pero la verdad se 0 sobre esto...

Estoy con "la quimera de Alandalus"


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Sobre Franco y el franquismo ya he dado mi opinión muchas veces en este foro. Es fácil de encontrar en mis mensajes. Hay cosas de su régimen que no tienen perdón.



Si el otro lado no hubiese fusilado tanto... Hubiésemos tenido un país muy decente y unido... Especialmente la muerte de Jose Antonio fue el último clavo del ataúd, pero bueno, no veo tema de discursion posible de algo que pasó hace 100 años


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Me lo apunto... Pero ya tengo demasiados apuntados... Sobre el tema ilustrado, tengo entendido que eran unos salvajes borrachos que se pasaban el día comiendo y bebiendo muy maquillado por las campañas de marketing, pero la verdad se 0 sobre esto...
> 
> Estoy con "la quimera de Alandalus"




Mentirosos eran bastante, a ellos les debemos mentiras sobre la Edad Media como la muy divulgada del "derecho de pernada".


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (17 Dic 2022)

El odio es lo mas autodestructivo que hay.

Menudo karma que se han labrado en el pis asko


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Si el otro lado no hubiese fusilado tanto... Hubiésemos tenido un país muy decente y unido... Especialmente la muerte de Jose Antonio fue el último clavo del ataúd, pero bueno, no veo tema de discursion posible de algo que pasó hace 100 años



Pues incluso alguien nada sospechoso de ser rojo como ROBERT BRASILLACH desaprobaba la represión franquista de posguerra, ante la cual quedó bastante descorazonado.
Si huyésemos de la apología de uno y otro bando...ambos fueron igual de sangrientos, inhumanos y carentes de toda piedad, aunque hubo honradas excepciones como Melchor Rodríguez, una figura muy poco recordada.


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Mentirosos eran bastante, a ellos les debemos mentiras sobre la Edad Media como la muy divulgada del "derecho de pernada".



En el libro que leo ahora igual... Todos esos mitos del pueblo de las tres culturas, que si somos medio moros vienen de escritores del romanticismo francés...

Que dice que percibe los aires orientales de las mujeres vascas y ven clara influencia islámica en la catedral de Burgos...

Vamos pajas mentales, luego sumado al andalucismo... Esa subcultura creada en andalucia para crear un mensaje nacionalista propio ya que no pueden aprovechar el idioma para tal fin...


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Pues si resulta que los españoles sois iberovascos, dejad esa mierda de dialecto romano y aprended el euskera.



Para avanzar hay que asumir cambios importantes


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Pues incluso alguien nada sospechoso de ser rojo como ROBERT BRASILLACH desaprobaba la represión franquista de posguerra, ante la cual quedó bastante descorazonado.
> Si huyésemos de la apología de uno y otro bando...ambos fueron igual de sangrientos, inhumanos y carentes de toda piedad, aunque hubo honradas excepciones como Melchor Rodríguez, una figura muy poco recordada.



Hay que recordar que veníamos de una España turbulenta con 80 golpes de estado y españoles dispuestos a matarse se nuevo tras la dictadura... Como ahora vaya... O alguien pone orden dandonos palazos en las costillas o nos los damos entre nosotros, así de triste


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Pues incluso alguien nada sospechoso de ser rojo como ROBERT BRASILLACH desaprobaba la represión franquista de posguerra, ante la cual quedó bastante descorazonado.
> Si huyésemos de la apología de uno y otro bando...ambos fueron igual de sangrientos, inhumanos y carentes de toda piedad, aunque hubo honradas excepciones como Melchor Rodríguez, una figura muy poco recordada.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Hay que recordar que veníamos de una España turbulenta con 80 golpes de estado y españoles dispuestos a matarse se nuevo tras la dictadura... Como ahora vaya... O alguien pone orden dandonos palazos en las costillas o nos los damos entre nosotros, así de triste




El hombre que fue ángel - Tradición Viva


"Melchor se alinea en los que creen fundamentalmente en la bondad del ser humano, afirma que “las personas elegirán lo correcto una vez que tengan la educación suficiente*. La cultura es necesaria para darse cuenta de los problemas del mundo y cómo solucionarlos”. *


Él practicaba lo que las izquierdas tanto predican, pero no practican: los derechos humanos, por lo que algunos califican su actuación como _“anarquismo humanista”, _de modo que tal y como recibió el testigo, en una cárcel, los presos políticos y sociales son su misión.


En aquellos primeros meses, de julio a octubre, salva decenas de vidas. Conforme pasan los días se ha corrido la voz: *en el palacio de Viana un responsable, de solvencia antifascista, con sentimientos humanos, se dedica a amparar a las personas perseguidas que recurren a él en demanda de protección*. Las visitas al palacio se multiplican; todo el mundo acude en busca de avales o que libere a familiares detenidos en las checas. Rescata a centenares de personas de una muerte segura en el caos mortal de aquellos días.

*Su primera decisión fue prohibir los traslados de presos entre las 7 de la tarde y las 7 de la mañana.* La expresión (traslado de presos) era un eufemismo de la época para denominar los numerosos asesinatos de reclusos que habían sido puestos en libertad poco tiempo antes, lo que solía suceder aprovechando la oscuridad de la noche. También restituye la autoridad de los funcionarios de prisiones, como responsables de la seguridad de aquellos. Su decidida defensa de la vida de los presos, significó un enfrentamiento con los responsables de orden público de la Junta de Defensa de Madrid, en la que, *Santiago Carrillo primero y José Cazorla después*, con la inestimable ayuda de Serrano Poncela, obedecían los consejos de los asesores soviéticos de limpieza de la retaguardia. Esta actuación le valió a Melchor muchas críticas por parte de los comunistas y acusaciones de ayudar a la quinta columna, lo que significaba ser traidor a sus principios. 

*Al asegurar el orden en las cárceles, devolvió la dignidad a la justicia.* Bajo su mandato mejoraron las condiciones de los 11.200 reclusos de Madrid y su provincia. Creó una oficina de información, el hospital penitenciario y mejoró el rancho de los detenidos. Asimismo, acompañó a cientos de detenidos en los traslados a cárceles de Valencia y Alicante. Su labor no pasaba inadvertida para todos aquellos que consideraban que no debía darse ninguna facilidad al enemigo, algunos entre los propios libertarios.


----------



## Deninguna parte (17 Dic 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Y cuando te encuentras con otro que viene a echarte y le das dinero por parir hijos. Fin.



Totalmente, eso no pasa en un movimiento con amor real hacia tu patria y los tuyos, les defiendes a muerte y no dejas que gente de fuera te quite lo que es tuyo y para colmo le animes a eso. Es en este tipo de cosas que estos movimientos demuestran que están hechos no para defenderte de supuestos malvados españoles, si no para obtener poder a costa de los idiotas que les siguen.


----------



## BikeroII (17 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Mira payaso. Tu te vienes a trabajar a Andalucía y no aguantas ni dos días. Tu no sabes lo que es trabajar de verdad. Los más vagos de este país sois los nacionalistas paletos, que pensáis que vais a vivir de puta madre sin pegar un palo al agua porque un populista os a dicho que sois mejores y vais a vivir mejor si sois independientes. Tu eres un puto vago que piensa que andaluces y extremeños se están llevando un dinero que te llevarías tu por hacer trabajos de pinta y colorea, es decir, por vaguear. No, te equivocas, estando tu tierra en España o siendo un estado independiente los únicos que van a poder vaguear haciendo trabajos de pinta y colorea y llevandoselo crudo son los que tienen padrinos en el poder, como siempre ha sido, independiente de si es Andalucía, Cataluña o retuerta del bullaque. Los que viven así son los que viven de los chiringuitos nacionalistas, feministas, lgtbistas,... Y esos se aprovechan de tontos tragacionistas como tú, que solo sirves para lamer ojetes de caraduras y enfrentar a la gente sin producir nada positivo.



Los andaluces trabajadores vienen aquí a Navarra a Catalunya y al País Vasco a dejarse la piel por construir una tierra rica y próspera para todos.

Los vagos os quedáis allí esperando que os lluevan los fondos estructurales europeos, el PER y paguitas varias. Feria de abril, sevillanas y olé. Finito y tapa. Pagados por nosotros y por vuestros paisanos trabajadores.

Sois la CCAA que más fondos estructurales europeos habéis recibido y después de 40 años *seguís siendo el territorio menos desarrollado de TODA EUROPA.*


A trabajar y a dejar de robarnos vagos!!

Vamooos


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Los vagos os quedáis allí esperando que os lluevan los fondos estructurales europeos, el PER y paguitas varias. Feria de abril, sevillanas y olé. Finito y tapa. Pagados por nosotros y por vuestros paisanos trabajadores.



Es lo que tiene ejercer como prostituta de la OTAN, la UE y los poderes globalistas.
Addemás, fíjate que ni en esta crisis descomunal bajan impuestos, hacen lo contrario: dan subvenciones a todo quisque.
Ello = más poder del estado.
Bajar impuestos sería menos dependencia del estado.
En el estado español se juntan dos museos de los horrores: el que supone el estado moderno y jacobino, y el que supone un pueblo degenerado por la minoría poderhabiente en masa amorfa que ha perdido todo respeto real por su acervo y desea destruir también el de los demás.


----------



## dcuartero (17 Dic 2022)

Espero vivir lo suficiente para ver el Guggenheim convertido en una mezquita.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Espero vivir lo suficiente para ver el Guggenheim convertido en una mezquita.




¿Cómo la de esta imagen?:






Está en Madrid, no se podía saber...
Espero que también te agrade ver convertido Madrid en *مجريط *


----------



## Republicano (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Los andaluces trabajadores vienen aquí a Navarra a Catalunya y al País Vasco a dejarse la piel por construir una tierra rica y próspera para todos.
> 
> Los vagos os quedáis allí esperando que os lluevan los fondos estructurales europeos, el PER y paguitas varias. Feria de abril, sevillanas y olé. Finito y tapa. Pagados por nosotros y por vuestros paisanos trabajadores.
> 
> ...



Tu eres tonto, sigue así.


----------



## Onesimo39 (17 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Los andaluces trabajadores vienen aquí a Navarra a Catalunya y al País Vasco a dejarse la piel por construir una tierra rica y próspera para todos.
> 
> Los vagos os quedáis allí esperando que os lluevan los fondos estructurales europeos, el PER y paguitas varias. Feria de abril, sevillanas y olé. Finito y tapa. Pagados por nosotros y por vuestros paisanos trabajadores.
> 
> ...



Socialismo amigo...


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Dic 2022)

Gran noticia, van a desaparecer para siempre tal como tienen merecido


----------



## fluffy (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Vete a donde quieras en el mundo. Alli donde hay un pueblo que odia al pueblo extranjero que les domina, siempre hay colaboracionistas que estan encantados.



Entiendo que tú tienes ese sentimiento? Que vives dominado por un pueblo invador?


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (17 Dic 2022)

Y si se vuelven a levantar le meten de nuevo la heroína en las txonas y propaganda de que pincharse es lo mejor. 

El Rh- o es coeficiente intelectual de una lechuga.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Tú eres partidario directamente de un genocidio cultural, lingüístico y étnico, no te cortes en decirlo.
> Modelo francés, estado islámico-africano, antes que un modelo hispánico que respete los pueblos y culturas de este estado en pie de igualdad.



La diversidad cultural y lingüística no tiene nada que ver con el estar todo el día dando por culo en el Parlamento, jodiendo la convivencia diaria, ver como te llega más dinero a tu terruño y que le den al resto. Ya se ve como se respeta la diversidad cultural en Cataluña, cuando te multan por rotular en español e impiden que los niños reciban clase en su lengua materna. Ese discurso de la tolerancia y el buen rollo del catalanismo se podía creer hace treinta años, porque éramos bastante ingenuos y nos lavaron el cerebro con el consenso, pero ya no cuela. A otro perro con ese hueso. Y como está visto y comprobado que el objetivo del nacionalismo es la independencia, por mi se puede hacer el referendum vinculante, ya que en la clase dirigente española no hay ninguna intención de parar las insaciables demandas del catalanismo (que nunca fue moderado, sino un mero disfraz para apaciguar a los "guardianes del Régimen" y conseguir legitimidad institucional) ni tampoco de poner fin al privilegio vasco.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> España es un invento, una entelequia. Es imposible que el pueblo vasco, que habla una lengua que nisiquiera viene de la misma familia que el castellano, sea el mismo pueblo que el "español".



Los vascos son iberos. Lo que es un invento es el idioma vasco. Han cogido diversos dialectos, dejes y peculiaridades y las han unido siempre cogiendo lo más alejado del español (y lo mismo con el catalán). Nos cuentan que es una lengua ancestral y demás florituras, claro, todo el rodillo que decís que es el Castellano multiplicalo por mil y tienes a los romanos que si hicieron desaparecer miles de idiomas y dialectos y me quieren contar que los romanos dejaron el vasco.

Si sabrán los ingleses y los franceses el poder destructivo de la divergencia lingüística. Que en cuanto han llegado a Cataluña y vascongadas lo primero ha sido destruir todos los dialectos de ambas zonas. Pero con eso no tenéis problemas.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> La diversidad cultural y lingüística no tiene nada que ver con el estar todo el día dando por culo en el Parlamento, jodiendo la convivencia diaria, ver como te llega más dinero a tu terruño y que le den al resto. Ya se ve como se respeta la diversidad cultural en Cataluña, cuando te multan por rotular en español e impiden que los niños reciban clase en su lengua materna. Ese discurso de la tolerancia y el buen rollo del catalanismo se podía creer hace treinta años, pero ya no cuela. A otro perro con ese hueso.



Imagino que estás a hablar, por ejemplo, de todos los medios de intoxicación de masas de la cloaca madrileña, j0diendo la convivencia a base de inventarse supuestas persecuciones al castellano y a quienes lo hablan, y ocultandoi sistemáticamente los muy reales casos contrarios que siceden casi cada día.
No te multan por rotular en castellano, TE MULTARÁN POR NO HACERLO EN CATALÁN, GRANDÍSIMO MENTIROSO.
Ahora os preocupa mucho que los niños reciban clase en su lengua materna, pero durante tres siglos estuvisteis callados ante ese mismo hecho y la imposición del castellano, hipócritas.
Y no te preocupes, los niños catalanes salen mejor preparados (lengua castellana incluída) que los de la mayor parte de los territorios monolingües.
Lo que os duele mucho es que las otras lenguas no castellanas recuperen, aunque sea tímidamente, un poco de espacio que nunca debieron perder.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Proclamad ya la independencia de Castilla y dejaros de tantas monsergas.
> ¿O es que se vive mejor parasitando a la periferia?



Me parece que de parasitismo en España nadie puede dar lecciones morales.


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Si sabrán los ingleses y los franceses el poder destructivo de la divergencia lingüística. Que en cuanto han llegado a Cataluña y vascongadas lo primero ha sido destruir todos los dialectos de ambas zonas. Pero con eso no tenéis problemas.



¿Qué dislates estás diciendo? Pon ejemplos, hombre de dios...


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> cuando te multan por rotular en español




Como hacía tiempo que no oía hablar del tema, ni he sabido de ningún conflicto, he buscado información:

¿Es verdad que en Cataluña se multa a los comercios que rotulan exclusivamente en español? ¿Qué pasa con las conversaciones exclusivament...

Leed algo, al menos, antes de hablar desde Cañaveral de lo que pasa en Catalunya


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (18 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Imagino que estás a hablar, por ejemplo, de todos los medios de intoxicación de masas de la cloaca madrileña, j0diendo la convivencia a base de inventarse supuestas persecuciones al castellano y a quienes lo hablan, y ocultandoi sistemáticamente los muy reales casos contrarios que siceden casi cada día.
> No te multan por rotular en castellano, TE MULTARÁN POR NO HACERLO EN CATALÁN, GRANDÍSIMO MENTIROSO.
> Ahora os preocupa mucho que los niños reciban clase en su lengua materna, pero durante tres siglos estuvisteis callados ante ese mismo hecho y la imposición del castellano, hipócritas.
> Y no te preocupes, los niños catalanes salen mejor preparados (lengua castellana incluída) que los de la mayor parte de los territorios monolingües.
> Lo que os duele mucho es que las otras lenguas no castellanas recuperen, aunque sea tímidamente, un poco de espacio que nunca debieron perder.



Pues si las dos lenguas son co-oficiales, ¿por qué no te multan si rotulas solo en catalán? Y NO INSULTES, QUE YO NO TE HE INSULTADO.

Las lenguas se usan según la utilidad para los hablantes. Y lo de tres siglos de imposición del castellano ni de coña. En España no hubo enseñanza obligatoria hasta la Segunda República y luego a finales del franquismo, así que la escuela no impuso el castellano desde hace tres siglos, porque en España solo recibían instrucción los privilegiados. Fue la burguesía catalana la que empezó a hablar castellano para posicionarse en la administración borbónica, ya que no les salió bien la jugada de seguir con su derecho feudal en el siglo XVIII, como hizo el propio Rafael Casanova, el héroe de la defensa de Barcelona que terminó de recaudador de impuestos de Felipe V en Molins de Rei. Luego empezaron a recuperar el catalán a finales del XIX, cuando les interesó el tema nacionalista para arrancar privilegios a Madrid y por afirmarse. A mi me parece muy bien que se hable en catalán en Cataluña, pero no que se haga política con la lengua.

Ya te he dicho que por mi que se haga el referéndum vinculante, ya que parece que no hay otro camino con vosotros y no hay decisión de estado para solucionar el tema. Por mi parte, no moveré un dedo para que Cataluña y el País Vasco sigan en España, tal y como están las cosas ¿O ahora resulta que os da miedo enfrentaros al abismo de la independencia y vais a recular? Porque la independencia es un salto en el vacío, para todos, para Cataluña y para el resto de España. Pero es que ya resultáis muy cansinos, todo el día quejándose de todo y España pierde mucho el tiempo con vosotros ¿O vais a repetir el ridículo de la República Catalana que duró ocho segundos? ¿O todo es un cuento para seguir chupando todo el dinero que podáis llegue de dónde llegue, para que no vaya a otras regiones, porque no hay más que ver los Presupuestos del Estado? ¿Preguntadle a Pujol y sus secuaces donde está la pasta o a Puigdemont?


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Dic 2022)

De esto, en cambio, nunca se dice nada en los medios de intoxicación centralistas:

Catalanofobia: pide que lo atiendan en valenciano y le ponen una multa

ANULADA AL SEGUIR LUCHANDO: Anul·len la multa de 601 euros al veí de Benetússer que va demanar de ser atès en català en un centre de salut

La policía irrumpe en una boda en Alacant y amenaza con llevarse al novio si no habla en castellano

200.000 euros de multa por despedirse en catalán de la Guardia Civil

Y he aquí sus delirios de verano, quizás debido a lo fuerte que pega allí el sol:

Ya es temporada de catalanofobia veraniega en la prensa de Madrid


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (18 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Mira payaso. Tu te vienes a trabajar a Andalucía y no aguantas ni dos días. Tu no sabes lo que es trabajar de verdad. Los más vagos de este país sois los nacionalistas paletos, que pensáis que vais a vivir de puta madre sin pegar un palo al agua porque un populista os a dicho que sois mejores y vais a vivir mejor si sois independientes. Tu eres un puto vago que piensa que andaluces y extremeños se están llevando un dinero que te llevarías tu por hacer trabajos de pinta y colorea, es decir, por vaguear. No, te equivocas, estando tu tierra en España o siendo un estado independiente los únicos que van a poder vaguear haciendo trabajos de pinta y colorea y llevandoselo crudo son los que tienen padrinos en el poder, como siempre ha sido, independiente de si es Andalucía, Cataluña o retuerta del bullaque. Los que viven así son los que viven de los chiringuitos nacionalistas, feministas, lgtbistas,... Y esos se aprovechan de tontos tragacionistas como tú, que solo sirves para lamer ojetes de caraduras y enfrentar a la gente sin producir nada positivo.



No soy andaluz, pero tengo familia directísima en Andalucía y corroboro, como dices, que en Andalucía se trabaja y mucho. Otra cosa es que la gente se toma la vida con cierta filosofía y sentido del humor, por eso tienen fama de poco serios, porque en el norte hay cosas del sur que no se entienden, pero para ir a la faena la mayoría son muy buenos trabajadores. Los andaluces son un pueblo viejo, muy viejo, quizás el más viejo de España. Cuando en la meseta y en el norte la gente vivía en cabañas, en lo que hoy es Andalucía ya había ciudades impresionantes, aunque todo ha sido devorado por el tópico y el flamenco, una imposición franquista. El franquismo hizo un enorme daño a Andalucía, porque la mantuvo en el subdesarrollo (mucho rojazo y anarquista) y potenció los elementos más clasistas de la sociedad andaluza, así como un modelo agrícola de subsistencia, que obligó a muchos andaluces a irse, porque se comían las piedras. Si Cataluña es "altre pais", Andalucía es "otro planeta". Y a nivel de personalidad y cultura propia, lo de Andalucía es único en España y casi en Europa, pero los andaluces son leales a la idea de unidad de España en su diversidad, salvo los cuatro chalados que en hay en todas partes, además filomusulmanes. Si en Andalucía se hablara otro idioma, además del español, y hubiese un nacionalismo fuerte, lo de Cataluña sería un juego de niños y España sí que sería totalmente inviable.


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> ¿O vais a repetir el ridículo de la República Catalana que duró ocho segundos?




Por ahí, al menos conmigo, no vayas. Nunca confié demasiado en los políticos y no voto por ERC, ni Junts, ni la CUP, ni me interesan en absoluto. Siempre creí que iban de farol y no me he equivocado. El ridículo de los 8 segundos se lo endosas a esos políticos traidores, no a los que buscamos la independencia.
Y como ya he dicho anteriormente, independencia y separatismo no son sinónimos, aunque obcecados por la idea jacobina y centralista del estado así le creéis.



Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> A mi me parece muy bien que se hable en catalán en Cataluña, pero no que se haga política con la lengua.



Se hace política con el catalán pero no con el castellano, curioso.

QUOTE="Demonio de Tasmania, post: 43981393, member: 192401"]
En España no hubo enseñanza obligatoria hasta la Segunda República y luego a finales del franquismo
[/QUOTE]

Es cierto lo que dices que se generalizó en esa época, tienes razón. Pero ya desde Carlos IV se establecía un esbozo de enseñanza obligatoria en la cual las lenguas no castellanas estaban excluídas. Hubiera debido expresarme mejor y hablar de la imposición desde los Decretos de Nueva Planta, sin aludir específicamente a la enseñanza. De todas formas, sí que hubo décadas para denunciar la aberración de hacer estudiar a los niños en una lengua que no era la suya (Galiza y buena parte de Euskal Herria, Asturias, león...) y ahí nadie dijo nada.


Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Fue la burguesía catalana la que empezó a hablar castellano para posicionarse en la administración borbónica,



¿Y quién te ha dicho que yo espere nada de la burguesía, sea burgués o defienda el catalán por ser burgués? No tengo nada que ver son eso, lo defiendo porque es parte del acervo cultural e histórico de un pueblo, y porque si tiene que desaparecer y dar lugar a otras lenguas lo haga de forma natural, sin que intervenga un estado ajeno imponiéndole la suya para substituirla.


Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> A mi me parece muy bien que se hable en catalán en Cataluña,



A veces no lo parece.
A mí también, y que en Soria se hable castellano...y que todos apreciemos TODAS las lenguas españolas sin darle la exclusividad de la españolidad a una de ellas. Y lo mejor sería que todos tuviesen la oportunidad de conocer al menos dos, y hacerlo de forma amable.



Disculpa si a veces he sido demasiado vehemente. Dado que tampoco voy a estar por aquí mucho más tiempo, a lo sumo un mes, tampoco es cuestión de dejarse llevar por las emociones, pero tengo mis (malas) experiencias y a veces reacciono de una forma excesivamente impetuosa.


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> ¿Preguntadle a Pujol y sus secuaces donde está la pasta...



Creo que serás muy conciente de que el trato deferente hacia Pujol no es por ser catalán.
El mismo Pujol lo dijo: si lo procesan hablará...y no interesa que hable delante de un tribunal.
Demasiadas ramas podrían caer.
Recuerda también que Pujol fue considerado en su día "español del año"....
De todas maneras, espero que no quieras decir que la causa de Catalunya o la de Hespanya depende de la honradez de sus políticos.
Por ejemplo, todavía no sabemos quien era "M.Rajoy" en los papeles de Bárcenas.
Y no te voy a citar todas las corrupciones políticas y económicas en las que está envuelto el espanyolismo. Creo que las conoces.
Ni como el espanyolismo y el separatismo coinciden en tantos y tantos puntos esenciales, por ejemplo en como estuvieron de acuerdo en violar nuestros derechos desde marzo de 2020 e intentarnos envenenar obligatoriamente. Otegi y Jiménez Losantos iban de ganchete en ese asunto.


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> ¿por qué no te multan si rotulas solo en catalán?



"Y sí, las señalizaciones y los *carteles y letreros de caracteres fijo tienen que figurar como mínimo en catalán*, así como los letreros de precios de los productos. Así lo determinan la Ley *de política lingüística y la Ley del Código de consumo"

Está el comercio obligado a rotular en catalán?*

En todo caso, desarrollar mi opinión personal sobre este asunto sería muy largo aquí. Baste decir que yo no multaría por esos temas. No creo en el estado y por lo tanto no creo en que el estado deba imponer idiomas a nadie a base de multas.

Ni idiomas ni otras cosas, es curioso que los mismos medios que vociferan sobre las multas callen ante multas mucho más graves como ésta:

Nueva multa de la Generalitat de 600.000 euros al curandero Pàmies


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> multas mucho más graves como ésta:




...en las que no hay ni presunción de inocencia, ni juicio previo, ni posibilidad de argumentar.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (18 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Por ahí, al menos conmigo, no vayas. Nunca confié demasiado en los políticos y no voto por ERC, ni Junts, ni la CUP, ni me interesan en absoluto. Siempre creí que iban de farol y no me he equivocado. El ridículo de los 8 segundos se lo endosas a esos políticos traidores, no a los que buscamos la independencia.
> Y como ya he dicho anteriormente, independencia y separatismo no son sinónimos, aunque obcecados por la idea jacobina y centralista del estado así le creéis.
> 
> 
> ...



Es cierto lo que dices que se generalizó en esa época, tienes razón. Pero ya desde Carlos IV se establecía un esbozo de enseñanza obligatoria en la cual las lenguas no castellanas estaban excluídas. Hubiera debido expresarme mejor y hablar de la imposición desde los Decretos de Nueva Planta, sin aludir específicamente a la enseñanza. De todas formas, sí que hubo décadas para denunciar la aberración de hacer estudiar a los niños en una lengua que no era la suya (Galiza y buena parte de Euskal Herria, Asturias, león...) y ahí nadie dijo nada.

¿Y quién te ha dicho que yo espere nada de la burguesía, sea burgués o defienda el catalán por ser burgués? No tengo nada que ver son eso, lo defiendo porque es parte del acervo cultural e histórico de un pueblo, y porque si tiene que desaparecer y dar lugar a otras lenguas lo haga de forma natural, sin que intervenga un estado ajeno imponiéndole la suya para substituirla.

A veces no lo parece.
A mí también, y que en Soria se hable castellano...y que todos apreciemos TODAS las lenguas españolas sin darle la exclusividad de la españolidad a una de ellas. Ylo mejor sería que todos tuviesen la oportunidad de conocer al menos dos, y hacerlo de forma amable.



Disculpa si a veces he sido demasiado vehemente. Dado que tampoco voy a estar por aquí mucho más tiempo, a lo sumo un mes, tampoco es cuestión de dejarse llevar por las emociones, pero tengo mis (malas) experiencias y a veces reacciono de una forma excesivamente impetuosa.
[/QUOTE]
Disculpas aceptadas. 

Igualmente, la precipitación al escribir, puede parece que tengo algo visceral contra Cataluña. Para nada, al contrario. Me gustan muchas cosas de Cataluña y la conozco bien por temas de trabajo, salvo la zona de Lleida y Alt Pirineu (no me importa ponerlo así). El problema son los políticos que nos envenenan en muchas cosas y el estar pendientes de sus querellas, que no son más que quítate tú que me pongo yo, nos hacen partícipes de sus mierdas. Todos quieren tener su finca privada, se llame España, se llame Media España, se llame Cataluña. No creo que con todo este tema, vayamos a vivir mejor los de un lado y los de otro. Los que van a vivir muy bien, en cualquier lado de una hipotética frontera que se trace (si se llega a hacer), serán ellos. Y sobre conocer dos lenguas españolas, pues estoy de acuerdo. Por eso me jode tanto que se haga política con la lengua, sea la que sea. Y en Cataluña se hace bastante con ella. Es imposible ir a un acto de la Generalitat donde los representantes oficiales del "Govern" o "Departament" que corresponda digan una sola palabra en castellano en sus discursos públicos, aunque luego departan amistosamente en esa lengua en los descansos, suena todo como muy impostado. Es mi impresión y más siendo un territorio bilingüe. 

La historia es la que es: la unidad de España se hizo sobre Castilla (nos guste o no) y fue el castellano el idioma de la monarquía hispánica. Si se hubiera hecho pivotando sobre los estados de la Corona de Aragón quizás hoy llamaríamos español a un idioma similar al catalán-valenciano y el castellano sería la lengua de la zona central de España y quizás habría un bilingüismo. Pero eso es historia-ficción.


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> El problema son los políticos que nos envenenan en muchas cosas




La mejor frase que recuerdo sobre el asunto, y que ya he escrito en otros hilos, es una que leí a un escritor de Soria: "a ellos - refiriéndose a los que tienen el poder- no les importa que les odiemos, siempre y cuando nos odiemos entre nosotros mismos".
Y tiene toda la razón, de hecho mi decisión de abandonar este foro tiene algo que ver con eso.
Creo que si somos capaces de hablar cara a cara, SINE IRA ET COM STUDIO como decían los latinos, veríamos que es mucho más lo que nos aproxima que lo que nos aleja. Y sobre esto último siempre se puede dialogar, pues a veces son nuestras experiencias las que nos hacen demasiado viscerales en algunos aspectos.
Y mira que no hay cosas que nos podrian unir, incluyendo en ellas el amor y el respeto por todas las lenguas y culturas de la península.


Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> aunque luego departan amistosamente en esa lengua en los descansos, suena todo como muy impostado



Yo fui testigo de eso en la inauguración de una Feria del Libro: y es que el político de turno, de riguroso traje a pesar del calor, pasó a mi lado hablando castellano.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (18 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Creo que serás muy conciente de que el trato deferente hacia Pujol no es por ser catalán.
> El mismo Pujol lo dijo: si lo procesan hablará...y no interesa que hable delante de un tribunal.
> Demasiadas ramas podrían caer.
> Recuerda también que Pujol fue considerado en su día "español del año"....
> ...



Si nos ponemos a hablar de las mierdas del régimen, flipamos. Tampoco espero nada de la burguesía y menos de la oligarquía. Y sobre el atropello de marzo de 2020 y la "unidad" de los opuestos en pincharnos a todos por cojones, ya es que nos falta pantalla. En fin, que estamos de acuerdo en muchas cosas. Quizás muchas que nos unen que circunstancias que nos separan.

Por cierto, a este respecto, cuando he ido a algunas reuniones internacionales por temas de curro, observo como los catalanes, vascos, madrileños, andaluces, gallegos, canarios, algunos de Zaragoza y otros de Albacete, se juntan en el corrillo para comer y comentar en los pasillos (y se unen los portugueses sin ningún pudor, se mezclan los tres idiomas. hasta los vascos sueltan alguna gracia en euskera y se bebe en común), mientras que los franceses (parisinos, bretones, alsacianos y provenzales o de donde sean) hacen lo propio entre ellos, al igual que los alemanes o los italianos. A veces te sientes más hispano en el extranjero que en el propio solar de la Península Ibérica. Que hija de puta ha sido la historia con todos nosotros.

Es que la vida es jodidamente complicada. Bona nit, amic.


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> la unidad de España se hizo sobre Castilla (nos guste o no) y fue el castellano el idioma de la monarquía hispánica.



Lo que hay que rectificar no es la historia, que ciertamente es la que ha sido, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que la historia que aparece en los libros suele ser la de los poderosos.

Lo que hay que hacer es conocer también la historia de los que no aparecen en esa historia, por ejemplo:

El comú català – La història dels que no surten a la història

(Edición en catalán y castellano)

Y dado que la historia no se puede cambiar, sí hacer un esfuerzo para rectificar aquello que se hizo mal en su día.


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Bona nit, amic.



BONA NIT
BOA NOITE
BUENAS NOCHES
GABON


----------



## ashe (18 Dic 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Yo diría que van como 10-15 años por delante del resto.
> 
> Lo que nunca he entendido son los miramientos con esas 2 regiones que ha habido en vez de fomentar a regiones que no están jugando con fuego, en plan fomentar Santander en vez de Bilbao y Valencia en vez de Barcelona, o el sistema electoral que hace que con un puñado de votos los del PNV- HB puedan mangonear a todo el país.



Precisamente para que el pnv siga robando al resto de españoles

El sistema actual en realidad viene impuesto de fuera y las regiones privilegiadas solo han saltado a dicho barco, su trabajo es lo que hacen, y ojo que siendo catalán fuera ya no de españa sino de europa viviendo espero que sigan así, para que el resto de españoles vean como son en realidad la chusma que habita en esos lares

Lo mas ironico es que su "nacionalismo" está basado en autores mediocres niños de papa jugando a revolucionarios


DCLXVI dijo:


> Sí, también Torrá dijo lo que dijo en un contexto concreto, pero a vosotros en ese momento no os interesaba tal contexto.
> 
> Francisco de Quevedo (1640): "Son los catalanes aborto monstruoso de la política"
> 
> ...



JORDI PUJOL: "El andaluz es un hombre poco hecho, que vive en estado de ignorancia y de miseria cultural"
ORIOL JUNQUERAS: "Los catalanes tienen más proximidad genética con los franceses que con los españoles"
QUIM TORRA: "Bestias taradas con un bache en el ADN

Eso no hace mucho, que es ironico como los que mas tienen que callar son los que mas hablan.. ¿debería barcelona independizarse de tarragona, lérida y gerona por ser el motor de cataluña? es curioso también que la manipulación actual intente hacer creer que por ej en España hubo feudalismo (cuando precisamente España fue de los pocos países que no tuvo feudalismo) SALVO EN CATALUÑA, que antes de los borbones eran unos muertos de hambre que se dedicaban a robarse entre ellos.. después con el tratado de nueva planta al poner el culo al borbón vino todos los privilegios junto vascos y navarros A COSTA DE HUNDIR AL RESTO, ese es el secreto de la prosperidad, cosa que se vé claramente ahora con el "made in china" que al desmantelar el país por felipe gonzalez CON APOYO VASCO Y CATALÁN al perder el tinglado = el rostro real de esos lares, que ironicamente gracias a internet y foros como estos se os puede destapar las manipulaciones ya que no se tiene el monopolio por los de siempre de los medios de masas.. el inconveniente es que luego aparece gente como tú que se nota que eres de los que cree que colón fue catalán y tal.. tapando lo que no interesa como ser los mas negreros de España con el rechazo del resto de españoles compinchado con franceses e ingleses..

Y ojo que lo mejor que le puede pasar a españa es que sigáis dando el coñazo, ya no solo para pillaros la matricula sino para cuando toque reindustrializar el país se invierta en regiones ajenas a las privilegiadas a costa del resto, lo único que algunos no nos gusta en especial con vascos es luego ver a muchos de esos pululando por el resto de españa en vez de disfrutar de su arcadia feliz con su complicidad ya sea por acción o inacción


----------



## XRL (18 Dic 2022)

europa ya es áfrica

moronegrada en todos los paises


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Dic 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Me parece que de parasitismo en España nadie puede dar lecciones morales.



Que EEUU formara la eta o que la bandera de vascongadas sea calcada a Inglaterra, para algunos no es un dato a tener en cuenta más que para dementes.
Que el nacionalismo catalán se mira en Francia ni cotiza. Y no hay más que ver la bandera que pretenden poner.

Se sabe que el plan de Francia es, una vez independizada Cataluña. Entrar y borrar todo vestigio de cultura autóctona. Dislatador, revisa lo que ha hecho Francia en todo territorio conquistado.


----------



## Sonico (18 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> En el libro que leo ahora igual... Todos esos mitos del pueblo de las tres culturas, que si somos medio moros vienen de escritores del romanticismo francés...
> 
> Que dice que percibe los aires orientales de las mujeres vascas y ven clara influencia islámica en la catedral de Burgos...
> 
> Vamos pajas mentales, luego sumado al andalucismo... Esa subcultura creada en andalucia para crear un mensaje nacionalista propio ya que no pueden aprovechar el idioma para tal fin...



El hijo de puta de Blas Infante. Ahora venerado por la borregada.


----------



## Können (18 Dic 2022)

Algunos no tenéis ni puta idea. Y así vais.

¿Cual es la CCAA que más dinero ha robado de los españoles durante décadas?

ANDALUCÍA

El escándalo de los EREs, infinitas subvenciones europeas y españolas.

Y a pesar de todo en el vagón de cola en las estadísticas salariales.


La culpa no es de los andaluces, solo de los andaluces que han votado a rojos durante décadas.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Puff, otro que tira de victimismo regionalista, esta vez Andalucía, oprimida pir el franquismo y tal pascual

No es ninguna casualidad que abogues por la secesión vasca y catalana

¡Vaya cuadrilla de tontos, entre unos y otros!




Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> No soy andaluz, pero tengo familia directísima en Andalucía y corroboro, como dices, que en Andalucía se trabaja y mucho. Otra cosa es que la gente se toma la vida con cierta filosofía y sentido del humor, por eso tienen fama de poco serios, porque en el norte hay cosas del sur que no se entienden, pero para ir a la faena la mayoría son muy buenos trabajadores. Los andaluces son un pueblo viejo, muy viejo, quizás el más viejo de España. Cuando en la meseta y en el norte la gente vivía en cabañas, en lo que hoy es Andalucía ya había ciudades impresionantes, aunque todo ha sido devorado por el tópico y el flamenco, una imposición franquista. El franquismo hizo un enorme daño a Andalucía, porque la mantuvo en el subdesarrollo (mucho rojazo y anarquista) y potenció los elementos más clasistas de la sociedad andaluza, así como un modelo agrícola de subsistencia, que obligó a muchos andaluces a irse, porque se comían las piedras. Si Cataluña es "altre pais", Andalucía es "otro planeta". Y a nivel de personalidad y cultura propia, lo de Andalucía es único en España y casi en Europa, pero los andaluces son leales a la idea de unidad de España en su diversidad, salvo los cuatro chalados que en hay en todas partes, además filomusulmanes. Si en Andalucía se hablara otro idioma, además del español, y hubiese un nacionalismo fuerte, lo de Cataluña sería un juego de niños y España sí que sería totalmente inviable.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Aquí un zoquete con alias en alemán queriendo echar mierda culpabilizadora contra Andalucía

@Lábaro vuelve a tener razón... 




Können dijo:


> Algunos no tenéis ni puta idea. Y así vais.
> 
> ¿Cual es la CCAA que más dinero ha robado de los españoles durante décadas?
> 
> ...


----------



## LionelHutz (18 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Los vascos son iberos. Lo que es un invento es el idioma vasco. Han cogido diversos dialectos, dejes y peculiaridades y las han unido siempre cogiendo lo más alejado del español (y lo mismo con el catalán). Nos cuentan que es una lengua ancestral y demás florituras, claro, todo el rodillo que decís que es el Castellano multiplicalo por mil y tienes a los romanos que si hicieron desaparecer miles de idiomas y dialectos y me quieren contar que los romanos dejaron el vasco.
> 
> Si sabrán los ingleses y los franceses el poder destructivo de la divergencia lingüística. Que en cuanto han llegado a Cataluña y vascongadas lo primero ha sido destruir todos los dialectos de ambas zonas. Pero con eso no tenéis problemas.



Eso ya ha sido respondido. si somos todos iberovascos o vasquiveros ¿por que coño hablais la lengua, mal hablada, del invasor romano?

PD: Dudo mucho que Bernart Etxepare (siglo XV-XVI) hiciera eso que tu dices y dudo que un erdaldun sea capaz de entenderlo.


*AMOROSEN GAZTIGIA*

Bertzek bertzerik gogoan eta nik andredona maria
Andre bona dakigula guzior othoi balia

Amorosak nahi nuke honat beha balite
Hon lizaten gaztigurik agian enzun liroite
Amore bat hautazeko konseilu bat nekeie
Balinetan sekulakoz gogoan sar balekie.

Nihaurk ere ukhen dizit zeinbait ere amore
Bana bantik eztut ukhen probexurik batere
Anhiz pena arima gal hanera eta neuriere
Amoretan plazer baten mila dira dolore.


----------



## LionelHutz (18 Dic 2022)

¿La pregunta es retorica verdad?

Quiero decir, es evidente que hay dospueblos distintos, es evidente que uno de los pueblos "el que no tiene el castellano como lengua madre" quiere un referendum, es evidente como se taiman esos deseos.


fluffy dijo:


> Entiendo que tú tienes ese sentimiento? Que vives dominado por un pueblo invador?













BONUS:
Vale, tiene cojones. Pero no se yo si es muy eficaz. Si esta en movimiento, se la esta jugando en vano; si esta en posición d sniper, haria bien en tener un arma acorde.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Si no hubiera razones para que cientos de millones lo habláramos no estarías en este foro, estarías en uno vascuence... megainteresante. 





LionelHutz dijo:


> Eso ya ha sido respondido. si somos todos iberovascos o vasquiveros ¿por que coño hablais la lengua, mal hablada, del invasor romano?
> 
> PD: Dudo mucho que Bernart Etxepare (siglo XV-XVI) hiciera eso que tu dices y dudo que un erdaldun sea capaz de entenderlo.
> 
> ...


----------



## LionelHutz (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Si no hubiera razones para que cientos de millones lo habláramos no estarías en este foro, estarías en uno vascuence... megainteresante.



Seguiria estando en este foro y en el resto de foros en los que estoy. Porque yo soy poliglota. No se si la superior raza española puede decir lo mismo:


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Puff, otro que tira de victimismo regionalista, esta vez Andalucía, oprimida pir el franquismo y tal pascual
> 
> No es ninguna casualidad que abogues por la secesión vasca y catalana
> 
> ¡Vaya cuadrilla de tontos, entre unos y otros!



Menudo hispanista de pacotilla que estás tú hecho. No tienes ni idea de lo que es el hispanismo. Así nos va. No abogo por la secesión, sino por intentar arreglar este problema de siglos y hay diversas vías, que llevan a destinos diferentes. Y deja de hacer el ridículo con esa mascarada de video con yelmos del siglo XVI, banderita de la Cruz de Borgoña e imágenes de carlistas, que estás más pasado de moda que las medias de La Chelito. La cancioncilla puede estar hasta simpática, pero así el hispanismo que propugnas va a vender una mierda.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

un tonto del haba que dice saber de hispanismo... pero promueve la secesió de partes de su territorio y el victimismo de otra

vaya cantamañanas

hale, buen día



Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Menudo hispanista de pacotilla que estás tú hecho. No tienes ni idea de lo que es el hispanismo. Así nos va. No abogo por la secesión, sino por intentar arreglar este problema de siglos y hay diversas vías, que llevan a destinos diferentes. Y deja de hacer el ridículo con esa mascarada de video con yelmos del siglo XVI, banderita de la Cruz de Borgoña e imágenes de carlistas, que estás más pasado de moda que las medias de La Chelito. La cancioncilla puede estar hasta simpática, pero así el hispanismo que propugnas no va a vender una mierda.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

lógico que seguirás en este, por la misma razón que nunca podrás de dejar de ser Español

esa es la grandeza de nuestra lengua, que hasta los que renegáis de ella podéis resistiros a comunicaros, NO EN VANO ES LENGUA FRANCA IMPERIAL




LionelHutz dijo:


> Seguiria estando en este foro y en el resto de foros en los que estoy. Porque yo soy poliglota. No se si la superior raza española puede decir lo mismo:


----------



## LionelHutz (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> lógico que seguirás en este, por la misma razón que nunca podrás de dejar de ser Español
> 
> esa es la grandeza de nuestra lengua, que hasta los que renegáis de ella podéis resistiros a comunicaros, NO EN VANO ES LENGUA FRANCA IMPERIAL



t'es mignonne


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

esa risa forzada no esconde el efecto que te produce el que te haya soltado la verdad en cara

fattig man med anspråk



LionelHutz dijo:


> t'es mignonne


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Seguiria estando en este foro y en el resto de foros en los que estoy. Porque yo soy poliglota. No se si la superior raza española puede decir lo mismo:



Como una chota estáis. Yo aquí a los únicos que veo presumir de superiores es a los vascos nacionalistas. Y encima vas de víctima como si estuvieras oprimidos en algo.
Sois uno de las regiones más privilegiadas con el dichoso cupo vasco.

Claro, que a lo mejor es eso lo que os hace sentir inferiores. Que en el fondo se os trata como mendigos o deficientes con tanto regalito económico.

En fin.


----------



## LionelHutz (18 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Como una chota estáis. Yo aquí a los únicos que veo presumir de superiores es a los vascos nacionalistas. Y encima vas de víctima como si estuvieras oprimidos en algo.
> Sois uno de las regiones más privilegiadas con el dichoso cupo vasco.
> 
> Claro, que a lo mejor es eso lo que os hace sentir inferiores. Que en el fondo se os trata como mendigos o deficientes con tanto regalito económico.
> ...



El dichoso cupo vasco no es un privilegio. Eso es como decir que las ruinas de ampuria brava son un privilegio o el acueducto de segovia.

El cupo son las ruinas del reino de navarra.

Claro que estamos oprimidos. Si no, podriamos celebrar un referendum o controlar la inmigración.


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> El dichoso cupo vasco no es un privilegio. Eso es como decir que las ruinas de ampuria brava son un privilegio o el acueducto de segovia.
> 
> El cupo son las ruinas del reino de navarra.
> 
> Claro que estamos oprimidos. Si no, podriamos celebrar un referendum o controlar la inmigración.



El cupo es un robo a manos llenas. Compararlo con el acueducto de Segovia es una prueba de demencia total.
Y si ya la controlais la inmigración, pidiendo más y más. ¿Cuantos de los representantes vascos en el parlamento has visto votar en contra?


----------



## DCLXVI (19 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> EEUU formara la eta



¿No había nacido en los Seminarios?


----------



## mirym94 (19 Dic 2022)

Ahora será país negro, ya sabes por dónde voy.


----------



## skan (19 Dic 2022)

Ellos lo han querido así y han expulsado a la fuerza a los que no comparten su ideología supremacista.


----------



## Conde Duckula (19 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> ¿No había nacido en los Seminarios?



Nacer y formarse son cosas distintas. E incluso si fuera nacer en ambos casos sigue sin ser incompatible.


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> El cupo es un robo a manos llenas. Compararlo con el acueducto de Segovia es una prueba de demencia total.
> Y si ya la controlais la inmigración, pidiendo más y más. ¿Cuantos de los representantes vascos en el parlamento has visto votar en contra?



Decir que he comparado algo con los acuerdos de segovia es una prueba de demencia total.

El que controla las fronteras controla la inmigración. Nadie esta pidiendo mas, al menos aqui. Afortunadamente las provincias navarras estan 4 puntos porcentuales por debajo de madrid en inmigrantes.


----------



## Conde Duckula (19 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Decir que he comparado algo con los acuerdos de segovia es una prueba de demencia total.
> 
> El que controla las fronteras controla la inmigración. Nadie esta pidiendo mas, al menos aqui. Afortunadamente las provincias navarras estan 4 puntos porcentuales por debajo de madrid en inmigrantes.



Entonces aceptas que el cupo vasco es un robo a manos llenas. Bien bien, avanzamos.
Los políticos de allí, no mientas, jamás han pedido menos inmigración. De hecho en Madrid se ha votado siempre, en mayor porcentaje, por menos.
De hecho es allí donde se celebró el famoso banquete para inmigrantes.
Otra cosa es que cuando podéis, después de pedir más y más inmigrantes, los montáis en un autobús y nos los enviáis.


----------



## Rebelde_50 (19 Dic 2022)

El periodico El Correo, una vez más, lavando la imagen de los marroquíes, mientras cuando comenten hechos delictivos oculta la nacionalidad de los autores
Marroquíes en Bizkaia: «En diez años se verá normal que nuestros hijos sean concejales y policías» | El Correo


----------



## DCLXVI (19 Dic 2022)

Rebelde_50 dijo:


> El periodico El Correo, una vez más, lavando la imagen de los marroquíes, mientras cuando comenten hechos delictivos oculta la nacionalidad de los autores
> Marroquíes en Bizkaia: «En diez años se verá normal que nuestros hijos sean concejales y policías» | El Correo




GOTZONE MORA, primero socialista y después del PP, una incansable apologista de la inmigración en los tiempos del PP en la Comunidad Valenciana:

Gotzone Mora apuesta por la integración de los inmigrantes en su estreno en el cargo

«se está realizando para la integración real y la participación en nuestra sociedad de todas las personas, independientemente de sus países de origen porque apostamos firmemente por una sociedad en la que la defensa de los derechos humanos, y los valores democráticos como el respeto a las personas, la tolerancia y la solidaridad tengan cabida».

Hay frases mucho más bestias de ella, en las que dice que pretender defender sociedades étnicamente autóctonas es algo del pasado.

*Moraleja: todos son la misma ñorda.*


----------



## LionelHutz (20 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Entonces aceptas que el cupo vasco es un robo a manos llenas. Bien bien, avanzamos.
> Los políticos de allí, no mientas, jamás han pedido menos inmigración. De hecho en Madrid se ha votado siempre, en mayor porcentaje, por menos.
> De hecho es allí donde se celebró el famoso banquete para inmigrantes.
> Otra cosa es que cuando podéis, después de pedir más y más inmigrantes, los montáis en un autobús y nos los enviáis.



Tienes un problema grave con la percepcion de la realidad. Vuelve a leer mi post.


----------



## Conde Duckula (20 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Tienes un problema grave con la percepcion de la realidad. Vuelve a leer mi post.



El cupo vasco es lo más parecido a la esclavitud moderna.


----------



## LionelHutz (20 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> El cupo vasco es lo más parecido a la esclavitud moderna.





Joder, guardia baja higo de fruta.


----------



## Bielsa (20 Dic 2022)

Se xodan, putos terroristas


----------



## DCLXVI (20 Dic 2022)

Bielsa dijo:


> Se xodan, putos terroristas



¿Cómo el de esta noticia?


----------

